# H2O ORCA - THINNER - SHORTER - HARDER



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Please let me introduce to you the New Generation:* H2O ORCA*

We have listened very carefully during the last months to your voice in the WUS and the several, very active threads. We considered all your requests and ideas as much as possible for our new H2O ORCA watch system and have, of course, also included some DNA from the H2O Kalmar series.

In result H2O developed the all new H2O ORCA series including an innovative customization concept with user exchangeable inner & outer watch case.

The Design:
The design and construction has been made entirely in-house by H2O with our own German engineer, who is a dive watch enthusiast since many years with over 24 dive watches and an active member of a German watch forum. We have developed for the H2O ORCA some unique patent pending solutions. As we are working with our own engineer we could speed up our developments and will extend the H2O ORCA system continuously. In short time we will receive our first CNC milling machine to be able to start manufacturing parts in our German office.

Three WatchUSeek fans were involved at a very early development stage to create exactly the watches you are expecting from H2O and to confirm our design + feature set.
THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR IDEAS, SUPPORT AND PATIENCE!

The Concept:
Create a new look of your H2O ORCA watch within seconds by simply

- inserting a new inner case with different dial and handset layout or
- exchanging the outer case against one of our initial 5 outer case designs.






The Main Features:

- THINNER (13.50mm flat sapphire front glass / 15.50mm highly domed sapphire front glass)
- SHORTER (51.00-54.00mm)
- HARDER (hardened 316L / 7x harder compared to normal 316L)
- 5 different outer cases
- 2 different inner cases with flat or highly domed crystal
- 2 different 120-click bezel with sapphire or stainless steel inlay / each bezel and case could be combined (except H2O ORCA MONO case)
- 3 different dials incl. sandwich / 2 unique handsets
- 5mm thick, 2-sided (round+straight styling) bracelet with HEX-screws and highly decorated micro-adjustment clasp
- More information will be provided next week within an interview on OCEANICTIME

The Watch Cases:
H2O ORCA DIVE:







​ 
H2O ORCA CLASSIC:






​ 
H2O ORCA DRESS:






​ 
H2O ORCA VINTAGE:






​ 
H2O ORCA MONO:






​ ​
We will start soon our attractive pre-order phase for a limited number of watches. Stay tuned for more information on OceanicTime and our pages.

*Update 28.03.2012:* After days of rendering on my 8-core xeon finally the video about the inner & outer cases system has been finished. That´s nothing for unpatient computer user. 

*Update 07.04.2012:* H2O ORCA MONO videos added


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Reserved for further information!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Sheer GENIUS!
I LOVE the Classic,reminds me of an M1 Tank!I'll be watching for more info.Best of luck!


----------



## Retina (Dec 20, 2010)

A very witty system, I love this, reminds me of the Japy divers even one of your bevels has the same slant angle teeth. 
When can we order?


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Jaw dropping wow! Can't wait to see the prototypes!
Congratulations!


----------



## Jayo (Jan 6, 2009)

great!! Price range?


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Like the Vintage very much. The bracelet kind of reminds me of the Manta Ray.

Any hint on money needed to wear one?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I love them now which one to get. Great work clemens


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Really awesome looking watch, excited to see this one in the flesh when ready. It seems so much more balanced then the original H2O. Good luck with the further development, keep us informed!

Eric


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Thank the gods ! A h2o with shorter lugs ! I am all in for Vintage or Classic case,standard h2o hands,standard bezel,sandwich dial,sapphire bezel insert and domed crystal. Now I just hope its affordable so I don't have to sell off my right arm 

Thank you Clemens !!!!!!


----------



## coolfire (Mar 12, 2012)

Awesome! Liking the vintage one!


----------



## totorol (Jan 22, 2012)

That's a very cool idea!!
Remind me a camera system made by Ricoh, GXR!!

Pre-ordering soon?!!

Congrats, Clemens, It finally released!!


----------



## Jayo (Jan 6, 2009)

check out the pics on oceanictime:

OceanicTime: H2O Orca SERIES

for me the dress case with the classic dial and pointers.


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

Very interesting concept! Can't wait to see how this system works out...

Stan


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow! As if it wasn't hard enough to decide before.... I can see serious time being spent on the H2O website.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm all in like I'm at the poker table. Those vintage & classic cases are smoking, but that mono case really stands out to me. Waiting on this is going to be torture. 

Getting ready Clemens. You've got a hit on your hands. Congrats.


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

_*Excellent!
*_
I like the MONO and CLASSIC a lot.

Until now, the only issue I had with H20 watches was their dial (too busy) and hands (too heavy). With these new elegant dial, I'm sold.

Hope the price won't be too high...


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Good job !!! Seems like it's worth waiting for ...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

First of all: Thank you very much for your positive comments!!!



E8ArmyDiver said:


> Sheer GENIUS!
> I LOVE the Classic,reminds me of an M1 Tank!I'll be watching for more info.Best of luck!


Yes, that would be also my favorite at the moment, as I have many Kalmar in different materials and think that´s quite a different look. But I´m changing my mind often these days!



KUNISMAN said:


> Like the Vintage very much. The bracelet kind of reminds me of the Manta Ray. Any hint on money needed to wear one?


Of course our H2O ORCA bracelet has the same hex screws like the Manta Ray bracelet and like all other screws on our watches, but the unique point is that ours could be used from two sides to fit to all different watch cases. I think that has been developed first time. 

Not fixed the price yet, but it might be in the 3-digit area.



epezikpajoow said:


> Really awesome looking watch, excited to see this one in the flesh when ready. It seems so much more balanced then the original H2O. Good luck with the further development, keep us informed!
> Eric


Thank you for your comment! We listened exactly to the WUS comments on the H2O KALMAR the last months and wanted to build a watch system that improves in any direction. I remember the biggest point regarding the Kalmar were the length and height:

KALMAR ORCA
Length 59mm 51-54mm
Height 17.60mm 13.50mm

We kept for all outer cases the diameter to 44mm as I´m a fan of substantial watches. 



Bigjamesdean said:


> Thank the gods ! A h2o with shorter lugs ! I am all in for Vintage or Classic case,standard h2o hands,standard bezel,sandwich dial,sapphire bezel insert and domed crystal. Now I just hope its affordable so I don't have to sell off my right arm
> Thank you Clemens !!!!!!


I think, you don´t have too! 



totorol said:


> That's a very cool idea!!
> Remind me a camera system made by Ricoh, GXR!!
> Pre-ordering soon?!!
> Congrats, Clemens, It finally released!!


Thank you for your positive comment! My whole business life was accompanied by products, which were more or less customizeable. Even my wife wrote her University doctor degree more than 10 years ago about Customization.  Expect nothing else from H2O. 

Have a nice day!
Clemens


----------



## squeeze (Dec 29, 2010)

Amazing! Can't wait to see the actual watch. Great job designing it!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Clemens......WOW! Another home run for H2O. 

You have really out done yourself on the new Orca series. These are absolutely fascinating, functional and gorgeous. Great engineering on the interchangeable system and the visual designs are remarkable. There seems to be a design there that should appeal to just about everyone. Very nice work. |> |>

My cash is definitely waiting for a preorder for one of these. :-!


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

*just killer clemens.sign me up*


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Very cool design and engineering! I'm not sure I understand how exactly it works. Are the cases interchangeable by the owner or is it pick and choose. If I wanted could I buy all five outer cases and be able to swap them out? Thanks.


----------



## jxlxr (Nov 30, 2007)

Looks phenomenal. 

Any insight on bracelet sizing? Early on I always thought 24mm was ideal but found in reality that it felt unreasonably large on the wrist, especially due to lack of taper. Would love to see a 22mm and/or tapering if 24mm is the current design. I know it may not be easy looking at braclet design but thought I'd throw it out there.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

At last a H2O I'll be able to wear. Yes, at 59mm L2L, there was no way I could pull it off with my 7'' wrist. This is the watch I was waiting from H20. Very ingenious system, again with great original designs to chose from. That makes a lot of choices, I'm not sure about which one i prefer, they all have something interesting! Will be following this very closely.

Well done guys, love the direction you're taking!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Please let me answer comments below.



MrMayface said:


> I'm all in like I'm at the poker table. Those vintage & classic cases are smoking, but that mono case really stands out to me. Waiting on this is going to be torture.
> 
> Getting ready Clemens. You've got a hit on your hands. Congrats.


Great to see you back again in the H2O boat! It was always a pleasure to communicate with you during the last months!!!



Zarith said:


> _*Excellent!
> *_
> I like the MONO and CLASSIC a lot.
> 
> ...


Since the case are very different in design and not only dedicated to dive watches there must be also new, less bold dial choices. Great to have met your taste!
The classic dial/handset design for example was not planned in the beginning, but I had some requests in the German Watchlounge forum for less bold but classic disign dials and hands. At the end I loved that idea and you see the outcome right now. The MONO with the classic dial / hands might be a classic right from the start. 



Nishant said:


> Good job !!! Seems like it's worth waiting for ...


Thank you dfor your positive comment, Nishant!



DEMO111 said:


> Clemens......WOW! Another home run for H2O.
> 
> You have really out done yourself on the new Orca series. These are absolutely fascinating, functional and gorgeous. Great engineering on the interchangeable system and the visual designs are remarkable. There seems to be a design there that should appeal to just about everyone. Very nice work. |> |>
> 
> My cash is definitely waiting for a preorder for one of these. :-!


 Great to have met your taste as well, Dave! 
Even we have h2o=water in our company name I always thought H2O should not be limited to dive watches. This was the reason to start the development of this series and with our German engineer it was really a lot of fun, very fast and efficient. If at the end it´s also appreciated by you, the WUS, it´s the payment back for the hard work the last months. We can´t get it right for everyone, but I hope we have many different designs and a versatile system created.

Of course I would be glad to see you in the H2O boat as well!  Your images are always outstanding!



soberdave09 said:


> *just killer clemens.sign me up*


Hi Dave! I´m *SOOOO *glad to get your positive comment!!! When I saw your photos in the member introduction thread I always thought that´s the REAL COOL GUY for our H2Os.  Welcome back to our H2O boat!



romeo-1 said:


> Very cool design and engineering! I'm not sure I understand how exactly it works. Are the cases interchangeable by the owner or is it pick and choose. If I wanted could I buy all five outer cases and be able to swap them out? Thanks.


Thank you! There will be tomorrow a video on OceanicTime showing the release and insertion of the inner/outer case system. My 8-core Xeon rendering machine is calculation since 3 days the images for the video! :-( The inner case could be detached by the owner. There could be different inner cases inserted into the outer case or the same inner case could be used with different outer cases.



jxlxr said:


> Looks phenomenal.
> 
> Any insight on bracelet sizing? Early on I always thought 24mm was ideal but found in reality that it felt unreasonably large on the wrist, especially due to lack of taper. Would love to see a 22mm and/or tapering if 24mm is the current design. I know it may not be easy looking at braclet design but thought I'd throw it out there.


The bracelet will be equipped with an much improved micro-adjustment clasp, as we improved the inside mechanism of the clasp and added MUCH perlage (is this the right English word for the round circled decorations?) decoration to the inside. You can´t see it, but you know it. Since all links are screwed with hex screws the adjustment is simple together with the micro-adjustment capabilities of the clasp. We will produce just one bracelet with 24mm-24mm, because otherwise the costs will be exploding for adding a second design. Sorry for that!


----------



## hoser133 (Jan 11, 2010)

I can't wait to see more pics of the Orca! I'm excited.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

I like the classic but you have left out the only feature I did like about the Kalmar; titanium! A bezel lock would be nice too.


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm interested depending on the end price-point.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

WOW!!!....this is great news! Thank you Clemens:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

By the way:

It's good to see a micro brand doing some serious work. Trying to offer something different, to be innovative :-!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

KICK----AZZZ!!! super domed crystal....interchangable cases??? I'm so in if it's in the 3 digit price range!

H20 FTW !!

Clemens, you are an innovator...they should get you to design a transformer robot for the next movie!


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Clemens! I am amazed at your creativity! This interchangeable system takes customization to the next level and make you stand out from pretty much all other watch makers (Micro and major alike).

I'm also impressed that you will be designing and machining the cases in Germany. 

Couple questions:
1. Are the inner case, outer case, and bracelet and clasp all hardened steel?
2. What is the WR on these pieces?


----------



## CENOR (Feb 10, 2012)

The Dress with Classic dial and hands really does it for me!|>


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

different hand options...yesssssss!!! the classic looks smoking hot and now that you've made it a manageable size and have more than 1 option for the hands I could def. be on board depending on price


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

Beautiful work Clemens.......any idea when you will be opening up orders?


----------



## r6ckstar (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be watching for this one, very interested to see the prototypes fit with the inner and outer cases.


----------



## dmcutter (Apr 5, 2006)

I love the Dive. I am not a big fan of 120 click bezels, though, I am old school and like the plain old 60. I like Lexvil's idea about a bezel lock (he loves him some Oris PDD) but I'm okay with just a very stiff action that can't readily be dislodged.


----------



## happyholiday (Jun 14, 2007)

Mono is my choice go ahead and hurry up|>|>


----------



## gt-tech (Jun 19, 2008)

It seems like an innovative engineering work..... :-!
I really wish you the best for it.....


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

lexvil said:


> I like the classic but you have left out the only feature I did like about the Kalmar; titanium! A bezel lock would be nice too.


But we have the H2O Kalmar for you, if we were not sold out!  Honestly, adding a second material would increase the required investment a lot as you always have to met for everything the MOQs. With the H2O ORCA series we also wanted to go a different road with a hardened steel case, which would be impossible with titanium Grade 5. But as H2O is standing for exotic materials I could guarantee that we will see other materials as well later! The good thing is that future cases and materials are always compatible with your original H2O ORCA.



MadMex said:


> I'm interested depending on the end price-point.


The H2O ORCA price will start in the high 3-digit range, but has not finally fixed yet.



Spring-Diver said:


> WOW!!!....this is great news! Thank you Clemens:-!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Thank you!



Zarith said:


> By the way:
> 
> It's good to see a micro brand doing some serious work. Trying to offer something different, to be innovative :-!


Thanks! This was only possible in a certain time frame, because all cases and designs were developed *INHOUSE *at H2O. Our OEM manufacturer just took over our own CAD drawings. With our increased development resources, which we have now, you could expect a faster and faster H2O product development. That´s just the start of an innovatiove system, which will last the next years.



Danny T said:


> KICK----AZZZ!!! super domed crystal....interchangable cases??? I'm so if in the 3 digit price range!
> 
> H20 FTW !!
> 
> Clemens, you are an innovator...they should get you to design a transformer robot for the next movie!


 Thank you for the flowers! 



marked said:


> Clemens! I am amazed at your creativity! This interchangeable system takes customization to the next level and make you stand out from pretty much all other watch makers (Micro and major alike).
> 
> I'm also impressed that you will be designing and machining the cases in Germany.
> 
> ...


The outer case and bracelet will be hardened. The inner case is so well protected that it doen´t need to be scratch protected so well. The hardening is a high costs factor and I would like to prevent additional costs, which must be beared at the end by the customer.

We will officially certify the WR in Germany as we did as first micro brand with the H2O KALMAR. I think that´s the most open and honest way to show the quality of the watch design itself.



richc1958 said:


> Beautiful work Clemens.......any idea when you will be opening up orders?


Hi Rich, I think in the next few weeks we will open the pre-order. Of course we will inform in the WUS and through our H2O newsletter.



dmcutter said:


> I love the Dive. I am not a big fan of 120 click bezels, though, I am old school and like the plain old 60. I like Lexvil's idea about a bezel lock (he loves him some Oris PDD) but I'm okay with just a very stiff action that can't readily be dislodged.


Also here in the WUS forum there were many pro and cons regarding the 60 click mechanism of the H2O KALMAR. I personally would prefer 60 clicks, because I never needed 1/2 minutes divisions. On the other hand the click mechanism of a 120 click bezel is always smoother compared to a 60 click bezel. So this time we prioritized smoothness. 



happyholiday said:


> Mono is my choice go ahead and hurry up|>|>


The MONO is absolutely polarizing. YOU will be positively surprised about the pre-order conditions.


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

OK, that's cool. Nough said....


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

After looking over and over at the different case designs I'm going for the dive! Just love the design of the Kalmar so much and this one kind of mirrors it. Definitely will be hard not to get another case to interchange with tho!

Oh I forgot to ask, what is the LUME going to be used? Make sure it is off the charts. The Kalmar is the standard, and now you must exceed it with the Orca 

Cant wait to see the dial colours offered.

Will there be different bezel colour options as well or will it be in black and ss only (if I read that correctly?).


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Clemens, you've knocked it outta the park once again!!! Absolutely incredible.









There is NOTHING I dislike about these! From design, to engineering, and continuing to raise the cool factor bar, I couldn't be more impressed, more excited, or more anxious to order! I'll be first in line, waiting to order.

Congrats on an amazing next step for H20


----------



## ffernand (Jul 28, 2010)

Congratulations to H2O watches for an invigorating concept and design. Certainly you have captured the attention of many...me included. I look forward to seeing how this project develops into finished watches. At this point I personally like the classic, vintage and mono renditions...

I'm almost certain I will own a H2O Orca watch!


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

I really like the MONO, beautiful design.


----------



## Newton13 (Feb 3, 2008)

I felt kind of blah until I saw the "vintage" and thought, "Well, that's kinda cool" the scrolled down to the "mono" and my jaw hit the floor.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Classic, Dress and Vintage have my attention. I don't believe I've ever seen a new micro dive watch design/concept with this much potential (I've been drueling over these pics all day).


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

ky70 said:


> Classic, Dress and Vintage have my attention. I don't believe I've ever seen a new micro dive watch design/concept with this much potential (I've been drueling over these pics all day).


Me too lol. The wait is going to kill me 

Is there a date your shooting for to get these into production ?


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

Diver, Dress and Vintage with domed crystal!!!! Yes and come take my money Clemens!

Stan


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Thinner-Shorter-Harder
Now H20 you have my attention! I have been to the site sooooo many times and made out dif. configurations....but that size just stopped me in my tracks ( and I like big tool watches)But now that track has been cleared. I have wanted a dress diver and the Orca Dress looks just about right.... my preorder list may be growing still.


----------



## bobabreath (Aug 21, 2010)

Amazing!...There aren't many things I can say that I like THINNER, SHORTER, and HARDER! :-d


----------



## jefnando (Feb 19, 2010)

Diggin the classic and dress case, can't wait to see the real thing. Might consider one in exotic case material


----------



## RGS (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm in for a dress or vintage model. I hope the lume is high quality C3 Superluminova put on thick. Bright lume is a must! And a lumed bezel. So cool.


----------



## mikeynd (Dec 11, 2008)

Amazing designs mate,my favorites are the mono and the vintage.WTG


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for your very positive comments! Let me answer your questions below.



Danny T said:


> Oh I forgot to ask, what is the LUME going to be used? Make sure it is off the charts. The Kalmar is the standard, and now you must exceed it with the Orca
> 
> Cant wait to see the dial colours offered.
> 
> Will there be different bezel colour options as well or will it be in black and ss only (if I read that correctly?).


LUME: We always use Super-LumiNova BG W9, which is the closest in brightness to C3, but has the advantage to be white at day and blue glowing in the night.
Dial choices: We will start with 3 different sandwich dials. All dials have a 3D profile and they are not flat! Unfortunately it is difficult to show the dial profile clearly in the renderings. But I´m working on.
Bezel colors: The bezels are the MOST expensive thing of the new concept! The price for the bezel with the sapphire inlay just blew me away! Therefore we will have two different bezel and 4 different inlays (SS: 15 sec + 60 sec style/ sapphire: 15sec. + 60sec style). So in the beginning you have the choice between 8 variations. As our system is exchangeable at a later stage we might offer different bezel or complete outer cases with new choices. This H2O ORCA system will stay a long time!



sheriffd2 said:


> Clemens, you've knocked it outta the park once again!!! Absolutely incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Dave, I think we understand each other without words!  Thank you for your comments! Greetings to Florida!



Bigjamesdean said:


> Me too lol. The wait is going to kill me  Is there a date your shooting for to get these into production ?


We have already started the sample production. This time we are getting about 10 pre-production samples which will be send to reviewer all over the world.



jefnando said:


> Diggin the classic and dress case, can't wait to see the real thing. Might consider one in exotic case material


H2O is standing for customization and excotic materials. Our new system was developed with this in our minds. Expect handmade watch cases materials never made before.



RGS said:


> I'm in for a dress or vintage model. I hope the lume is high quality C3 Superluminova put on thick. Bright lume is a must! And a lumed bezel. So cool.


I like it as well when the watch is glowing like a torch in the night. Our SL BG W9 is extremely bright as proven in the H2O KALMAR.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Just today after some days of rendering on an 8-core Xeon the video was finally done. This shows better the inner & outer case system:


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

This will be the perfect size aand height - I will be excited to gete one! One of the best watch kits I have had and now in a smaller size - AWESOME!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> Just today after some days of rendering on an 8-core Xeon the video was finally done. This shows better the inner & outer case system:


Cool video Clemens.....I can't wait to see the prototypes :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

Love the concept. Could you develop end links for the bracelet that fit the countour of the case? I love the chunkiness of the bracelet, but I'm not fond of having a gap between bracelet and case if it can be designed away.

Thanks


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

curt941 said:


> Love the concept. Could you develop end links for the bracelet that fit the countour of the case? I love the chunkiness of the bracelet, but I'm not fond of having a gap between bracelet and case if it can be designed away.
> 
> Thanks


I'm also a fitted/solid endlink lover, but with the distance being so short where the lugs extend to attach a strap/bracelet, I don't know if a fitted end link would work (I guess it could work, but I don't recall seeing a fitted end link that small).

Short/no lugs designs are the only time I don't mind not having fitted end links.


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)

Well from looking at all the case concepts, it might not be practical either. Because one strait end link bracelet could be used on any of the case concepts.


----------



## asdf1230 (Nov 9, 2010)

For owners to change the look of their watch by switching cases just as easily as switching bracelets is a FABULOUS concept, and I've wondered if any microbrews would take it on. So glad to see it coming to life.

I remember how cool it was when Omega introduced it for their Speedmaster cal. 176.0012:















And then, to a more cost-effective line, their Dynamics:









Having owned a Dynamic once upon a time, I can't tell you how fun it was to switch out the bracelet/case and straps on a whim. If the Speedmasters were a bit more affordable with their modular cases, that would be massive fun.

Goodness. This might actually get me to sell off my entire watch collection.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Spring-Diver said:


> Cool video Clemens.....I can't wait to see the prototypes :-!
> Cheers
> Shannon


Thank you for your comment! 



curt941 said:


> Love the concept. Could you develop end links for the bracelet that fit the countour of the case? I love the chunkiness of the bracelet, but I'm not fond of having a gap between bracelet and case if it can be designed away.


We have 5 different lug shapes and it would be impossible to develop one bracelet that fits all. Our bracelet is different from both sides so it will fit well to all of our or competitor designs. As far as I know a hardened SS bracelet is a unique offer in this quality. Unfortunately you can´t get everything, as you always have to consider MOQs and tooling costs.


----------



## EastRiver (Mar 14, 2012)

Wow. I'm drooling over this watch. I have a birthday coming up in May... hopefully I can put in a preorder before then. I'm hoping to have a nice birthday watch then!


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

Those are some of the best looking divers I have ever seen. Congratulations on a great design(s).


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

*clemens,another homerun.send me the invoice when there ready.*


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Clemens I have yet another queztion. Will thebpre order be a deposit or a full pre pay ? Want to make sure I have the funds lined up.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

WOW, that´s a really nice Speedmaster. I never came across of these. How did they manage to fix both the inner and outer case? Really, really nice!

We have not yet fixed the pre-order conditions, but I´m sure we will have a BIG surprise waiting for you! Unfortunately it should stay secret! I´m so unpatient to tell you.


----------



## Herman74 (Jul 9, 2011)

It looks like a very nice watch.
The Orca Dive is my favorit.

Can't wait to see some real pictures.
I keep folowing this threat.

With regards,

Herman


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> We have not yet fixed the pre-order conditions, but I´m sure we will have a BIG surprise waiting for you! Unfortunately it should stay secret! I´m so unpatient to tell you.


Clemens, I can't wait to hear the big surprise. You must be very good at keeping secrets. :-d


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

The title of this thread cracks me up...but I am twisted that way. 

Not a chance I am alone on this by myself! Identify yourself, LOL!


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Can't stop eyeballing that Mono...and bezel-less is sooo cool on the right watch. Anxiously waiting for some pic's on wrist of the Mono....actually all of them!

What is the height of the Mono btw?


----------



## yjfang (Jan 21, 2009)

All of the variants are pretty cool but man, that MONO is siiiiiiiick! I am gonna order the Mono. Could you please give us the specs on the MONO?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

White Dial Please.


----------



## diddydam (Mar 29, 2012)

Love this watch, great idea and something unusual. Well done for thinking outside the box


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

A terrible night without much sleep is behind me. No, not because of all you replies and emails. 

Our Greater Swiss Mountain dog got 7 puppies this Monday and we take care of them 24/7 right now. They are a even more gorgious than our watches of course! Please have look at the first NON-WATCH related image from H2O! 











EastRiver said:


> Wow. I'm drooling over this watch. I have a birthday coming up in May... hopefully I can put in a preorder before then. I'm hoping to have a nice birthday watch then!


 You will have a nice birthday! Pre-Order will start in the next month. 



Outlawyer said:


> Those are some of the best looking divers I have ever seen. Congratulations on a great design(s).


Thank you!



soberdave09 said:


> *clemens,another homerun.send me the invoice when there ready.*


Dave, I take your word!  I could see your new photos of the ORCA right in front of me with the coolest leather straps I have ever seen!  Be reminded to the blue alligator! 



HelloNasty1 said:


> The title of this thread cracks me up...but I am twisted that way.
> 
> Not a chance I am alone on this by myself! Identify yourself, LOL!


 I should have learned better English during school. I had to read your comment several times to understand!   THANK YOU!



tako_watch said:


> Can't stop eyeballing that Mono...and bezel-less is sooo cool on the right watch. Anxiously waiting for some pic's on wrist of the Mono....actually all of them!
> 
> What is the height of the Mono btw?


The height of the Mono is 13.90mm. The inside bezel part, which is going down to the front glas level, will be highly polished (if possible). I think this will look nice!










yjfang said:


> All of the variants are pretty cool but man, that MONO is siiiiiiiick! I am gonna order the Mono. Could you please give us the specs on the MONO?


Length: 51mm
Height: 13.90mm
Diameter: 44mm

All watch cases will have a weight around 125 gram + strap or bracelet



primerak said:


> White Dial Please.


We start with the three shown. But maybe at a later step we add cool grey or white dials.  And the good think is: All watches, even the first one, could be equipped with a new inner case!



diddydam said:


> Love this watch, great idea and something unusual. Well done for thinking outside the box


Thank you!


----------



## whiskeypete (Apr 17, 2011)

Mr. Clemens, please sign me up. I've spent a lot of time customizing the Kalmar but it always ended up in 59mm being way too big for my 6.5" wrist. Not to mention how many times I've measured my wrist in the attempt to cheat reality. Or hope to grow overnight. It didn't. 

Such a watch in three digit price is definitely my one and only! Please sign me up. It's a great design and I would be honored to own one. Plus, it's an endless customization which means no more countless hrs spent on browsing for the perfect diver, the perfect dress, the perfect pilot etc. 

Congratulations on a great design and I will sign up for the newsletter as soon as I finish typing this. 

Kindest regards and congrats again!

Toma


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

whiskeypete said:


> Mr. Clemens, please sign me up. I've spent a lot of time customizing the Kalmar but it always ended up in 59mm being way too big for my 6.5" wrist. Not to mention how many times I've measured my wrist in the attempt to cheat reality. Or hope to grow overnight. It didn't.
> 
> Such a watch in three digit price is definitely my one and only! Please sign me up. It's a great design and I would be honored to own one. Plus, it's an endless customization which means no more countless hrs spent on browsing for the perfect diver, the perfect dress, the perfect pilot etc.
> 
> ...


Hi Toma, I have nearly the same wrist size like you and could wear the Kalmar with their 59mm lu-to-lug- size comfortably. Maybe this is the starting size to wear this watch and it depends of course on your personal taste. Due to the use of titanium the Kalmar weight is just 200 gram with bracelet and the low lugs make it more comfortable to wear. The H2O Orca dive with now 54mm and just 13.50mm height might be the better choice for your arm. 

The Orca system will accompany H2O from now on for a long time. The inner and outer case connection system will stay the same for the next years. I have already some new designs for new outer cases in my mind and you mentioned already the pilot style. I think that case variation will come as one of the next. But fistly let´s launch our first babies of the new H2O Orca system. 

Have a nice day
Clemens


----------



## whiskeypete (Apr 17, 2011)

Mr. Clemens,

Thanks for the information. You have really made my day with the mention of the Kalmar on thin wrist. Had it not been for the Orca's upcoming launch I would definitely go for it. It's the perfect diver in this price range IMO. Of course, with the looks to match. I've always been a sucker for good looks and functionality combined. And so far the lenth has been the only turn off. 

As for the pilot, the Orca Classic looks pretty close, hence my mention. Probably with a pilot crown. 

Anyway, thanks again and we'll definitely do business soon. 

Kindest regards,

Toma


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Clemens that concept is AMAZING!!!!!!
i am in for sure, as for the kalmar, i really like the vintage and the mono case!
waiting for the preorder.....looks like this is the perfect present for my 40° birthday!


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Shame your just doing the black dial initially as I was really hoping for the gray diap which I just love. Won't stop me from being one of the first in line but black dials are just so over produced.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks like genius concept. Well done!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Alessio Scala said:


> Hi Clemens that concept is AMAZING!!!!!!
> i am in for sure, as for the kalmar, i really like the vintage and the mono case!
> waiting for the preorder.....looks like this is the perfect present for my 40° birthday!


 Great to get you back also into the H2O Orca boat!  Greetings to Italy!



Bigjamesdean said:


> Shame your just doing the black dial initially as I was really hoping for the gray diap which I just love. Won't stop me from being one of the first in line but black dials are just so over produced.


HHHmmmm. I got this question also from other forums. I may offer the Cool Grey 10 dial color from the Kalmar for the ORCA series as well. But the variety of different dial colors should be an feature/advantage of the Kalmar series and at the end 70% of all Kalmar sales went with a black dial. 

I will make some more renderings of the dial to show clearly the sandwich dial structur of each dial.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

70% Wow .... black is neutral but just so common. And I agree with keeping the choices stream lined comparaed to tje Kalamar. Black grey and mayne blue or orange for those of us that like something more than the black tie look


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I have never opened a poll on the WUS. Here comes my first!  
It will be interesting to see your preferred H2O ORCA OUTER case! 

Thank you for voting!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Clemens,

I keep coming back to this thread!  
I read earlier that you would price the ORCA in the high 3 digit dollar range. 
This is excellent news, but what about those of us who are not in the US (Europe), will there still be the 19% VAT?
Because this will easily put a few hundred on to the final price.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

CJN said:


> Hi Clemens,
> 
> I keep coming back to this thread!
> I read earlier that you would price the ORCA in the high 3 digit dollar range.
> ...


All our prices mentioned are Dollar prices without VAT. For the VAT is always the importing customer responsible.

H2O is based in the EU and therefore:

- EU customer have to add 19% tax
- Outside EU customer have to pay taxes depending on their country regulations

I think that´s the normal procedure winthin the Eu and every other country.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Clemens - Very cute new puppies, thanks for the photo. :-!

I'm trying to get an idea of the overall dimensions of the new Orca models. You listed the thicknesses earlier in this thread.

- What is the bezel diameter going to be? Smaller than the Kalmar?
- What is the dial/crystal diameter?

Thanks.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> HHHmmmm. I got this question also from other forums. I may offer the Cool Grey 10 dial color from the Kalmar for the ORCA series as well. But the variety of different dial colors should be an feature/advantage of the Kalmar series and at the end 70% of all Kalmar sales went with a black dial.


I'm not surprised. I like some variation too, but I'm always looking for another black dial/black bezel inlay diver. If you add up all the folks who prefer dial colors other than Black (for any dive watch), I don't think they would total as much as the folks who prefer Black.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> I have never opened a poll on the WUS. Here comes my first!
> It will be interesting to see your preferred H2O ORCA OUTER case!
> 
> Thank you for voting!


I voted Vintage and Dress. It's a close call between the two, but my favorite is the Vintage beacause I like the no crown protectors look and think the bracelet on the Vintage will look the most intergrated into the case because of the shorter lug arms. But, with either case, I would pick the classic dial.

The side shots of the cases along with the straight on shots from the Oceanictime blog help to get a better perspective of what the casess look like.

My #1 Case (Vintage)








[/URL]

My #2 Case (Dress)








[/URL]

My #1 Dial (Classic)


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

I was discussing the new Oraca with another collector and we were uncertain about the bezel options. Will we have the choice of either bezel with any case or certain bezels only available with certain cases ?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Clemens - Very cute new puppies, thanks for the photo. :-!
> 
> I'm trying to get an idea of the overall dimensions of the new Orca models. You listed the thicknesses earlier in this thread.
> 
> ...


- The bezel diameter is 44mm and the Kalmar had a bezel with 46mm diameter. 
- The sapphire front glass diameter is 31.50mm



Bigjamesdean said:


> I was discussing the new Oraca with another collector and we were uncertain about the bezel options. Will we have the choice of either bezel with any case or certain bezels only available with certain cases ?


All bezel could be attached to all cases. Also the inlay could be chosen out of 4 designs. Our construction of the bezel even allows a later change of the bezel as it is detachable. We have developed a UNIQUE system for the exchange of the bezel!


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

I apologize if I overlooked.. but which movements do you intend to use ?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We will use SWISS ETA 2824-2. The work horse. To be serviced everywhere.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Open up the pre order already


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Bigjamesdean said:


> Shame your just doing the black dial initially as I was really hoping for the gray diap which I just love. Won't stop me from being one of the first in line but black dials are just so over produced.


I agree. The cool gray or that light blue would be great. It seems like black will be the only choice to keep costs down. Maybe there could be an option to buy a different dial at a higher price. I'd pay more to get a dial that's not black.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> HHHmmmm. I got this question also from other forums. I may offer the Cool Grey 10 dial color from the Kalmar for the ORCA series as well. But the variety of different dial colors should be an feature/advantage of the Kalmar series and at the end 70% of all Kalmar sales went with a black dial.
> 
> I will make some more renderings of the dial to show clearly the sandwich dial structur of each dial.


For what it's worth, if offered, I too would opt for a Cool Grey option as well. I love the new dials in black, but I'd still prefer to have one in grey. The grey dial on my Kalmar was unquestionably my favorite dial of all time. Heck, if Rolex would step outside the box a bit and offer the DSSD in grey dial, I'd have done that too.

The *cool grey* Kalmar dial is the *PERFECT* all-occasion shade.

I'm in either way, the new stuff looks fantastic in black, but again, I'd definitely opt for the grey if offered.


----------



## Steve260 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mr. Clemens,
I really like the look of the H2O Orca Classic! I don't currently own a H2O watch, but I would be very interested in purchasing a Classic when they are available. Very nice!
Steve


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> - The bezel diameter is 44mm and the Kalmar had a bezel with 46mm diameter.
> - The sapphire front glass diameter is 31.50mm


Perfect dimensions!!! I am so ready to get one of these on my wrist. Now I have to make the really difficult choice of which one..... sooooo many good choices. :-d


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> Great to get you back also into the H2O Orca boat!  Greetings to Italy!
> 
> HHHmmmm. I got this question also from other forums. I may offer the Cool Grey 10 dial color from the Kalmar for the ORCA series as well. But the variety of different dial colors should be an feature/advantage of the Kalmar series and at the end 70% of all Kalmar sales went with a black dial.
> 
> I will make some more renderings of the dial to show clearly the sandwich dial structur of each dial.


I beg you please don't leave the mother of pearl out. Please don't. Black or grey would be great. Think about it. Think about it long and hard.

I just voted for the Classic in the poll, but it was a tough choice. Like you, I switch about everyday. I love the Vintage case, but went with the Classic. Mainly because I'll have to have the Mono case, and the Vintage case is crown guardless just like the Mono case. If that makes any sense.

Did I mention how cool this would look with a mother of pearl dial?


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

Brilliant idea, those options are really very nice. The Orca system needs a unique dial color, I would recommend a turquoise dial. Little used, but draws attention and is reminiscent of the shallow ocean.


----------



## caps59 (Mar 28, 2012)

Hi Clemens,

beautiful innovative line. my preferences: the orca dive; followed by teh classic. I still like the look of the Kalmar in black better but find that it may be too high for my wrist. How does this height of the orca dive compare to that of the panerai pam 89? And how does the panerai compare to the Kalmar with DLC in height? best, joe


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Clemons,
You mentioned that the Orca line is expected to continue to develop going forward...are than any plans to add a gmt insert/dial option in the future?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

MrMayface said:


> I beg you please don't leave the mother of pearl out. Please don't. Black or grey would be great. Think about it. Think about it long and hard.
> 
> I just voted for the Classic in the poll, but it was a tough choice. Like you, I switch about everyday. I love the Vintage case, but went with the Classic. Mainly because I'll have to have the Mono case, and the Vintage case is crown guardless just like the Mono case. If that makes any sense.
> 
> Did I mention how cool this would look with a mother of pearl dial?


The choice is difficult as usual at H2O. I´m sure your mind will change until pre-order! 
The black Mother-of-Pearl dial is also my favorite KALMAR dial and I would love to see it in the ORCA as well. Since we are using very special sandwich dials for the H2O ORCA series this time I´m not sure it will be possible. 



caps59 said:


> Hi Clemens,
> 
> beautiful innovative line. my preferences: the orca dive; followed by teh classic. I still like the look of the Kalmar in black better but find that it may be too high for my wrist. How does this height of the orca dive compare to that of the panerai pam 89? And how does the panerai compare to the Kalmar with DLC in height? best, joe


I could give you only the reference to my PAM 111 (14mm height) and 127 (17mm). In comparison the H2O ORCA will have a height of 13.50mm, but the WR of the H2O ORCA is expected to be 2000-3000M and about 7-10x higher compared to the PAMs. Of course we will officially certify the WR of our prototypes in Germany as we did with the H2O KALMAR.



ky70 said:


> Clemons,
> You mentioned that the Orca line is expected to continue to develop going forward...are than any plans to add a gmt insert/dial option in the future?


The H2O ORCA was constructed with the lowest possible height and reduced L2L length in our mind. Nothing more or less.  The limitation is that we could not use our normal GMT movement 2836GMT, which is about 1mm higher compared to the normal 2824-2. Maybe we will find a way to use later the ETA 2893-2GMT, but that movement is difficult to source and expensive. So currently we have no plan to offer GMT. Of course the Kalmar offers the GMT function.


----------



## jo4vee (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey Clemens, first I want to say that your a class act...My KALMAR came back in pristine condition, thanks. I'm going with the dress so count me in...just an awesome design. 

Enjoy the Journey


----------



## RGS (Feb 2, 2010)

Are all the dials going to be sandwich dials? The renderings look like applied markers.


----------



## jilytibrme (Mar 10, 2008)

Clemens,

Will a GMT version be offered?


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

jilytibrme said:


> Clemens,
> 
> Will a GMT version be offered?


he mentioned already atm no because of the movement thickness and the newer eta that would fit is hard to get and too costly atm...I believe


----------



## PortlandSpartan (Feb 20, 2011)

When will we know the price on this bad boy?


----------



## jilytibrme (Mar 10, 2008)

Copy, thank you BJD.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

RGS said:


> Are all the dials going to be sandwich dials? The renderings look like applied markers.


Maybe I expressed wrongly: Let´s say they are 3D dials. Normally the standard 2824 dials are 0.40mm in thichness. We constructed the watch case to be able to use dials with 0.80mm thickness. Maybe the following images from my CAD program show more clearly the 3D profile of the dials. Of course the color is not correct in the CAD files:

























PortlandSpartan said:


> When will we know the price on this bad boy?


We will inform the pricing the the maybe more important package content when we start the pre-order in Mid of April.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Clemens - I know time lines often change but what is your approximate expectation from Mid April pre-order to prototype and more importantly final production?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

primerak said:


> Clemens - I know time lines often change but what is your approximate expectation from Mid April pre-order to prototype and more importantly final production?


As usual I target to deliver the watches on time, of course. For the H2O ORCA the target is Spetember 2012. The hardening procedure is very time consuming as it will take up to two weeks to complete this process.

But most important: The SWISS ETA 2824-2 movement supply is ensured!

I have got several requests for the exact length/height of the outer cases.

H2O ORCA DIVE: 54.50mm /13.50mm (flat sapphire glass ) and 15.50mm height (double domed sapphire glass)
H2O ORCA CLASSIC: 54.00mm /13.50mm (flat sapphire glass ) and 15.50mm height (double domed sapphire glass)
H2O ORCA DRESS: 53.20mm /13.50mm (flat sapphire glass ) and 15.50mm height (double domed sapphire glass)
H2O ORCA VINTAGE: 54.00mm /13.50mm (flat sapphire glass ) and 15.50mm height (double domed sapphire glass)
H2O ORCA MONO: 53.05mm /13.90mm (flat sapphire glass ) and 15.50mm height (double domed sapphire glass)

Have a great Sunday!
Clemens


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> As usual I target to deliver the watches on time, of course. For the H2O ORCA the target is Spetember 2012. The hardening procedure is very time consuming as it will take up to two weeks to complete this process.
> 
> But most important: The SWISS ETA 2824-2 movement supply is ensured!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Clemens....I am torn between the Orca and a Black DLC Kalmar with a Black Mother of pearl dial...but of course dummy me missed your coupon...it is a tough choice


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

richc1958 said:


> Thanks for the info Clemens....I am torn between the Orca and a Black DLC Kalmar with a Black Mother of pearl dial...but of course dummy me missed your coupon...it is a tough choice


 As far as I could see the Kalmar DLC are also more or less sold out!  But there will be soon a special bead-blastered edition in April, but very limited as usual. Maybe 10 watches in total. Those were just a trial and I´m not sure they will make it into a larger series later. Let´s continue the Kalmar talk in the Kalmar thread, please!


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

I can't stop looking at this thread, the Orca will be the 'LEGO' of watches..Win!


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> As usual I target to deliver the watches on time, of course. For the H2O ORCA the target is Spetember 2012. The hardening procedure is very time consuming as it will take up to two weeks to complete this process.
> 
> But most important: The SWISS ETA 2824-2 movement supply is ensured!
> 
> ...


Hi clemens
did you have a rendering of the profile of the double domed glass compared to the flat ?
just for info on the choice.
thanks


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Alessio,

Currently I´m rendering a 360° video of the MONO case, but I will take about one more day to complete. As we may have some new infos on Oceanictime on this Thursday I will include such flat sapphire glass renderings as well.

Greetings to Italy!



Alessio Scala said:


> Hi clemens
> did you have a rendering of the profile of the double domed glass compared to the flat ?
> just for info on the choice.
> thanks


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

Clemens when do you expect to have the first prototype built and will it be built prior to pre orders being taken.....thanks


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

Clemens, As has been said several time before, great concept. I find the mono very different in a great way! Will have to try one out when they come available. Am waiting for the prototype picts and preorder info. Regards, Mark


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

richc1958 said:


> Clemens when do you expect to have the first prototype built and will it be built prior to pre orders being taken.....thanks





Mark McK said:


> Clemens, As has been said several time before, great concept. I find the mono very different in a great way! Will have to try one out when they come available. Am waiting for the prototype picts and preorder info. Regards, Mark


The tooling for the 5 outer cases and the inner case has already started and I´m expecting the protypes in less than 2 months. The pre-order will start earlier and ends when the limited QTY for the pre-order has been reached. This early pre-order start will ensure that the QTY for each outer case could be adjusted accordingly the expected order income.

Of course there will be a great incentive for placing the pre-order. 

Hi Mark, yes, the Mono is different, but will look really great, different, unique and timeless. It´s also a good candidate for a DLC coating.  Later!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

As of right now this thread has 5321 hits! I think 1000 of them are mine. :-d

I don't know about the rest of you guys but I am having a tough time deciding on which case and dial combo to settle on. Just when I think I know which one, one of the others starts looking just as good.

Clemens, you know you have something REALLY good when there are so many good choices.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

I have the bug so bad Demo I am looking for a Kalmar to tide move over cause the wait is gonna kill me. Orginally I wanted the dive but since I am going to get a Kalmar I am going to do the dress version.
Actually considering selling my PO XL to fund two Kalmars !


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

I like 2 dials, flat and sapphire crystals and 3 cases....I am gonna be Legoing this Orca!

Stan


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Yep gonna be as fun than changing out G shock bezels and straps...


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

H2O Watch said:


> Maybe I expressed wrongly: Let´s say they are 3D dials. Normally the standard 2824 dials are 0.40mm in thichness. We constructed the watch case to be able to use dials with 0.80mm thickness. Maybe the following images from my CAD program show more clearly the 3D profile of the dials. Of course the color is not correct in the CAD files:
> 
> View attachment 667985
> 
> ...


Looks like only second dial down is "sandwich". Correct?


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes only the one is a sandwhich although all are multi layer just in different ways.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Any mention of Lug width for straps?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Bigjamesdean said:


> Yes only the one is a sandwhich although all are multi layer just in different ways.


I couldn´t had explained that better! 



primerak said:


> Any mention of Lug width for straps?


The lug width of all H2O watches, the ORCA and Kalmar series, is 24mm.


----------



## roo7 (Jun 21, 2009)

Love to see a 3d view of the mono case !


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

It took 4 days to render 2 videos of the MONO case on an 8-core Xeon machine! 

It may be published tomorrow here and on Oceanictime.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> It took 4 days to render 2 videos of the MONO case on an 8-core Xeon machine!
> 
> It may be published tomorrow here and on Oceanictime.


Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Clemens is hooking me up with a DLC Kalmar so I can get a temporary H2O fix ! No way I was going to make it till Sept lol goin with the neon orange dial and black hands.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Ok, at this point I think I have narrowed it down to one case and two different dial/movement modules. 

-Diver case/bracelet
-Classic & Dress dial modules.

I am very interested to see the mechanical engineering design of the dial module connection into the case.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

DEMO111 said:


> Ok, at this point I think I have narrowed it down to one case and two different dial/movement modules.
> 
> -Diver case/bracelet
> -Classic & Dress dial modules.
> ...


I thought I had it narrowed down to the "Vintage" case (love that no crown guard design and cyclone bezel) with classic dial but now the "Dive" watch is drawing my attention...though the Vintage is still #1 for me.

Choice#1
Vintage case, bezel and bezel inlay








Classic Dial









Choice#2: 
Dive case, bezel, bezel inlay and dial


----------



## RGS (Feb 2, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> I couldn´t had explained that better!
> 
> The lug width of all H2O watches, the ORCA and Kalmar series, is 24mm.


Great! I guess I am lucky since I am set on the dress case/dial. Although I could also see getting a extra Vintage case.


----------



## MONVMENTVM (Sep 17, 2009)

Love everything about the Classic... I'm even thinking about selling my Sinn U1 for it. This is how cool it is! oO


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

I scanned but did not see it...Clemens what grade mov't is going into these beauties...standard, elabore? any shock protection?

thanks


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> As of right now this thread has 5321 hits! I think 1000 of them are mine. :-d
> 
> I don't know about the rest of you guys but I am having a tough time deciding on which case and dial combo to settle on. Just when I think I know which one, one of the others starts looking just as good.
> 
> Clemens, you know you have something REALLY good when there are so many good choices.


Thank you! It´s just a week I started the thread and we are hitting 6000 views! Incredible!!! What would happen we start to deliver the watches???? I´m quite sure we will hit the 100K mark at the end of the year with this thread.  That would be 20K views for you, Dave! 



uspopo said:


> .... *Legoing* this Orca! Stan


 



DEMO111 said:


> Ok, at this point I think I have narrowed it down to one case and two different dial/movement modules.
> 
> -Diver case/bracelet
> -Classic & Dress dial modules.
> ...


We were looking for a reliable connection and push-pins didn´t convince us for a reliable, long lasting connection. Therefore we went for four special hex screws to connect the inner and outer case. This will connect bombproof.
Btw, the gap between the inner and outer case is so small (0.05mm) that you maybe not even have to fix the screws, when you carefully insert the inner case for a change in a second. The thick crown tube is preventing the inner case from turning around in the outer case.



mngambler said:


> I scanned but did not see it...Clemens what grade mov't is going into these beauties...standard, elabore? any shock protection?
> thanks


The movement selection is a very sensitive subject. We are using the standard 2824-2 version with a custom rotor and covered with Super-LumiNova to glow in the night.







It´s important to have secure supply of the SWISS ETA 2824 movements as we saw lately with several other watch introductions. Our experience with the standard 2824-2 is VERY good as most of them running even in the chronometer specs.


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

[/QUOTE]The H2O ORCA was constructed with the lowest possible height and reduced L2L length in our mind. Nothing more or less.  The limitation is that we could not use our normal GMT movement 2836GMT, which is about 1mm higher compared to the normal 2824-2. Maybe we will find a way to use later the ETA 2893-2GMT, but that movement is difficult to source and expensive. So currently we have no plan to offer GMT. Of course the Kalmar offers the GMT function. [/QUOTE]

This makes me very, very happy! I love dive watches but have been turned off by what seems to be the new pattern of 44/15 or bigger. I think you'll find that there is a tremendous market for this, and I hope to be a part of it.

Thanks for this, I'll be anxiously waiting for the prototype and may have to see what I can move out to make a pre order possible


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

The Mono Is so cool.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> We were looking for a reliable connection and push-pins didn´t convince us for a reliable, long lasting connection. Therefore we went for four special hex screws to connect the inner and outer case. This will connect bombproof.
> Btw, the gap between the inner and outer case is so small (0.05mm) that you maybe not even have to fix the screws, when you carefully insert the inner case for a change in a second. The thick crown tube is preventing the inner case from turning around in the outer case.


Very interesting. Thanks Clemens.

Will the Orca have the sapphire caseback option? It was a gorgeous option on the Kalmar being able to see the custom rotor.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^ What a magnificent looking caseback. Of course, the Orca may never come off my wrist so a display caseback may be wasted on me.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> Thank you! It´s just a week I started the thread and we are hitting 6000 views! Incredible!!! What would happen we start to deliver the watches???? I´m quite sure we will hit the 100K mark at the end of the year with this thread.  That would be 20K views for you, Dave!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the reply, a lumed rotor is cool but after 5 minutes I think the novelty will wear off considering it will never receive light to "charge" itself...slightly disappointed at a standard grade movement, If the watch was $400-500 homage I would expect that, but at 1k or over I expect something a little extra (elabore with shock protection)...either way good luck with the watches Clemens your CS seems to be top notch


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

> This makes me very, very happy! I love dive watches but have been turned off by what seems to be the new pattern of 44/15 or bigger. I think you'll find that there is a tremendous market for this, and I hope to be a part of it.
> Thanks for this, I'll be anxiously waiting for the prototype and may have to see what I can move out to make a pre order possible


I´m a big fan of 44mm diameter and above watches, but the thickness is something that must be kept under control. It´s not a mystery to make a big watch, but to make it as small as possible. With 13.50mm is going to be to the limit when talking about a WR of 1000M or more.



mekenical said:


> The Mono Is so cool.


Wait on the videos!  You will like it!



DEMO111 said:


> Very interesting. Thanks Clemens.
> 
> Will the Orca have the sapphire caseback option? It was a gorgeous option on the Kalmar being able to see the custom rotor.


*OF COURSE! ALL H2O ORCA INNER CASES WILL HAVE A DISPLAY BACK IN STANDARD!!!! *Again, every single H2O ORCA will be shipped with the display back and the lumed rotor! 



mngambler said:


> thanks for the reply, a lumed rotor is cool but after 5 minutes I think the novelty will wear off considering it will never receive light to "charge" itself...slightly disappointed at a standard grade movement, If the watch was $400-500 homage I would expect that, but at 1k or over I expect something a little extra (elabore with shock protection)...either way good luck with the watches Clemens your CS seems to be top notch


I´m sure there will be no comparable product in the market at our price point with a hardened case, inner & outer case system, standard display case back ...... . The standard 2824-2 movement is close as good as the top version, but what is more important: The supply is ensured. You could plan the best, but when you could not deliver the product due to missing movements I´m sure you will be really disappointed.

Tomorrow we will have a meeting with the hardening company and provide them with a trial sample for the hardening process. We would like to check the hardening process on a watch case which has brushed and polished surfaces.  Unfortunately our own prototypes are not available for this first test, but I had one diver in my personal collection, who was prepared for this process. The sides of this watch case were mirror polished by myself. 

*AND TO ANSWER THE NEXT QUESTION UPFRONT: WE DON´T SELL NOR PLAN TO SELL THIS CASE! It´s just our test baby, which will not survive our testing after successfully passing the hardening procedure! *


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

It is going to be the Mono for me with the GREY Dress dial module...and depending on the price get a second case. I will probably wait for a different dial color like white or blue or...surprise us!!!


Lumed Rotor? something to attract the chicks I guess...


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

WAIT A MINUTE! Is the black mother of pearl dial available for pre-release sales? If so, I am in and please send in a camouflage box...if the "better" half sees it I am toast!!!! LOL


----------



## putnam dan (Sep 24, 2009)

That black MOP is certainly a beauty. I know, not a production model


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

HelloNasty1 said:


> WAIT A MINUTE! Is the black mother of pearl dial available for pre-release sales? If so, I am in and please send in a camouflage box...if the "better" half sees it I am toast!!!! LOL





putnam dan said:


> That black MOP is certainly a beauty. I know, not a production model


The black mother-of-pearl dial is a standard dial for H2O Kalmar and has been used just for the photo.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> I´m a big fan of 44mm diameter and above watches, but the thickness is something that must be kept under control. It´s not a mystery to make a big watch, but to make it as small as possible. With 13.50mm is going to be to the limit when talking about a WR of 1000M or more.
> 
> Wait on the videos!  You will like it!
> 
> ...


The MOP looks great with this case. I know it's the Kalmar dial, but I hope it may be a sign of things to come.

I'm looking forward to seeing how the hardening process changes this case.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@Movement: Today one customer in Germany was measuring with his timegrapher two of his H2O Kalmar: LINK

1st. watch: +1 sec. per day
2nd. watch: +4 sec. per day


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Did I already say: I love the MONO case? 

I wish everybody a great Easter celebration!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

WOW! I will have this case. Great job


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I would like to add to the renderings a FIRST impression of our bracelet clasp and it´s decoration. This not the final clasp as we will get bevelling on the clasp sides and also some internal improvements of the mechanism.

- Hardened SS 316L with micro-adjustment / 24mm
- Clasp will be brushed outside and nearly fully decorated with perlage from the inside 
- Improved mechanism to prevent the clasp from unwanted opening
- The clasp sides will be bevelled to be weared more comfortably

This clasp is a custom and improved version for H2O only.

Below you could get a first impression of the perlage of the clasp inside. Important: This is a pure sample to demonstrate the perlage and without the bevelling on the sides!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

^^^ Clemens, that looks really good. |> |>


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Moving pictures are maybe more interesting than still images. Therefore we have published today two new 360° turntable videos of the H2O ORCA DIVE and H2O ORCA CLASSIC case on Oceanictime. You could raise the video resolution up to 720p to see more details.

I hope you like what you see! 

H2O ORCA DIVE





H2O ORCA CLASSIC


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

That looks pretty good! Which case will have 51mm lug to lug? I can't find the info on your site. And what's the L2L of the mono? 

Thanks

EDIT: Ok I found the answer in the post above for the mono, but I don't see any case at 51mm.
From your post: SHORTER (51.00-54.00mm)


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Daniel,

in the first post the length was wrong for the Mono case, which is the shortest case of all. Please see my correction in H2O ORCA - THINNER - SHORTER - HARDER - Page 6

H2O ORCA DIVE: 54.50mm /13.50mm (flat sapphire glass ) and 15.50mm height (double domed sapphire glass)
H2O ORCA CLASSIC: 54.00mm /13.50mm (flat sapphire glass ) and 15.50mm height (double domed sapphire glass)
H2O ORCA DRESS: 53.20mm /13.50mm (flat sapphire glass ) and 15.50mm height (double domed sapphire glass)
H2O ORCA VINTAGE: 54.00mm /13.50mm (flat sapphire glass ) and 15.50mm height (double domed sapphire glass)
H2O ORCA MONO: 53.05mm /13.90mm (flat sapphire glass ) and 15.50mm height (double domed sapphire glass)


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Dive version for me but to dome or not to dome that is the question?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

primerak said:


> Dive version for me but to dome or not to dome that is the question?


Currently I have rendered the watches with the domed inner cases, but over the weekend I will also make new renderings incl. the flat sapphire front glass. There will be 2 additional variations of the bezel inlays made from stainless steel, which I will visualize as well. So more to come over the weekend!

I have got today a bunch of 20 different, handmade leather straps, which are absolutely awesome. To be honest: I´m blown away! Pictures are coming soon.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Today we received 20 strap samples for our H2O ORCA series.

The leather was purchased by myself in Hamburg, Germany, after more than 4 hours of touching hundreds or even thousands of different calf skins. Fortunately the biggest leather skin wholesaler is just 50 km away from our office and touching the leather makes a big difference instead of just comparing images. 

Unfortunately the stud is not as I was planning. It should have been a more round vintage version, stamped wave and etched to look at least a 100 years old. We are far away from this goal.  Anyway, this might get changed if we should decide to go with a stud attached version.
*
Two leather skins - the dark brown vintage/used leather strap and the light brown leather strap - can´t be used as a standard strap as their skins were way too small! 
But as we are thinking about an incentive for returning customers from the H2O Kalmar pre-order they might go into production as well. *

Let´s show the straps!






























I personally LOVE the dark brown vintage strap. Each strap is telling you the story of his life.


----------



## ferro01 (Oct 26, 2008)

Great Straps Clemens. My Favoriten is the dark Brown also. Sell it, i will Buy it.

Stephan


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Gorgeous leather! And I really like the added detail of the stud. It really makes the H2O leather unique. |> |>


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Had to attach the dark brown vintage strap to my polished H2O KALMAR Tungum. Looks not too bad.


----------



## hoser133 (Jan 11, 2010)

The tungum on that strap looks killer! If the stud wouldv'e been vintage like you planned it, it would be tons better.

I may have missed it but will the Orca be offered in a PVD coating?


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Those look killer, the best being dark vintage!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the update +1 greenish/grey


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for your comments on the straps! 

When I purchased the leather for the straps I was really unsure about the vintage leather, because it looked right away extremely used and old. For me this was just perfect, but I didn´t know how YOU wouldlike it .  

At the end I got so much positive feedback everywhere for the vintage strap! More than I expected.  
If there is time on next week I may visit my leather wholesaler to purchase a second, hopefully bigger, skin for a limited version. 

I just feel the dark gey strap is a little underrated (fits perfectly to brushed cases), but maybe the reasons are my bad photographic skills.  

Have a nice weekend!
Clemens


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Very strong work Clemens! Can't wait to jump on the Orca preorder.


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

Clemens put that grey on the tungum and post up a picture...I like that grey strap, especially if you decide that a grey dial will be offered!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Eric L. said:


> Very strong work Clemens! Can't wait to jump on the Orca preorder.


Hi Eric, GREAT to see you also in our H2O pre-order soon! 



tako_watch said:


> Clemens put that grey on the tungum and post up a picture...I like that grey strap, especially if you decide that a grey dial will be offered!


I will make tomorrow the requested photos. 

Just to confirm: We will proce a grey dial per all your requests. The customer is king! 

Have a nice weekend!
Clemens


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Clemens:

Grey Dial? KILLER!

Hope it's the sandwich dial.....

chronomeister


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

chronomeister said:


> Clemens:
> 
> Grey Dial? KILLER!
> 
> ...


It will be the Kalmar style dial. I will make new renderings of the dial maybe tomorrow.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> Hi Eric, GREAT to see you also in our H2O pre-order soon!
> 
> I will make tomorrow the requested photos.
> 
> ...


grey dial + classic = take my money....just sold my Korsbek so I'm in need of something with German bloodlines asap...:-d


----------



## mdhorner17 (May 1, 2011)

Keeping a close eye on this one. The dress will be my choice of case design!! Absolutely incredible work.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

tako_watch said:


> Clemens put that grey on the tungum and post up a picture...I like that grey strap, especially if you decide that a grey dial will be offered!


I have shot this morning photos from the gey H2O ORCA strap and my personal H2O KALMAR, which is made from a handmade material (titanium + SS layer) and it´s the only watch exiting. The dark grey strap fits licely and is something different to all my black straps.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Great combo and should be a prefect fit for the Orca - my favourite strap.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I have made today some renderings of the grey dial 1 (color: Pantone cool grey 10), which is the same background color as used for the H2O KALMAr dial 10. I didn´t get the renderings perfect, but I hope they give a first impression. #


----------



## mdhorner17 (May 1, 2011)

Wow, I think we have a winner!! (at least for me) That combo is fantastic! Grey/dress. Sign me up!


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

Clemons:

Looks fantastic! And there will be an SS bezel offering similar to the Kalmar?

greg


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> Today we received 20 strap samples for our H2O ORCA series.
> 
> The leather was purchased by myself in Hamburg, Germany, after more than 4 hours of touching hundreds or even thousands of different calf skins. Fortunately the biggest leather skin wholesaler is just 50 km away from our office and touching the leather makes a big difference instead of just comparing images.
> 
> ...


The one thing that I don't like about the weekend is I miss stuff on the internet. I've been hanging out with my family since Friday and I haven't been around here. I almost missed these gorgeous straps. These straps look down right amazing. The vintage strap is perfect. I love the rest also, but the vintage is my fave. I want one of each!!


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

WOW, loving the grey dial. Just when I thought I was close to making a decision, it just got more difficult.

Knowing myself, I'll probably end up with two inner cases now!


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> View attachment 681625


Clemens, this grey dial looks fantastic! Will it come with a grey date wheel as pictured (looks perfect as pictured)? I'm a Black dial guy 99% of the time, but this grey dial may be my favorite. Now I understand why some folks were asking for grey.

Add: I really like the stainless steel chapter ring on this...great look.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Thank you for your comments on the straps!
> 
> When I purchased the leather for the straps I was really unsure about the vintage leather, because it looked right away extremely used and old. For me this was just perfect, but I didn´t know how YOU wouldlike it .
> 
> ...


Clemens, you outdid yourelf again.....PLEASE.....I BEG......add a white distressed/vintage strap to the offerings as well......I'll be first in line for 1 couple.....

That brown vintage is SMOKIN!! I'll be buying one of each for sure (black and tan stitch)


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

mdhorner17 said:


> Wow, I think we have a winner!! (at least for me) That combo is fantastic! Grey/dress. Sign me up!


 That´s great to hear!



chronomeister said:


> Clemons:
> Looks fantastic! And there will be an SS bezel offering similar to the Kalmar?
> greg


*YES, there will be also inlays made from stainless steel!*
I will try to make renderings today from ORCA cases with SS inlay and flatt sapphire front glass. Of course it is VERY difficult to visualize a flat sapphire glas, because there will be no distorsions.
All items, like bezel or inlays are in limited supply. So one big advantage of entering the pre-order in first step is that all items are available.  I already had to place for example the orders for the cases, bezels, inlays.......



MrMayface said:


> The one thing that I don't like about the weekend is I miss stuff on the internet. I've been hanging out with my family since Friday and I haven't been around here. I almost missed these gorgeous straps. These straps look down right amazing. The vintage strap is perfect. I love the rest also, but the vintage is my fave. I want one of each!!


 That´s the burden of a family man!  Anyway, you didn´t miss anything. Nothing really happened so far. 

I visited today our leather wholesaler to purchase some more vintage leather. Unfortunately the dark brown vintage leather from my sample is no more available. So I have just that mini skin which good for maybe 10-20 straps. But on the other hand the black leather is outstanding and fits perfectly to all cases and dials.



emathieu said:


> WOW, loving the grey dial. Just when I thought I was close to making a decision, it just got more difficult.
> Knowing myself, I'll probably end up with two inner cases now!


 That´s what ORCA is made for. Change the design of your watch by the outer & inner case.  Hope to see you back in pre-order.



ky70 said:


> Clemens, this grey dial looks fantastic! Will it come with a grey date wheel as pictured (looks perfect as pictured)? I'm a Black dial guy 99% of the time, but this grey dial may be my favorite. Now I understand why some folks were asking for grey.
> 
> Add: I really like the stainless steel chapter ring on this...great look.


Honestly the grey date wheel was more a rendering mistake than a feature.  For the Kalmar we made a special date wheel in matt black with dark grey numers, so there is a change to get the grey wheel with white numbers. I´m currently investigating. On the other hand the wheel with the black background and grey date numbers is also a good fit for the grey dial.



Danny T said:


> Clemens, you outdid yourelf again.....PLEASE.....I BEG......add a white distressed/vintage strap to the offerings as well......I'll be first in line for 1 couple.....
> That brown vintage is SMOKIN!! I'll be buying one of each for sure (black and tan stitch)


Hi Danny, we will have some really nice straps for you. Don´t worry.  Sourcing GOOD vintage leather is only done by chance, all dealer have new skins and if they are made to look vintage they are often crap. I´m sure our black straps will be the best you could get.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I have made today some renderings of the grey dial 1 (color: Pantone cool grey 10), which is the same background color as used for the H2O KALMAr dial 10. I didn´t get the renderings perfect, but I hope they give a first impression. #
> 
> View attachment 681625
> 
> View attachment 681626


*WOW!
*









*when the pre-orders open I won't be able to send you my $ fast enough!*


----------



## Goalie (Jan 14, 2007)

Well I'm in. Trying to understand the whole thing as far as what you get when you buy and what you can buy later to swap. Can the owner change the bezels at home and can you buy bezels at a later date? Either way I will getting this !!


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Goalie said:


> Well I'm in. Trying to understand the whole thing as far as what you get when you buy and what you can buy later to swap. Can the owner change the bezels at home and can you buy bezels at a later date? Either way I will getting this !!


The bezels do not appeared screwed in like the Kalmar. So this means that either they pop off like regular bezels, or one can buy a new outer case with a different bezel to suit the mood.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Goalie said:


> Well I'm in. Trying to understand the whole thing as far as what you get when you buy and what you can buy later to swap. Can the owner change the bezels at home and can you buy bezels at a later date? Either way I will getting this !!





Eric L. said:


> The bezels do not appeared screwed in like the Kalmar. So this means that either they pop off like regular bezels, or one can buy a new outer case with a different bezel to suit the mood.


The bezel of the H2O ORCA is screwed like the ones of the Kalmar.

BUT: They are screwed from the inside of the outer case with 6 screws and an inner retaining ring, so the screws will stay absolutely invisible. No screws could be seen from the outside! We have invented this system first time for the ORCA series and will proof with our prototypes, if the customer could do the swap by himself.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Amazing, Clemens! You never fail to surprise me with the innovations. Very well done!



H2O Watch said:


> The bezel of the H2O ORCA is screwed like the ones of the Kalmar.
> 
> BUT: They are screwed from the inside of the outer case with 6 screws, so the screws will stay absolutely invisible. No screws could be seen from the outside! We have invented this system first time for the ORCA series and will proof with our prototypes, if the customer could do the swap by himself.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

The wait is killing me


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

This just keeps getting better and better..... OK Clemens, is it time to start the preorder yet? :-d


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

DEMO111 said:


> This just keeps getting better and better..... OK Clemens, is it time to start the preorder yet? :-d


+1


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I have made today some renderings of the grey dial 1 (color: Pantone cool grey 10), which is the same background color as used for the H2O KALMAr dial 10. I didn´t get the renderings perfect, but I hope they give a first impression. #
> 
> View attachment 681625
> 
> View attachment 681626


I need one Dress Orca with grey dial in my collection.
And the Mono.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The H2O ORCA hardware has been finalized now: *The H2O ORCA Buckle*

This buckle was the hardest nut in the whole H2O ORCA construction. In result the buckle has become *extremely heavy, strong and unique, but comfortably to wear*.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> The H2O ORCA hardware has been finalized now: *The H2O ORCA Buckle*
> 
> This buckle was the hardest nut in the whole H2O ORCA construction. In result the buckle has become *extremely heavy, strong and unique, but comfortably to wear*.
> 
> ...


Whoa!!!!!....that buckle is smoking hot 

This project is getting better everyday:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## t0t0_b0y (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi Clemens!! I'm just wondering if H2O orca will be produced in a limited numbers? If it is, it will be sad for a dive watch enthusiast to miss out on such an amazing production.:roll: Gotta start saving again!! :-d


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*H2O ORCA DIVE + SS INLAY + FLAT SAPPHIRE FRONT GLASS*

*BEZEL INLAY: *
The H2O ORCA series will be offered not only with sapphire bezel inlays, but also with the more robust stainless steel inlays. All inlays are available with the 15sec. or 60sec style. Below I have rendered the H2O ORCA DIVE with the 15sec. SS bezel. Images of the 60sec. inlay will follow later today.

*FLAT SAPPHIRE FRONT CRYSTAL:*
The images below shows the flat sapphire front crystal.

The first images shows also the 3-dimensional sandwich dial 2.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: H2O ORCA DIVE + SS INLAY + FLAT SAPPHIRE FRONT GLASS*

The sandwich dial look fantastic!!!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: H2O ORCA DIVE + SS INLAY + FLAT SAPPHIRE FRONT GLASS*

Clemens, that buckle is a machined work of art. I can see why it will be so difficult to produce. Very nice. |>


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: H2O ORCA DIVE + SS INLAY + FLAT SAPPHIRE FRONT GLASS*

The Stainless steel bezel inlay gives the watch a completely different look. I really like it. Hmmm, I might have to get both the sapphire and SS bezels. b-)


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: H2O ORCA DIVE + SS INLAY + FLAT SAPPHIRE FRONT GLASS*



H2O Watch said:


> *BEZEL INLAY: *
> The H2O ORCA series will be offered not only with sapphire bezel inlays, but also with the more robust stainless steel inlays. All inlays are available with the 15sec. or 60sec style. Below I have rendered the H2O ORCA DIVE with the 15sec. SS bezel. Images of the 60sec. inlay will follow later today.
> 
> *FLAT SAPPHIRE FRONT CRYSTAL:*
> ...


This is absolutely disgusting! In the best way possible. This creation keeps getting better & better. I was admiring the buckle on my Kalmar a few days ago. Then you go and create a entirely new buckle for the Orca that pushes the envelope even further. 2 thumbs up sir!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: H2O ORCA DIVE + SS INLAY + FLAT SAPPHIRE FRONT GLASS*







​ *
The H2O ORCA series offers many possibilities to create your individual watch. The H2O ORCA product configurator based on Adobe Photoshop will allow you to easily combine all possible options and show a "REALTIME" view of your favorite watch design within seconds. All images were rendered in high quality and should give you a perfect impression of your H2O ORCA watch configuration!*

H2O PRODUCT CONFIGURATOR / ADOBE PHOTOSHOP PSD FILE / uncompressed / 15MB
H2O PRODUCT CONFIGURATOR / ADOBE PHOTOSHOP PSD FILE / ZIP compressed / 12MB​*
*
*How to use our H2O ORCA product configurator:*


Download the PSD file above 
Open the PSD file with one of the following programs:
- Adobe Photoshop / Elements / Lightroom
- GIMP / www.gimp.org / MAC + Windows / free software
- Paint.net / Paint.NET - Free Software for Digital Photo Editing / Windows only / free software
 Install additionally the PSD Plugin Paint.NET PSD Plugin 
All product options are placed on separate layer in the H2O ORCA PSD file 
By hiding or showing certain layer for the case / dial / hands / front glass / bezel / bezel inlay 
you could configure your individual watch in seconds 

*Let´s see your favorite H2O ORCA configuration!*


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh yeah! The wife is out of town this weekend, so this is right on time. I'm going to be all over this when I get home. Thank you sir.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: H2O ORCA DIVE + SS INLAY + FLAT SAPPHIRE FRONT GLASS*

Here's my orca config. I cheated and changed some options.. Wondering if you will be making lume dials for this watch. Please let me know. I also want to know if you will be making all black handsets.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: H2O ORCA DIVE + SS INLAY + FLAT SAPPHIRE FRONT GLASS*

 OHHH! Never seen that dial! 

Currently I have no plan to offer more than the 4 dials shown in the H2O ORCA product configurator. With the H2O ORCA system you have at least the option to upgrade your watch cases to different dials when they become available in future!


----------



## Heiner (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: H2O ORCA DIVE + SS INLAY + FLAT SAPPHIRE FRONT GLASS*

My favorite Orca :-!:









I'd like to order...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: H2O ORCA DIVE + SS INLAY + FLAT SAPPHIRE FRONT GLASS*



marked said:


> ... I also want to know if you will be making all black handsets.


We offer two black handsets for the H2O Kalmar, but want to keep things more simple for the H2O Orca. The hands from the Kalmar could not be used on the Orca, because they are too long.


----------



## mdhorner17 (May 1, 2011)

Dig these!! Thanks for the excellent tool, Clemens!


----------



## Thatsoldierisaspy (Mar 29, 2012)

My favorites! Also made one with an orange hour hand, to make the handset look more uniform.


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Bummer, I just can't make it work. Do you have an estimate on timelines and costs? I'm sure this has been asked more than once before.......


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh my god, *already getting out credit card*

WANT SO BADLY


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Clemens, this has to be one of the coolest ways I've seen for a customer to configure a watch.

Here are my top four choices... now I just have to narrow it down to which _one_ before preorder starts.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

clonetrooper said:


> Bummer, I just can't make it work. Do you have an estimate on timelines and costs? I'm sure this has been asked more than once before.......


Sorry for that. Paint.Net is doing the job very well after installation of the additional plugin.

We will start the pre-order in about 1-2 weeks and the pricing for the H2O ORCA will be below $1000. Always remember this will be the only watch available with a HARDENED SS CASE and HARDENED BRACELET. After closing the pre-order the hardening of case and bracelet will be available only as charged option! The delivery of the watches will be approx. September 2012.



Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Oh my god, *already getting out credit card* WANT SO BADLY


 This was the plan.  Fortunately this system will stay many years from now on and we are already started our planing for new options. This will not get boring. 



DEMO111 said:


> Clemens, this has to be one of the coolest ways I've seen for a customer to configure a watch. Here are my top four choices... now I just have to narrow it down to which _one_ before preorder starts.


Thank you, Dave!  Of course, we are planning to create an online configurator as soon as possible and this is just the first step. I think the reality will be very close to the results of this tool.

I have seen so many configurations right now. Also the Watchlounge in Germany is extensively using this tool and is creating dozens of configurations the first day. Fortunately I´m directly sitting in my warehouse and could have every day of the month a different looking watch. This will be fun to play with.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Clemens what you are doing is incredible


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow Clemens, this is awesome - thanks for making the PSD available. I've been playing with it for at least an hour! 

Very difficult to decide what I'm going to get first. So far, here are my favorites (definitely ordering a Dress case, I know that for certain - just not sure what others).




























|>|>|>


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's mine! I'm standing in the front of the line with cash in hand! Can't wait to order!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2012)

Clemens, THE Buckle is great! And so are the bezels


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Sheriffd2, that one is looking just like the setup I think I am going to go with except I'm going with the black dial. |>


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*H2O ORCA DRESS CASE DESIGN CHANGE*

The *H2O ORCA DRESS* seems to be the most wanted design between all H2O ORCA models. It might become our "volume model".

Looking the last days at all my renderings from this model I felt that the gap between the lugs and the bracelet/strap is too big and should be reduced. We have improved the design of the H2O ORCA DRESS slightly to reduce the visible gap between the case and strap/bracelet in the following way. In my opinion it was possible to make something good even better and the DRESS looks now perfect (for me :-d).

DOWNLOAD NEW H2O PRODUCT CONFIGURATOR PSD FILE

DOWNLOAD NEW H2O PRODUCT CONFIGURATOR PSD FILE / ZIP compressed

Here comes a short animation of the "old" and *NEW version of the H2O ORCA DRESS*:


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

*Re: H2O ORCA DRESS CASE DESIGN CHANGE*

Yep...Ausgezeichnet!! Even though I'm more intrigued by the diver....


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: H2O ORCA DRESS CASE DESIGN CHANGE*



H2O Watch said:


> The *H2O ORCA DRESS* seems to be the most wanted design between all H2O ORCA models. It might become our "volume model".
> 
> Looking the last days at all my renderings from this model I felt that the gap between the lugs and the bracelet/strap is too big and should be reduced. We have improved the design of the H2O ORCA DRESS slightly to reduce the visible gap between the case and strap/bracelet in the following way. In my opinion it was possible to make something good even better and the DRESS looks now perfect (for me :-d).


Clemens, this is an excellent detail revision for this case. I was very interested in the dress case but it was that large gap that bothered me. Reducing the gap between the case and bracelet is just what this one needed.

Now the dress case is back in as one of my favorites.... the choice just got harder to make. :-d


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: H2O ORCA DRESS CASE DESIGN CHANGE*

During the construction phase I really couldn´t get warm with the H2O ORCA DRESS case, but the longer I was working with the case the more it grow in me. Now with the new lug shape it´s one of my favorite case designs. Of course I like all of them, because they all include a lot of work, thinking and heart blood. 

In reality I´m expecting the cases to look much better than the renderings, because the 45° bevelled side parts on the CLASSIC, DRESS and VINTAGE will be polished and the main case brushed. The Vintage will get a starburst brushing on top and the 45° bevelled part + the sides will be highly polished to look really like a vintage. Have a look at the Heuer Autavia it has a similar brushing/polishing.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: H2O ORCA DRESS CASE DESIGN CHANGE*



H2O Watch said:


> ...The Vintage will get a starburst brushing on top and the 45° bevelled part + the sides will be highly polished to look really like a vintage...


Yes and yes!!


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: H2O ORCA DRESS CASE DESIGN CHANGE*

Wow, what a huge difference in the old and new version of the dress case!! LOVE the new dress version. Now, I can't decided between dress or classic!!!!

Clemens, will there be any polished areas on the mono? It is my favorite case!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: H2O ORCA DRESS CASE DESIGN CHANGE*

Clemens, it was EXACTLY that gap that kept me from 'loving' the dress case. I _liked_ it, but that gap bothered me. With this latest design revision, I LOVE IT! NICELY DONE sir!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: H2O ORCA DRESS CASE DESIGN CHANGE*

 Thank you for the compliments.

I have to pass on these compliments to KENNETH, who gave me a hint 3 days ago and who exactly formed into words what I thought since a long time, but maybe I couldn´t find the precise point. The straight cut between the lugs were not aesthetical enough!  And he was right! Thank you, Ken! Hope you read this thread! 

I would like to thank again also my* three BETA tester in the WUS* for their comments and improvements on our prototype designs! Without you it wouldn´t be as it is!!!!  I´m sure you will see a nice present in your order!


----------



## ghost7 (Apr 29, 2011)

Great work, Clemens! I really love the fact that you take customer feedback when designing your product. I was just wondering, is there going to be a DLC or a black version available on preorder? and can we get more information on how it's hardened? Is it just surface hardened? Thanks!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

ghost7 said:


> Great work, Clemens! I really love the fact that you take customer feedback when designing your product. I was just wondering, is there going to be a DLC or a black version available on preorder? and can we get more information on how it's hardened? Is it just surface hardened? Thanks!


For 2012 I don´t have a plan to add DLC coating as option, but as we are using hardened cases the DLC coating will be close to undestroyable. Again, no option for 2012, but maybe 2013!  This image shows how DLC coated could look like. I think this looks HAMMER! Maybe it´s just me?









Stainless Steel could ONLY be surface hardened. We are using the world market leading company in Germany to harden our cases. The process takes about 2 weeks to complete and is used as well by some well-known watch manufacturer.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I have prepared an image (9200 x 3200 pixel!) showing the brushing directions and polished areas.

HERE is the link!


----------



## kdsarch (May 21, 2008)

Clemens, thanks for the acknowledgement for a revised lug design. Of course i am keeping up with the development of the Orca. The revised case looks great.

This is what I really like about H20, how you can give Clemens a suggestion and he takes it and makes it happen!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Darryl197 (May 2, 2012)

A very witty system, I love this, reminds me of the Japy divers even one of your bevels has the same slant angle teeth. 
When can we order?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The pre-order will start in 1-2 weeks. Sign in to our newsletter to get latest information.


----------



## gilbertma (May 2, 2012)

*Question for Clemens*

*Hi Clemens. This is my first post and here's my question- have you given any thought to offering dials with no date? It seems like it would be easy to just pull a few dials out of the process before the date hole gets punched and have them done in a few of the most wanted colors. I know there is probably just a few of us out there that want something like that. This would really add to the customization possibilities. I know it's hard to believe but people exist like me that want autos but don't want to use winders and just want to set the time , twist and go. Plus this would look really good on the vintage Orca case. I just recently ordered a bronze Olivier because he offered a black no date dial. So please think about it. I really like what you're doing with your designs so I probably would get one anyway and just walk around with the wrong date, keep up the good work.*


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> For 2012 I don´t have a plan to add DLC coating as option, but as we are using hardened cases the DLC coating will be close to undestroyable. Again, no option for 2012, but maybe 2013!  This image shows how DLC coated could look like. I think this looks HAMMER! Maybe it´s just me?
> 
> View attachment 696743


Clemens......... WOW!!!!!!!!!!! That looks absolutely AMAZING. If you produce that version let me say I will be the first in line to purchase one!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: Question for Clemens*



gilbertma said:


> *Hi Clemens. This is my first post and here's my question- have you given any thought to offering dials with no date? It seems like it would be easy to just pull a few dials out of the process before the date hole gets punched and have them done in a few of the most wanted colors. I know there is probably just a few of us out there that want something like that. This would really add to the customization possibilities. I know it's hard to believe but people exist like me that want autos but don't want to use winders and just want to set the time , twist and go. Plus this would look really good on the vintage Orca case. I just recently ordered a bronze Olivier because he offered a black no date dial. So please think about it. I really like what you're doing with your designs so I probably would get one anyway and just walk around with the wrong date, keep up the good work.*


*FIRST OF ALL: WELCOME TO THE WUS* 

I absolutely appreciate any kind of product and improvement request from my customers or potential customers like you. It´s leading into an even better product. 

Same as you I wear most of the time my watches with the wrong date, so a windowless dial would help you and me. My intention with the Orca series is to reduce the number of possible combinations to a minimum. Removing the date window but keeping the existing design is maybe not enough differenciation to justify an additional dial. For the beginning of the Orca series I would like to stay with the current 4 dials, but for 2013 this is a good option with a completely new dial layout.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Question for Clemens*

A no-date option is definitely a great suggestion. Especially with all of this interchangeability. A date is nice, but I'll admit, I do tire of going through the date-correction every time I wear one that's ' run outta gas' so to speak.


----------



## gilbertma (May 2, 2012)

*Re: Question for Clemens*



H2O Watch said:


> *FIRST OF ALL: WELCOME TO THE WUS*
> 
> I absolutely appreciate any kind of product and improvement request from my customers or potential customers like you. It´s leading into an even better product.
> 
> Same as you I wear most of the time my watches with the wrong date, so a windowless dial would help you and me. My intention with the Orca series is to reduce the number of possible combinations to a minimum. Removing the date window but keeping the existing design is maybe not enough differenciation to justify an additional dial. For the beginning of the Orca series I would like to stay with the current 4 dials, but for 2013 this is a good option with a completely new dial layout.


*Wow, thanks for the response Clemens, this is what sells watches, active involvement from those making and designing the product! Here's another idea I had for "the wrong date" issue. I'm not familiar with how the date wheel works on a 2824 but is it possible to flip the wheel so no numbers will show or leave the wheel out? Since you have a tiny date window anyway it would not bother me to have no date displayed through it. Also since this watch is built by you on site (I think) this could easily be accomplished during the watch build for the intended customer as specified. Just thinking outside the box a little, thanks.*


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Love the chromed indices on the dial along with chromed handset and orange minute hand. That would be what I will pick when I preorder my Orca!



H2O Watch said:


> For 2012 I don´t have a plan to add DLC coating as option, but as we are using hardened cases the DLC coating will be close to undestroyable. Again, no option for 2012, but maybe 2013!  This image shows how DLC coated could look like. I think this looks HAMMER! Maybe it´s just me?
> 
> View attachment 696743
> 
> ...


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

I got this feeling the Orca is gonna swamp the market ....
Hopefully the watch is priced right !


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

I would love a DLCed version. Glad it is in the plans!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Today I have updated the H2O ORCA section with new product pages as preparation for the pre-order start.

For those of you who are interested into H2O Orca: I´m expecting to open the pre-order in 4-7 days from today. Of course there will be a special for returning H2O Kalmar customers.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> Today I have updated the H2O ORCA section with new product pages as preparation for the pre-order start.
> 
> For those of you who are interested into H2O Orca: I´m expecting to open the pre-order in 4-7 days from today. Of course there will be a special for returning H2O Kalmar customers.


I'll be first in line, Clemens! ;-)


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Eric L. said:


> I'll be first in line, Clemens! ;-)


OK Eric, I'll be second in line when the preorder opens. :-d


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Yippee!


----------



## carplv (Aug 22, 2007)

Can not wait.. Dress version all the way...


----------



## carplv (Aug 22, 2007)

Can not wait.. Dress version all the way...


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Too bad it doesn't come with the bracelet as standard. :-(


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

carplv said:


> Can not wait.. Dress version all the way...


I do see that the bracelet is listed as an optional accessory.

Clemens, is it possible to receive the bracelet in place of the standard included leather and Rubber straps? Im a bracelet guy and won't get much use out of the leather or rubber.


----------



## mdhorner17 (May 1, 2011)

ky70 said:


> I do see that the bracelet is listed as an optional accessory.
> 
> Clemens, is it possible to receive the bracelet in place of the standard included leather and Rubber straps? Im a bracelet guy and won't get much use out of the leather or rubber.


+1! Same here, won't get much use out of straps.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

primerak said:


> Too bad it doesn't come with the bracelet as standard. :-(


The bracelet was an option on the Kalmar as well.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

That´s true, Dave. Just about 50% of the customer of the H2O Kalmar purchased the bracelet and we don´t want anyone to pay for something he doesn´t wear. I personally never wear bracelet in cold Germany, but this, of course, depends on personal preference.

I have realized that we have never shown the case back of the H2O ORCA series. This time there will be no optional display case back, because:
*
The SAPPHIRE DISPLAY CASE BACK is STANDARD accessory for the H2O ORCA series!*









(The rendering shows some distortions at the border of the sapphire glas and the movement has not been included into the rendering)

We also plan to have once again Super-LumiNova on the rotor of the movement like we did for the Kalmar. Not required to survive in the depth, but a nice detail to look at.


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

*you guys are all wrong,i'm first in line.clemens hook a brutha up.lol it's going to be a really big hit.*


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Clemens,

As you know, I couldn't be more excited about the Orca, in fact, I sincerely believe you essentially have created my 'perfect watch'. Between the new case designs, dial designs, bracelet design, and brilliant interchangeability of all, I really think even my DeepSea is going to see more watch-box than wrist time. The Orca is an absolute home-run









My thoughts on the bracelet/strap posts above... I am one who obviously likes choices, one day I'm a hard core bracelet guy, but then as soon as I think that, I find myself enjoying a rubber strap or nice leather









So, regardless of how they're ultimately offered for purchase, I'm sure I'll own several options... That said, would it perhaps be wiser to offer EVERYTHING a la carte? We all seem to love an overstuffed package, well, on arrival anyway. I couldn't believe the included extras with my Kalmar! _But_, even me, being a flavor-of-the-day guy, so to speak, I didn't end up actually wearing/using _all_ of the extras I got with the Kalmar.

No answer will please everyone, but I think we can all agree at least, that _value_ is a strong factor. Since I'll already be able to order watch *head(s)* (dial/hands/crystal etc) and *case(s)* separately, wouldn't simply leaving _all _strap and/or bracelet options as 'menu items' really be a better value? Again, I'm sure some will disagree, as they'll like the idea of 'included _free_ in the package' (though we all know know they're_ not actually free. _Certainly you'll have to factor them into the price).

For me, it doesn't really matter, I'm pretty sure I'll be ordering *everything* anyway


----------



## carplv (Aug 22, 2007)

I like the idea of a la carte as well. Whatever it ends up being, it will be a fantastic addition to everyones collection. We all know Clemens will do what he can to make it as attractive as possible. In the end I am with you... EVERYTHING will be in my order too.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Dave, I hope I got you right. 

Leaving out some parts like leather, rubber or nato strap out of the standard package wouldn´t reduce the total package price by a reasonable amount. On the other hand due to our high purchase volume for example for the leather straps and buckle we could offer a good additional value. The leather strap for example has been made from leather handpicked by myself in Germany and the buckle will be outstanding in the industry. In the after market you could easily pay $100-150 for the strap and buckle together. So I feel dropping these item from the standard accessories list would not be benificial for anyone. With the H2O ORCA series I would like to go also more into the direction of a system with LESS options to make all processes in the company smoother, more reliable and faster. The numbers of possibilities (more than 200.000.000!!!) we reached with the Kalmar are hard to handle. 
And how could I estimate the share with and without strap for example? At the end I have to purchase for 100% of all watches the accessories to be able to deliver the product in the requested configuration. BTW, my handmade straps have a order lead time of about 5 months! 

The most expensive part is the SS bracelet, which is about 3-4x more expensive compared to a standard 5-link SS bracelet. We left this out of the standard package, because this really effects the total price of the package and maybe only 50-60% will order and require this item. 

Anyway, our new H2O ORCA system will be nothing less than outstanding and there is nothing compareable. The H2O ORCA system will be extended continuously and I´m sure you will see cool additions in the next months and years. And the best is you could benefit from additions as they will be compatible with all products of the ORCA series. For 2013 I´m sure we will see DLC coated and/or polished cases or maybe a pilot style case. Surely you will develop your proposals over time as well and we will listen exactly to our customers voice!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Dave, I hope I got you right.
> 
> Leaving out some parts like leather, rubber or nato strap out of the standard package wouldn´t reduce the total package price by a reasonable amount. On the other hand due to our high purchase volume for example for the leather straps and buckle we could offer a good additional value. The leather strap for example has been made from leather handpicked by myself in Germany and the buckle will be outstanding in the industry. In the after market you could easily pay $100-150 for the strap and buckle together. So I feel dropping these item from the standard accessories list would not be benificial for anyone. With the H2O ORCA series I would like to go also more into the direction of a system with LESS options to make all processes in the company smoother, more reliable and faster. The numbers of possibilities (more than 200.000.000!!!) we reached with the Kalmar are hard to handle.
> And how could I estimate the share with and without strap for example? At the end I have to purchase for 100% of all watches the accessories to be able to deliver the product in the requested configuration. BTW, my handmade straps have a order lead time of about 5 months!
> ...


Thanks, as always for the response, as well as the insight  Sounds like in addition to the painstaking attention to detail you've given the watch, you've given the same thought and consideration to package.










Like I said, I'll be buying pretty much everything, however it is offered.

I'll say it again, you've NAILED it with this one. Mark my words, the Orca is going to be an ENORMOUS success. I've *never* looked more forward to a new watch


----------



## yjfang (Jan 21, 2009)

I got money burning a hole in pocket waiting for the Orca MONO. What a ridiculously cutting edge modern design unlike many watches out there.

It kind of reminds me of the Audemars Piguet Concept 1 Offshore Royal Oak Tourbillion case at $235,000 USD.

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore Limited Edition 25980AI.OO.D003SU.01 Concept I - Offshore Royal Oak Tourbillon

Please note I am not saying they look similar only that they both give me the same feel (modern, cutting edge, a bit avantgarde.)


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> Thanks, as always for the response, as well as the insight  Sounds like in addition to the painstaking attention to detail you've given the watch, you've given the same thought and consideration to package.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave, you´re always welcome! I think we will open the pre-order within the next week. Just fighting with my shop system and I have the impression I will loose. 

Today night I will render my own watch and here comes the first complete back side view.  The H2O wave will be the only engraving without any company name to make it more serious and wearable to other watches, like Panerai, as well. I don´t think you could purchase a hardened 24mm/5mm thick PAM bracelet for our price!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Just other point: Does everybody realize the advantages of a hardened case? 

I have got today a mail package with two hardened probes: One SS cylinder and one common 2000M case out of my personal watch collection.

We have used a carpet cutting knife to make the scratches as deep as possible. On the unhardened site this was quite successful bit impossible on the other site. At least micro scratches don´t have a chance anymore.

H2O is the only micro brand offering such treatment for their watch cases as we are organizing this hardening process under our control in Germany!


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> Just other point: Does everybody realize the advantages of a hardened case?
> 
> I have got today a mail package with two hardened probes: One SS cylinder and one common 2000M case out of my personal watch collection.
> 
> ...


This just keeps getting better and better. I've been a lurker in this thread trying to resist but each new post reveals something new and ridiculously amazing. Micro brands are really pushing the limits and the Orca screams quality in every single aspect. Wow, just... wow...


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Clemens - Is the hardened case standard or offered as an option? In relation will the hardening process be standard on the optional bracelet or will this be an upgrade as well? Also, looking at the caseback pics didn't see anything that possibly secures the inner case in place - I remember you mentioning some patent pending mechanism? Just curious how the inner case will be secured? Regards.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

primerak said:


> Clemens - Is the hardened case standard or offered as an option? In relation will the hardening process be standard on the optional bracelet or will this be an upgrade as well? Also, looking at the caseback pics didn't see anything that possibly secures the inner case in place - I remember you mentioning some patent pending mechanism? Just curious how the inner case will be secured? Regards.


As requested: A la carte! 

The hardening process became much more expensive at the end than quoted in the beginning of the project. We decided to leave it up to you, the customer, to opt in for the $50 hardening of the watch case and $20 for the bracelet. Based on our higher than expected own costs we will have to increase the price for the hardening by a good portion after finishing the pre-order.

BTW, the hardening is done by the same company who is also hardening the cases of a well-known German manufacturer (also optional for $260 just the case).


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> View attachment 705205


Beautiful back view, I am REALLY liking that clasp!


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

That is very impressive. Looking forward to trying to get a pre-order in. I am guessing there will be a few based on the interest. The back of the watch looks great as well.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I have seen so many configurations, but to finalize my own one took many weeks. In the beginning the Dress was not my favorite outer case, but with the new lug style it was growing in me. The Classic and Dress would be my choice with the same inner case. Maybe when I have the prototypes in my hand I will change over to the Vintage, because the starburst brushing and polished sides will also look awesome.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Clemens, I know exactly what you mean. There are so many good choices and so many good looking combinations that it has become incredibly tough to make a final choice. In a way, I am glad the preorder is not ready yet because I am still trying to finalize my choice combination.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

looking good Clemens, might have to pick one of these up once I start seeing some "real life" pics


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Outstanding demonstration of the hardening results. Never seen that evidence from any other watch company. Thanks for going beyond the call of duty, Clemens!


----------



## What? (Nov 11, 2010)

I understand that the bracelet is 24mm. Will the end links fit the Kalmar?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

What? said:


> I understand that the bracelet is 24mm. Will the end links fit the Kalmar?


Without looking at the drawings and having the bracelet prototype in my hand I believe it will fit to the Kalmar as well. The color temperature of titanium and SS is slightly different, so you will notice a little difference in color.

Basically the bracelet should fit to all watches with 24mm lugs. In the beginning we will sell the bracelet only with the H2O ORCA watch. It will be not available separately. I believe this bracelet with its highly decorated clasp is one major advantage of H2O ORCA series as such hardened bracelet in this quality is not available in the market.

Maybe we should have a separate pre-order for the bracelet too. ;-)

Have a nice Sunday!


----------



## What? (Nov 11, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> Without looking at the drawings and having the bracelet prototype in my hand I believe it will fit to the Kalmar as well. The color temperature of titanium and SS is slightly different, so you will notice a little difference in color.
> 
> Basically the bracelet should fit to all watches with 24mm lugs. In the beginning we will sell the bracelet only with the H2O ORCA watch. It will be not available separately. I believe this bracelet with its highly decorated clasp is one major advantage of H2O ORCA series as such hardened bracelet in this quality is not available in the market.
> 
> ...


The bracelet for the Kalmar does not match exactly anyway. The Kalmar is grade 5 and the bracelet is not.

I have a perfect solution - keep the hardened stainless bracelet for the Orca, and make one in grade 5 titanium for my Kalmar!

Please?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

What? said:


> The bracelet for the Kalmar does not match exactly anyway. The Kalmar is grade 5 and the bracelet is not.
> 
> I have a perfect solution - keep the hardened stainless bracelet for the Orca, and make one in grade 5 titanium for my Kalmar!
> 
> Please?


Of course our bracelet for the Kalmar has been made from same titanium grade 5 like the watch itself. 

Making the bracelet links out of titanium would be possible, but to manufacture the micro-adjustment clasp from titanium as well would be very expensive. Selling 10 or maybe 20 bracelets will not justify the tooling costs and would result in a very high product price.


----------



## What? (Nov 11, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> Of course our bracelet for the Kalmar has been made from same titanium grade 5 like the watch itself.
> 
> Making the bracelet links out of titanium would be possible, but to manufacture the micro-adjustment clasp from titanium as well would be very expensive. Selling 10 or maybe 20 bracelets will not justify the tooling costs and would result in a very high product price.


I apologize! I did not know that the Kalmar bracelet is grade 5 as well. It seems to pick up scuff marks very easily. Being grade 5, it should be about 50% harder than stainless, so I just assumed it wouldn't scratch much.

But since it is a watch band, it gets rubbed against all sorts of things. So maybe I'll go for the hardened stainless one if the color is ok.

At least make the clasp available right away so I can use it with the titanium band. Then if the color is good I'll keep bothering you until you sell the rest of the band too.


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> I have seen so many configurations, but to finalize my own one took many weeks. In the beginning the Dress was not my favorite outer case, but with the new lug style it was growing in me. The Classic and Dress would be my choice with the same inner case. Maybe when I have the prototypes in my hand I will change over to the Vintage, because the starburst brushing and polished sides will also look awesome.
> 
> View attachment 706227
> 
> View attachment 706228


Clemens 
your configuration is not my prefered, but i have mine ready:-d waiting for the opening of preorder......b-)
i really like the classic case and the vintage i think that i ll take both if is possible
your project are my prefered in the latest years, i love my kalmar and i REALLY love this orca project!
BIG congrats!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I have decided that this will be what I order. Having owned two kalmars I know this will make me happy. awesome clemens.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Good choice Mekenical. I think I have finally settled on my favorite choice. Clemens, I am ready for preorder when you are. b-)


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

DEMO111 said:


> Good choice Mekenical. I think I have finally settled on my favorite choice. Clemens, I am ready for preorder when you are. b-)


very nice choice!i really like it, mine was the same config but whit another case... classic or vintage :-s or boot!
i think that Clemens is VERY busy in this days preparing the on-line preorder.....


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> Good choice Mekenical. I think I have finally settled on my favorite choice. Clemens, I am ready for preorder when you are. b-)


Dave Man, you're right! we're gonna have the same watch, minus the grey dial


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The H2O ORCA product configurator was quite successful with more than 2500 downloads and MANY watch configurations shown here! THANKS to YOU!!!

I have taken some time to create a new H2O ORCA watch configurator with a front view. I hope these two configurators together are allowing you to "easily" assemble your watches for our H2O ORCA pre-order, which will start soon.

Download link for the new H2O ORCA PRODUCT CONFIGURATOR FRONT VIEW









Download link for the new H2O ORCA PRODUCT CONFIGURATOR FRONT VIEW

If you require a short description how to open the file, please visit our homepage: LINK


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

cool!!!!!


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks Clemens! |>


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Awesome Clemens!


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Preorder submitted.


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

*DITTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## gilbertma (May 2, 2012)

I'm in too. Vintage case, cool gray dial, chrome hands, bezel 2 with SS15, bracelet and everything hardened. Pretty decent price for what you get too.


----------



## Mårde (Mar 13, 2012)

Eric L. said:


> Preorder submitted.


Where can you preorder? I tried to check the H2O website, but no luck...

FOUND IT, AND ORDERED IT! (here's a link)

It's going to be like this (with hardened case and DOMED sapphire):


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

Clemens, how long will the preorder go for? 

I still can't decide between the dress, classic or mono cases!!


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

preorder placed! Clemens there is a e-mail confirmation for the configuration? need to double check if is all fine


----------



## chronomeister (Sep 14, 2008)

YEEHAA!!!!!

Today is the day....preorder submitted.

Thanks- Clemens!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Preorder placed. |> |> |> |> |>


----------



## pechelman (Feb 8, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Of course there will be a special for returning H2O Kalmar customers.


could you fill us in on what you had in mind? is it an extra strap or an extra discount or something else fun?
is there an invitation code or something?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

RookiePhil said:


> Clemens, how long will the preorder go for?
> 
> I still can't decide between the dress, classic or mono cases!!


The pre-order will stop as soon as we have reached 75% of the total production QTY. I think it will last some more days! 



Alessio Scala said:


> preorder placed! Clemens there is a e-mail confirmation for the configuration? need to double check if is all fine


Thank you for your pre-order, Alessio!  I will send the pre-order invoices as soon as possible. Currently I´m very busy with answering emails in relation with the pre-order and configuration, but in just a few days you should receive it. 



chronomeister said:


> YEEHAA!!!!!
> 
> Today is the day....preorder submitted.
> 
> Thanks- Clemens!


I have to thank you! 



DEMO111 said:


> Preorder placed. |> |> |> |> |>


Once,again: Thank you, Dave!



pechelman said:


> could you fill us in on what you had in mind? is it an extra strap or an extra discount or something else fun?
> is there an invitation code or something?


Inside our newsletter from today we have informed the special invitation code for returning customers. Every H2O customer, who participated the H2O Kalmar pre-order or purchased through our online shop during the last months will receive one HORWEEN leather strap incl. SS buckle free of charge of our choice. This is maybe one of the best horse leather available for a strap and made in the US. The retail value of the strap is at least $100.


----------



## rlewisk (Jul 3, 2007)

Me too!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

PRE ORDER PLACED !! I hope to get an email confirmation as well to double check my specs were entered correctly....I was soooo excited and wanted to make sure i got in ASAP....lol

Here is what I ordered....

Dive Case
bezel 1 stainless inlay 15sec
highly domed sapphire glass, dial 1 cool grey, handset 1 blk/orange, 


Dress Case
bezel 2 sapphire inlay 60sec
add'l inner case w flat glass, dial 2 black, handset 1 chromed

all with the hardened option added to the case/bezel/bracelet

I CANNOT WAIT !!!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

You've probably seen my pre-order in there somewhere too Clemens


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> You've probably seen my pre-order in there somewhere too Clemens


WOOWWWWOOOOWWW! That is so absolutely amazing to see you and many more coming back from first H2O KALMAR pre-order! I´m really blown away about the absolutely positive resonance which I didn´t expect to that degree.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

oops, nevermind


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm in!!!
Pre-ordered last night, Vintage case, SA dome, SA Bezel. 
Can't wait to see the first prototypes!!


----------



## What? (Nov 11, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> WOOWWWWOOOOWWW! That is so absolutely amazing to see you and many more coming back from first H2O KALMAR pre-order! I´m really blown away about the absolutely positive resonance which I didn´t expect to that degree.


It really isn't surprising. The Kalmar offers a combination of quality (beautiful machining, massive tested depth rating, high-grade materials), innovation (market-leading depth rating, use of exotic materials), customization, and don't forget customer service, that is really hard to match.

I personally don't want to buy another watch right now, but that darn Mono just keeps growing on me.

I am curious about how the hardened stainless looks compared to the non-hardened version. Is it less shiny? Or does it look similar? Is it polished? Do you have pictures of samples of the finished metal?


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> WOOWWWWOOOOWWW! That is so absolutely amazing to see you and many more coming back from first H2O KALMAR pre-order! I´m really blown away about the absolutely positive resonance which I didn´t expect to that degree.


 Come on Clemens, you had to have known that we would have be back. I'm really looking forward to seeing these come to life. I'm almost certain that once you have the prototypes in hand, my mind will change a few more times. Did I mention my birthday is in September? It's going to a fun ride.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

What? said:


> I am curious about how the hardened stainless looks compared to the non-hardened version. Is it less shiny? Or does it look similar? Is it polished...


I would guess (and I HOPE) it doesn't look much different, if even at all. I hope not.


----------



## scoob (Sep 30, 2011)

Just placed my pre-order.









Clemens,

Let me know when you want me to send you my VAT form from Stuttgart.

The wait is going to be painful.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I have just received back a 2000M case which we all know from many brands and the brushed case looks exactly the same as before. No change in color or structure at all! 

I have now the only worldwide available hardened 2000M diver case in my hand, which I could not even wear.  BTW, the Kalmar dial will fit into this 2000M case after slightly sanding it.


----------



## scoob (Sep 30, 2011)

Pics please.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Did I really forget to officially announce the opening of the H2O ORCA pre-order?


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> Did I really forget to officially announce the opening of the H2O ORCA pre-order?


You certainly did not! But, the configurator is a royal pain in the butt. Atleast was for me.
I put in the preorders but did it the old fashioned way! Hope it works and hope you got those.


----------



## scoob (Sep 30, 2011)

Install GIMP, download psd file, and open with gimp.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

rajenmaniar said:


> You certainly did not! But, the configurator is a royal pain in the butt. Atleast was for me.
> I put in the preorders but did it the old fashioned way! Hope it works and hope you got those.


Rajen, thank you for placing the order for two ORCAS! 

Even I don´t know we will have a pre-order once again, I promise you a web configurator for your browser within this year. 

Enjoy your wait!


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> WOOWWWWOOOOWWW! That is so absolutely amazing to see you and many more coming back from first H2O KALMAR pre-order! I´m really blown away about the absolutely positive resonance which I didn´t expect to that degree.


You shouldn't be surprised when you put out an excellent product and continue to provide excellent communication and customer service! Honestly a lot of companies can learn *a lot* by how H2O conducts business. Well, that is just what I think.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

It is Time !! With the sapphire inlay and hardened case, this may be IT.
Preorder placed !!!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Clemens - Will the hardening of case include the SS bezel? Also, will the hardening of bracelet include the clasp? Thanks.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I'd be all over this if I could.


----------



## What? (Nov 11, 2010)

primerak said:


> Clemens - Will the hardening of case include the SS bezel? Also, will the hardening of bracelet include the clasp? Thanks.


Yes. Everything is hardened.


----------



## totorol (Jan 22, 2012)

Pre-order placed!!
Now the waiting game!
Well, good stuff always takes time!

Tony


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Anyone got pics of the grey dial in the flesh possibly on the Kalmar?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Found some cool grey dials in the Kalmar picture thread

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/h2o-kalmar-picture-thread-581646-18.html


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

A little late:


----------



## Mark McK (Aug 18, 2007)

Preorder completed! As a returning customer gotta say H2O is on the right path with design and quality.


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Clemens one info,the Dial 1 black have the chromed markers to match the handsets 1 chromed ?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Alessio, the dial markers on dial 1 are with chromed borders and match the chromed handset.


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> Alessio, the dial markers on dial 1 are with chromed borders and match the chromed handset.


Perfect Clemens!thanks for the fast reply!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Today I would like to show you our standard strap for the H2O ORCA series:


Made from *German calf leather* / handpicked by myself in Hamburg, Germany  / 10 calf skins were required for the ORCA straps 
Black leather 
Black stitching / double line + cross stitching / *handstitched* 
5mm height 
24mm width 
135/80mm length


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thats a very nice strap. Wonderful craftmanship.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

That is looking really nice! Can't wait to strap that on my Vintage Orca!


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

looks VERY nice!


----------



## yjfang (Jan 21, 2009)

Could one of your guys help me out? I've tried to download GIMP and / or Paint to use the configurator and all that I could achieve was downloaded a bunch of random software and confusion. Could you kindly generate a front face picture for me using the following specs: Thank you in advance!

1. DRESS case
2. Bezel 2
3. Stainless Steel inlay (60 secs)
4. Dial 1 Cool Grey
5. Handset 2 Chromed

There is this particular configuration on the H2O Website but it is a sideview and I would like a front face view.

Thanks!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

AND HERE THEY ARE TOGETHER:


----------



## yjfang (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you Clemens!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

yjfang said:


> Thank you Clemens!


Now THAT'S customer service!!


----------



## yjfang (Jan 21, 2009)

Agreed. The above grey dial /bezel Dress configuration is what I pre-ordered.



sheriffd2 said:


> Now THAT'S customer service!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Today we have received the mock-up sample of our new H2O ORCA buckle.

This buckle will be HEAVY!!!! The H2O KALMAR buckle was already not for school-boys, but this one is just another story. It´s not as wide as the Kalmar buckle, surrounds the strap nicely, wears like a small buckle, but it´s a beast. Just as I like it!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

That looks really good Clemens. 
Can't wait to see finished product with the H2O logo!
It's not as wide but it looks thick. 
Nice to see yet another original looking buckle!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Clemens, that is a very cool looking SLA model for the prototype buckle. I like the design of the opened areas on the sides.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

The more I see the dress case, the more I'm starting to love it.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

MrMayface said:


> The more I see the dress case, the more I'm starting to love it.


Of course, Javon, this was not my plan!  And don´t even think about it!


----------



## Mårde (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm so glad I went for dress case! 

Clemens, do you have any renderings or models of the domed front glass viewed directly from the side? It would be nice to see the shape of the dome. I chose the flat one, but maybe I'll get a domed version later on...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Here comes the H2O ORCA DRESS side view:


----------



## Mårde (Mar 13, 2012)

OK, now I've changed my mind and swapped from flat to DOMED! Thank you so much Clemens for quick reply to my requests, your customer service is out of scales.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Clemens - any chance of releasing the configator in this side view? Would love to see the domed glass/dive case/SSbezel 1 from this perspective...hmm?



H2O Watch said:


> Here comes the H2O ORCA DRESS side view:
> 
> View attachment 716407


----------



## yjfang (Jan 21, 2009)

Wow...these new renderings really show off the Dress model! When the H20 Orca project was first announced, I was leaning heavily towards the Mono case. It is so modern, sleek, and unique. Recently, I've been switched over to the Dress case, perhaps influenced by these images. I will probably order a Mono case down the road but I decided to start with the Dress case first (beauty of the Orca system).


----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

Okay, so I had finally taken the plunge and some good karma, filled up the pre-order and submitted. Do I wait for an reply email for deposit now? Sorry didn't ordered the first time around with the Kalmar, so consider me as a newbie. Any info would be appreciated. Thx.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you ALL for placing your pre-orders for our new H2O ORCA watch system! 

We have received A LOT of pre-orders and will start preparing the invoices and confirmation email at the end of this week. 

Today I will start the rendering for the Side View of the cases with a more dramatic lightning.  As there are less details in the side view the rendering will be much faster compared to the first 2 Photoshop files.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Clemens, thanks for the side view rendering, I think this is exactly what a bunch of us were looking for. Now we get to see the beautiful curvature of the domed crystal. I'm glad I ordered the domed. |> |>



H2O Watch said:


> View attachment 716407


Excellent CAD renderings BTW.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for the compliments, Dave.

I have made shortly the H2O ORCA side configurator as per your requests. Fortunately there were much less option required to render. 

Download the new PSD file by pressing the image below. Attention: It´s a 10MB file!


----------



## abmw (Apr 7, 2008)

Anyone know what the price was for the extra inner module? Couldnt see the price on the pull down menu.


----------



## jxlxr (Nov 30, 2007)

abmw said:


> Anyone know what the price was for the extra inner module? Couldnt see the price on the pull down menu.


$650 with flat crystal/ $680 with domed


----------



## abmw (Apr 7, 2008)

jxlxr said:


> $650 with flat crystal/ $680 with domed


Thanks for the info!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The last H2O ORCA product configurator with the side view contained an error: The most chosen H2O ORCA DRESS case was missing. Maybe because it´s close to be sold out? 

In the meantime I have updated the H2O ORCA product configurator with the side view. Please download again if you want to visualize the DRESS case as well.


----------



## vadimp (May 24, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> That´s true, Dave. Just about 50% of the customer of the H2O Kalmar purchased the bracelet and we don´t want anyone to pay for something he doesn´t wear. I personally never wear bracelet in cold Germany, but this, of course, depends on personal preference.
> 
> I have realized that we have never shown the case back of the H2O ORCA series. This time there will be no optional display case back, because:
> *
> ...


Maybe there is an option to order the solid back case ?
I preffer the solid engraved backcase rather than display one...
I'm also conserned about the antimagnetic protection with the sapphire backcase.
Since it's a serios tool watch for divers it should answer the magnetc protection standards...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry, but there is no option for a closed case back. Of course we are building our watches to comply with the ISO 6425 / DIN 8309.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

vadimp said:


> Maybe there is an option to order the solid back case ?
> I preffer the solid engraved backcase rather than display one...
> I'm also conserned about the antimagnetic protection with the sapphire backcase.
> Since it's a serios tool watch for divers it should answer the magnetc protection standards...


no anti-magnetic or shock protection with a standard grade mov't is the only thing preventing me from buying brand new...the design(s) are quite lovely though, and there's no doubt customer service is top notch but I'll probably wait for pre-owned and let someone else take the hit


----------



## whiskeypete (Apr 17, 2011)

I'd love to jump in on pre-ordering but the size still puts me off. 54.5mm is way longer than my wrist can accept without looking awkward. I suppose there's no one with a Kalmar and 6.5" wrists to show me some pics, is there?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

whiskeypete said:


> I'd love to jump in on pre-ordering but the size still puts me off. 54.5mm is way longer than my wrist can accept without looking awkward. I suppose there's no one with a Kalmar and 6.5" wrists to show me some pics, is there?


The H2O Kalmar has a length of 59mm and wears perfect for me due to it´s low positioned lug screws on my 6.7" wrist. Here are some photos. The H2O ORCA DIVE is 5mm shorter with 54mm.


----------



## What? (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey, Clemens! I thought you were trying to sell the Orca! That last picture with the hand in the pocket is probably the best picture of the Kalmar I have ever seen. Stunning photography and sense of style.


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

Clemens that looks awesome!!! I may have to change my preorder! Because the Dive sits lower, it will hug the wrist more.

One question: I notice in these Kalmar photos that the grey dial has the black date wheel with white text. Will this be the same with the Orca grey dial, or does the Orca grey dial have a grey date wheel with white writing?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

What? said:


> Hey, Clemens! I thought you were trying to sell the Orca! That last picture with the hand in the pocket is probably the best picture of the Kalmar I have ever seen. Stunning photography and sense of style.


Thanks for the compliment. My wife shot this photo a year ago and it was shown somewhere here in the Kalmar threads. The H2O KALMAR is still my favorite as the lugs are very comfortable to wear, but as some pointed out the overall length and height is made for big wrists. The H2O ORCA DIVE will improve in any direction the concept of the H2K KALMAR. The height was reduced to only 13.50mm (Kalmar 17.60mm) and the length to 54.50mm (Kalmar 59mm), but kept the low lugs.



RookiePhil said:


> Clemens that looks awesome!!! I may have to change my preorder! Because the Dive sits lower, it will hug the wrist more.
> 
> One question: I notice in these Kalmar photos that the grey dial has the black date wheel with white text. Will this be the same with the Orca grey dial, or does the Orca grey dial have a grey date wheel with white writing?


The price to print our individual date wheel with the same grey background color is very expensive due to MOQ and price for each wheel. That´s nothing someone has laying around. In the beginning I didn´t plan to make such date wheel, but "unfortunately" the first rendering showed the grey date wheel and the resonance from you was too positive. I think there is no way back. 

So to answer your question: Yes, we make it.

Date wheel backround: Grey 
Date number: White









This combination will be possible to read and fits nicely to the remaining dial (white SL BG W9).


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, Clemens, that is fantastic service listening to people's response like that about the grey date wheel. Very cool of you! I love the look and have just emailed/pm'd you about changing my pre-order from Dress to Dive and from a black dial to the cool grey dial. So excited about this watch! Actually, I should say "watches" since I ordered a mono case too!!! Christmas will come in September this year!


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Preorder payment sent! This is going to be a good one, folks.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Sent mine last night as well! Can't wait


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

Eric L. said:


> Preorder payment sent! This is going to be a good one, folks.


Hi Eric, did you get an email on how to pay and to confirm your order?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Felomena, I´m sending out the pre-order invoices now and yours will be ready to send today or tomorrow. The invoice contains your detailed configuration and also the payment information.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

You should of got an attached pdf with paypal account name and bank wire instructions. I also received a direct paypal invoice separately.



RookiePhil said:


> Hi Eric, did you get an email on how to pay and to confirm your order?


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> Hi Felomena, I´m sending out the pre-order invoices now and yours will be ready to send today or tomorrow. The invoice contains your detailed configuration and also the payment information.


Thanks Clemens!! I was afraid that the email had somehow turned up in my spam box and that I had accidentally deleted it.  Much relieved.


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

primerak said:


> You should of got an attached pdf with paypal account name and bank wire instructions. I also received a direct paypal invoice separately.


Thanks primerak, Clemens should be sending mine out soon! yay!


----------



## yjfang (Jan 21, 2009)

I am in. Dress grey dial. #38.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Pre-order deposit paid. b-)


----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

Got mine taken care of this morning. Now we all sit and drool on the pix, and WAIT it out~.....lol....Is it September yet?


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

xo96 said:


> Got mine taken care of this morning. Now we all sit and drool on the pix, and WAIT it out~.....lol....Is it September yet?


Tell me about it! I've made my configuration my desktop picture.  It's Dive, Sapphire 60 secs bezel 1, cool grey dial and black/orange hands and domed...and everything hardened!!! Woohoo!!!

Oh and I got a mono case too. Can't wait to see that on my wrist. It reminds me of the Delorean (car from "Back to the Future") which I love!!! Speaking of which, I wish I could jump to the future now to pick up my new H2O Orcas!!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*UPDATE 31.05.2012: *

Please let me inform you some updates of the last days. 
*
Watch Prototype Arrival: *
We are expecting our prototypes to arrive end of June. As we are receiving 10 prototypes in total I´m sure you will see some previews of the watches in July. After arrivial of the watches we will make of course the first photos shooting of the prototypes, but short after that we will send the watches to the company who is hardening our cases. This process will take a pretty long time (approx. 2 weeks)! I don´t know if I could survive without them for such long time. 
*
Bracelet Prototype Arrival:*
We hope to receive the bracelet prototypes also at the end June. As well the bracelet prototypes will be hardened.

*Bracelet length:*
Our bracelet will be VERY LONG! With 210mm length incl. clasp I believe it is the longest bracelet in the market. Add the length of the watch (approx. 54mm) and even your 10.4" wrist could wear our new watches!!!! So lots of spare links to adjust to EVERY wrist.

*WR Testing:*
As we were the first micro brand officially certifying the WR of our watches we will continue with this open communication. We will test the WR of the watches up to their maximum or stop latest at 3000M.  This should be enough for everyone. 

*Watch Box:*
Up today I was planning to use our standard H2O KALMAR watch box with 4 compartments. We are checking right now a hard-shell case alternative similar to the PELI case 1150. Our hard-shell case prototype is in the air right now and we will receive it next week. The decission will be made in next week.

*CNC Machine:* 
Our first CNC machine will arrive next week. I´m really looking forward to that as this is our first step into own manufacturing of our watches. But we are German: One step after the other!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds great Clemens! Thanks for the update.
Can't wait to see the prototypes...
Congrats on the CNC, would be great if you could do a little video of it making the cases!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Clemens - Thanks for the update. Love the functional Pelican type cases.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Pelican style case! Oh yeah! This sounds promising.


----------



## Creola281 (Jun 1, 2012)

Really awesome looking watch, excited to see this one in the flesh when ready. It seems so much more balanced then the original H2O. Good luck with the further development, keep us informed!


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

the pelican case would be cool !
pre-order deposit just payed Clemens thanks!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

deposit completed, now the hard part, waiting for the arrival!


----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Clemens!!

For some reason, I cannot get the configuration file to load!

By any chance, do you have any examples of the following:

Dress Case
Grey Dial
15 Min Sapphire Bezel 1
Black/Orange hands

I can't get the tool to work and have not seen this combination yet!


----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

maa101770 said:


> Hi Clemens!!
> 
> For some reason, I cannot get the configuration file to load!
> 
> ...


In addition do you have an example in the same configuration with a 60 Minute Sapphire Bezel 1?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Here are the requested combinations:


----------



## maa101770 (Jun 8, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Here are the requested combinations:
> 
> View attachment 725376
> 
> ...


That's the one. I ordered!! Thanks!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

* H2O ORCA WATCH BOX*

We have finalized the H2O ORCA watch box design. We will go for a hard-shell Peli style case watch box with lots of space for your H2O ORCA watch + 2 additional cases + metal bracelet + leather straps + screw driver + warranty card. Of course there will be a rubber plate on top of the case with logo and company name.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Very nice and toolish just perfect for the Orca series.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Clemens, nice case and foam insert. |> |>


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

This looks perfect. Glad you're adding something like this.


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

that is the PERFECT case Clemens! i usually store my watches in various peli case!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

great work clemens.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Great to hear that our new watch box receives your acceptance. ;-)

The inside foam shape for the screwdriver right to the watch will change slightly to take up two new screw driver. We are currently in negotiation with a German screw driver manufacturer to get a special version of the Hex screw driver. This should be finalized within next week.

In the meantime my CAD workstation finished after two days the rendering for a new animation of the H2O ORCA DRESS. If I remember correctly we did not show the new case in a 360° turntable animation.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

So now the screw drivers will be made from Damascus steel? :-d 

I really wish you would stop with dress case. It looks more appealing each time I see it. o|


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Clemems - Your attention to detail and exceptional customer service will I'm sure reflect in an outstanding product. Well done.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@ Javon: I´m very sorry, but the second H2O ORCA DRESS HD video has just been finished after 96 hours of rendering on a 8-core CAD-workstation. I have chosen a more "dramatic" lightning to show better the new bezel 2. 






Have a nice weekend.
Clemens


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Torture is the first word that comes to mind. That looks exceptionally good.


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> Of course, Javon, this was not my plan!  And don´t even think about it!
> 
> View attachment 716371
> 
> ...


Clemens, that middle pic is showing a gray bezel with sapphire!!!! Is that an option!!!??? If yes, I'm going to pre-order today.... I didn't see it on the configurator but it would be so sweet to have a gray sapphire bezel with gray dial... please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

marked said:


> Clemens, that middle pic is showing a gray bezel with sapphire!!!! Is that an option!!!??? If yes, I'm going to pre-order today.... I didn't see it on the configurator but it would be so sweet to have a gray sapphire bezel with gray dial... please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


Hmmm, since Clemens hasn't actually announced a grey option, I'm guessing that's just an anomaly of the render/lighting. I do agree, though, a grey-under-sapphire insert would be super sexy!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

marked said:


> Clemens, that middle pic is showing a gray bezel with sapphire!!!! Is that an option!!!??? If yes, I'm going to pre-order today.... I didn't see it on the configurator but it would be so sweet to have a gray sapphire bezel with gray dial... please let me know.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Mark, (un)fortunately this is just a light reflection which let´s the black sapphire inlay turn into grey color. There might be a light source in the opposite which is been reflected by the sapphire inlay and this is influencing the inlay color. So the explanation from Dave is just right.

Bye
Clemens


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Clemens one question,the 3 black dials have a matte or glossy finish?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Alessio Scala said:


> Hi Clemens one question,the 3 black dials have a matte or glossy finish?


Hi Alessio, the three black dials are having matt black background.

Bye
Clemens


----------



## Mårde (Mar 13, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> *UPDATE 31.05.2012: *
> 
> Please let me inform you some updates of the last days.
> *
> ...


Hi Clemens! Is there any news about the prototypes yet? I'm anxiously waiting to see some real life shots of my pre-ordered Orca dress...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Mårde said:


> Hi Clemens! Is there any news about the prototypes yet? I'm anxiously waiting to see some real life shots of my pre-ordered Orca dress...


Please let me give you a short news update:

1. watch prototypes: *I have images of the finished prototype watches already in my email (the sapphire inlay is REALLY nice  ). The prototypes will be send next Monday and should arrive in that week.*
2. bracelet/buckle prototypes: The bracelet and buckles should arrive soon as well. As they are made by different suppliers they are send separately from the watch heads, but this sometimes stressing process allows us to use for every single item the best supplier available. 
3. watch box: We have changes the inside foam design slightly and prototypes should arrive as well next week. We get two prototypes with stiff and softer foam and will choose the better one depending on the prototype touching experience.
4. Screw driver: There will be two Hex watch maker screw driver included into the package. These screw driver are Made in Germany by the best company for such items. They are custom made for us as they are not included in the regular production program of the manufacturer. There will be a white H2O wave + H2O printed onto the screw driver. Even though it seems like to be a simple task of just placing an order, it´s quite much more difficult as you would believe. These Hex screw driver are made only on custom order and the Hex screw driver cone needs to be in very small tolerances between 1.47-1.49mm. I have too many screw driver here not meeting this criteria. 
5. Leather straps: They are in the stitching process already. As I have bought over a dozen calf leather skins by myself in Germany I´m very keen to put them onto my wrist.  I personally wear more or less only leather straps and therefore my eyes are always focussed on perfect craftmanship and leather quality. Together with our new H2O ORCA CNC buckle you may not find any better.

I would love to buy everything out of one or two hands, but this is impossible if you want the best for every single item. (Un-)fortunately I´m not the person buying this stuff from watch catalogs. ;-)

The watch will be checked in detail and send to the hardening company asap. When the watches are hardened (takes about two weeks) they will be send out to the reviewer and maybe to *2-3 members from the WUS* to get first impression from you, the public. 

So I´m sure next week you will see the first table shots of the watch.

*NEW: Update on the bracelet / buckle* /27.06.2012
Just now I got the information about the bracelet and buckle, which will be shipped as well in next week. Can´t wait to get this monster bracelet into my hands.  Did I mention that this bracelet will be longer than usual with 210mm/8.26 inch. With the watch case inbetween this results in approx. 264mm or 10.4 inch length. This should be enough to fit everybody.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Pick me! Pick me Clemens!! 
I don't have Demo skills behind the camera but I'll do my best


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Clemens,

By the sounds of things you definitely have your stuff in order. This is the most $$ I have ever spent on a (2) watch purchases and feel very confident that your product and accessories will exceed my expectations! I recently added a DLC Kalmar purchased from a fellow WUS member and was blown away at the coolness of it and all of the fun accessories I have to swap between my brushed ti and the DLC.

September cannot get here any sooner....lol...keep the updates coming 

Danny


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We have got many request for a compilation of the H2O ORCA renderings and therefore I have created a "short" 32 page book for you with an overview about some of the possible configurations. I think this might be the last rendering material required and the next version will be updated with real-life shots. 

H2O ORCA CATALOG / 06.2012


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

^^^^ Great stuff Clemens! A lot of work went into all of those renderings in the new catalog.


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi Clemens

This project has my attention, I'm very interested! I have just a few questions, please and thanks.:

1) Will the domed crystal distort the dial when viewed at an angle?
2) Are the markers on the sapphire bezel lumed?
3) Any chance of a chrome/orange hand set? ie substituting the black hour and second hands for the chrome.

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> ^^^^ Great stuff Clemens! A lot of work went into all of those renderings in the new catalog.


That´s true, Dave. Every image took between 1-3 hours on 8-core XEON workstation. The positive thing was it was always quite warm in my office when I came in the morning. 



mtbluger said:


> Hi Clemens
> 
> This project has my attention, I'm very interested! I have just a few questions, please and thanks.:
> 
> ...


Hi Sean,
I have just answered your PM but would like to do so for the public as well. 

1) Will the domed crystal distort the dial when viewed at an angle?
Answer 1: We are using a double domed sapphire front glass with double AR coating. This should reduce the possible distortions to a minimum. Where this minimum is could be answered exactly when we are holding the prototype in our hands. The domed front glass is in the middle 2mm higher compared to its border.

2) Are the markers on the sapphire bezel lumed?
Answer 2: The marker on the sapphire inlay are lumed with SL BGW9 - same SL as we use for marker on the dial

3) Any chance of a chrome/orange hand set? ie substituting the black hour and second hands for the chrome.
Answer 3: We are offering for the ORCA series 3 different handsets from the start. The choice for each single hand is a feature which we will leave exclusively for the H2O KALMAR model, which will stay our leading product.

Hope this answered your questions. Greetings to the world! 

Clemens


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Today a VERY, VERY, VERY special pachage arrived at my office:

*HANDMADE STAINLESS DAMASCUS STEEL in TURKEY PATTERN! *

This material is really nice, very exotic and quite expensive! The Turkey pattern are possibly the most complicated pattern available. The block has a weight of 1.5 KG and 4x H2O ORCA watches will be made from this gem. There are just a handfull of knife maker in the world able to manufacture this material and maybe two or three of them are able to manufacture a block in this huge size!

Today the damascus steel was immediately etched to bring out the pattern for a first proof and the photo. I´m very satisfied. We have purchased about 15KG with this or similar pattern and we are proud to say that there is no other watch company who ever used *handmade *stainless damascus steel. This is the first time this material is used in the watch industry. Other watches before were made from DAMASTEEL (manufactured by hot isostatic pressing and is of course not handmade steel) or normal damascus steel.

The material composition is exclusively developed for H2O to ensure high corrosion resistance and high contrast between the stainless steel grades. We will not disclose the composition of the stainless damascus steel as it took more than 6 monthes to develop the best steel combination with many expensive trial productions.

But what does it mean "expensive"? That´s relative of course. Please let me give you a relation with the 1KG pricing of the following raw materials:

*1KG* stainless damascus steel with Turkey pattern = *100 KG TUNGUM*
*1KG* stainless damascus steel with Turkey pattern = *400 KG BRONZE CuSn8*
*1KG* stainless damascus steel with Turkey pattern = *600 KG 316L*

The H2O ORCA made from this material will be availabe in November 2012!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Today a VERY, VERY, VERY special pachage arrived at my office:
> 
> *HANDMADE STAINLESS DAMASCUS STEEL in TURKEY PATTERN! *
> 
> ...


Absolutely *awesome* Clemens. I'm going to be broke, no question


----------



## vadimp (May 24, 2012)

Hello !

Is there an option to order the "Mono" case in bronze ?
With brown leather strap it will look magnificent...

Thanks !
Vadim.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Currently there is no such option. We are not focussing on bronze, but TUNGUM. But who knows the future will bring.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Looking forward to the prototype pictures, Clemens. The scratch test in the other post was also very impressive (so glad I ordered the hardened case and bracelet).


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Looking foward for the real deal too.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Update: 03.07.2012:

We have the H2O ORCA watch prototypes in house! WOOWWW! 

I love all of my new babies and especially the VINTAGE looks more outstanding than all others. You will see soon why.  Spy shots will be release soon and published asap on Oceanictime. The renderings I have made were quite realistic I have to say in back view, but of course they are not showing the brushing or polishing of parts. Photos will overcome this limitation soon. And expect MANY of the them.  To allow a better overview I will open soon a new thread for the first prototype images.

I´m right now assembling the inner cases, but also have to make other urgent work too.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking forward to the live shots!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> Update: 03.07.2012:
> 
> We have the H2O ORCA watch prototypes in house! WOOWWW!
> 
> ...


Clemens, I can't wait to see the prototype photos.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm excited Clemens! Especially since I got the Vintage case.
Can't wait for those spy shots!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Tomorrow is *THE *day! 

The first real life images of the H2O ORCA DIVE and H2O ORCA DRESS are likely to show up TOMORROW on OCEANICTIME. The remaining models H2O ORCA CLASSIC, H2O ORCA VINTAGE and H2O ORCA MONO will be published in the beginning of the next week at same place.

Let me intrigue you a little bit:


----------



## Mårde (Mar 13, 2012)

Whoa! The dress case sure looks good. That bezel type looks much better in real life than in renderings. Maybe I need to get it later on...


----------



## bryann (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi,

Wow sharp looking lines and beautifull bezelgrip i can't wait how the diver and the vintage will look like.
i think they will look sharp!!!!!!!

bryan


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Holy Cow! That looks incredible! 
Love the details, that twister/tornado bezel look fantastic!
Man I don't know if can wait till tomorrow, let alone next week.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow! Wow! Wow! 

Intrigued indeed!!! Woohoo! 

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS!!!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

I can't stop staring at that pic. Mesmerizing


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

The first words that came off my lips when I saw this pic were, "Woo S#it!"

That bezel is the business. You sir are putting in work. Great work.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Let me add information regarding the weight of the watches:

We calculated with our CAD system 2-3 months ago the weight to be at 123 gramms and to my astonishment this calculation was correct to 100%. 

H2O ORCA WEIGHT: 123 gr.
H2O ORCA + H2O Rubber strap: 150 gr.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Over the last days we had to fix one unexpected problem, which will happen to micro brands now and in future: Shortage of ETA movements! We will see smaller companies not being able to deliver their watches at all or in time due to shortage of the ETA 2824. Thank you, ETA!

Even we reserved months ago several hundred movements, got two reservation confirmations, we got a short notice that the SWISS ETA 2824-2 is not available at all.

As H2O is focussing on best quality and reliability the only way acceptable for us is the original SWISS ETA 2824-2. It´s the best workhorse around, very precise (my engineer adjusted his Kalmar to +1 sec. in more than 20 days) and it could be serviced everywhere in the world. We don´t think there is a better movement available in this price range, even the purchase price is raising by a huge percentage from first price indication. If you could get it at all.

To make the story short: *We have ensured supply of the ETA 2824-2 movements from a reliable source in Europe and will receive our movements shortly in our office.* 
This is a huge investment and very important step into a secure and stable future development of H2O, because it makes us independent from any OEM manufacturer or market influences. As unimportant this info seems, as important it is for us. I would rate this as maybe the most important news from H2O for the last 12 months. Besides the nice H2O ORCA prototypes of course.


----------



## bryann (Jul 4, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Over the last days we had to fix one unexpected problem, which will happen to micro brands now and in future: Shortage of ETA movements! We will see smaller companies not being able to deliver their watches at all or in time due to shortage of the ETA 2824. Thank you, ETA!
> 
> Even we reserved months ago several hundred movements, got two reservation confirmations, we got a short notice that the SWISS ETA 2824-2 is not available at all.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have to say that this is some good news and i am glad you find a reliable source so you dont have to depend on other manufacturers in the future.
So congrats from my side on doing such a good job:-!

Bryan


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Short update on the bracelet, buckle, leather straps and watch box.

BRACELET & BUCKLE:
The bracelet and buckle will arrive beginning of the next week in our office. I have received already images from the buckle and this one looks SICK!  Of course images together with the watches images will be made continuously, but keep in mind that we have just a limited number of inner cases and just a few possible dial/handset combinations could be shown.

LEATHER STRAPS:
Our straps (we have made 6 additional different straps designs besides the "standard" H2O ORCA strap) from my handpicked German calf leather are ready to ship and will arrive in the next two weeks.

WATCH BOX:
The H2O ORCA watch boxes are ready to ship to us. Please see below the idea how the compartments could be filled.  When no additional outer or inner cases are purchased the compartments on top and below the watch are filled with removeable foam insert.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Clemens - Thanks for the detailed update everything looks great and very glad that things are still on schedule considering the ETA issue.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Clemens, you're hot like fish grease. The watch box looks top notch. I'm really loving that silver hand set. The bezel insert also looks great.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Let me add a short news update:

1. Leather straps: 
1000x of our new H2O ORCA leather straps arrived well in our office. We created different designs or used several different leathers (nubuck / oil leather / dark grey vintage leather / light brown leather) for our new collection. I´m a strap lover, wear my watches mainly on leather and I have to say with some pride that these straps are the best ones I have ever had in my hands.  Very soft, quite thick, pleasing leather surface. Compared to my straps from professional strap maker for 100-150 Euro I believe the new H2O ORCA straps are at least on same if not higher quality level. Of course the H2O straps have to fit to any taste, all our watches and therefore our design must be more straight and made from standard black leather color.

2. Bracelet + buckle:
There was a delay in the prototype manufacturing of the new bracelet and buckles. Especially the very complicated H2O ORCA buckle gave my manufacturer a hard time. I hope both will arrive tomorrow and photos will be released asap.

3. WR
The WR of the H2O ORCA was certified today in Germany with one of our prototype watches. Information about the result will be released soon. Maybe you will see a kind of world record, but at least something very close.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Glad to hear that you're happy with the straps. I can't wait to see them.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Very exciting news Clemens. 
Good to hear that everything is coming together.
The Orca box with all the goodies looks great! 
I'll PM you soon with my order for the second case!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

When the Fedex man ring it´s always a good sign: We received 5 cartons with ETA 2824-2 movement. Well enough for the ORCA start!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> When the Fedex man ring it´s always a good sign: We received 5 cartons with ETA 2824-2 movement. Well enough for the ORCA start!


*WooHoo!!!!! *


----------



## Dive watch lover (May 7, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> When the Fedex man ring it´s always a good sign: We received 5 cartons with ETA 2824-2 movement. Well enough for the ORCA start!


I wasn't sure from your comment that you found a "new source for the ETA" if it is ETA or another company making ETA (high quality) clones, like Sellita? It's not a bad thing, just wasn't sure.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Great news Clemems very glad you are resourceful enough to be able to secure the ETA 2824-2's.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Awesome as usual!

Really really looking forward to seeing other leather strap offerings Clemens. The dark grey vintage sounds super nice and something I will want for sure.....and also if you have the brown vintage offering as well! I love the h20 leather straps! My bigest request is a highly distressed vintage white leather with light grey or sliver stitching.....how sexy would that be!

The pics of the movements....talk about a field of dreams right there!!! I think I see my 2 movements in row 3, don't you 

The case looks awesome too. looks well organized with lots of room for many straps.

Keep the updates coming, you're doing a fab job and keeping us drooling for more and more!

Next up is BGW9 lumed t-shirts! |>

Danny


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

H2O will only use ORIGINAL SWISS ETA 2824-2 movements in their watches. To ensure steady supply we are purchasing our movements directly from Switzerland. We have advertised this in the H2O ORCA pre-order and we are standing up to our word. I believe this is one of the important features of the H2O ORCA system as there is, in terms of quality, no substitute for the ETA 2824 movement. The price for the ETA movements has increased by more than 50% within the last 12 months. 

There is a severe shortage on movements in the market and it will get even more difficult to source these ETA movements in future. ETA is reducing the amount of movements/movement parts sold to outside of the ETA group to about 50% of their sales volume from 2011.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Wonderful news!! 


H2O Watch said:


> H2O will only use ORIGINAL SWISS ETA 2824-2 movements in their watches. To ensure steady supply we are purchasing our movements directly from Switzerland. We have advertised this in the H2O ORCA pre-order and we are standing up to our word. I believe this is one of the important features of the H2O ORCA system as there is, in terms of quality, no substitute for the ETA 2824 movement. The price for the ETA movements has increased by more than 50% within the last 12 months.
> 
> There is a severe shortage on movements in the market and it will get even more difficult to source these ETA movements in future. ETA is reducing the amount of movements/movement parts sold to outside of the ETA group to about 50% of their sales volume from 2011.


----------



## scoob (Sep 30, 2011)

It's a good way for ETA to increase their prices by limiting supply.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

It could also be a good way for ETA to eventually lose market share. Increasing prices by improving the product would generally be acceptable but artificially squeezing supply is sure to raise eyebrows.



scoob said:


> It's a good way for ETA to increase their prices by limiting supply.


----------



## Dive watch lover (May 7, 2012)

primerak said:


> It could also be a good way for ETA to eventually lose market share. Increasing prices by improving the product would generally be acceptable but artificially squeezing supply is sure to raise eyebrows.


so, it's up to all of us to say "we are ok with the miyota 9015 movement, since it has the same specs as the 2824". and in fact, i have heard it is a BETTER movement than the ETA. if we can convince all the makers [other than Benarus who already uses the 9015] to start using the 9015, then ETA will have to respond!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Dive watch lover said:


> so, it's up to all of us to say "we are ok with the miyota 9015 movement, since it has the same specs as the 2824". and in fact, i have heard it is a BETTER movement than the ETA. if we can convince all the makers [other than Benarus who already uses the 9015] to start using the 9015, then ETA will have to respond!


Unfortunately, even if the entire boutique diver world is considered as a whole, it means nothing to a behemoth like ETA. If they want to squeeze, they'll squeeze. Sadly, it'd take a lot more pressure than our little niche can collectively apply. Hopefully, our beloved boutique makers will continue as Clemens has here, to diligently seek out enough supply to get it done. Sucks, but we just have very little clout here, if any at all.

Hats off to Clemens for his efforts in getting these sourced for the Orca.


----------



## Dive watch lover (May 7, 2012)

sheriffd2 said:


> Unfortunately, even if the entire boutique diver world is considered as a whole, it means nothing to a behemoth like ETA. If they want to squeeze, they'll squeeze. Sadly, it'd take a lot more pressure than our little niche can collectively apply. Hopefully, our beloved boutique makers will continue as Clemens has here, to diligently seek out enough supply to get it done. Sucks, but we just have very little clout here, if any at all.
> 
> Hats off to Clemens for his efforts in getting these sourced for the Orca.


i'm sure you are right. we are small fry in the watch world. i'm just saying that i hate being "squeezed by behemouth" corporations, like ETA. let them get their inflated prices from TAG, et al. i don't need my watch to say "Swiss movement" to be happy. if i can get a movement from a company with a solid reputation, like Miyota, i'm fine! there's a reason why companies like Helson offer the 9015 as a lower cost [NOT lower capability with the 9015] alternate to the 2824; and why Benarus only offers the 9015 on some models. it's just as good! let's convince the nitche makers to switch over!


----------



## scoob (Sep 30, 2011)

There are literally thousands of small fry companies when all added up together have a much larger footprint than one might think.

I like Miyota's movements and own a few as well, but if Clemens or any other "small fry" is unable to source ETA movements then my vote would be with the Soprod movements over all others.

Soprod A10


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Fortunately we made few weeks ago a very important contact/contract in Switzerland, which opens us direct access to SWISS ETA movements. So this shortage will not touch H2O in future. Even our OEM manufacturer asked us to sell them movements for other micro brand productions.  Of course, what a crazy idea. 

I believe ETA 2824 are one of the best movements for us, as they are reliable, with high reputation and even better: All our ETA movements will be regulated individually one by one by a our supplier in Switzerland. We will use the ETA for our baseline models like the standard versions of ORCA and KALMAR.

Coming back to your proposal: *How could you read my thoughts? *

We contracted today Soprod A10 movements in TOP regulation and highly decorated. Together with two special versions of our new bracelet these versions will become very unique. But that´s nothing for 2012.

Fortunately the Soprod A10 movement is much thinner compared to the ETAs and this opens some cool possibilities: The dials for our limited editions could be 3x thicker than a standard dial and my aim is to create the brightest dials in the watch world with almost 1mm thick Super-LumiNova (that´s about 5x thicker than normal for bright dive watch dials). Btw, the thickness of the SL is the most important parameter for the brightness of the dial.

There is just one drawback: the price


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Im surprised other boutiques are not following in your footsteps but maybe it's a matter of financial limitations for them? Nonetheless way to stay ahead of the curve clemens! Looking forward to the Soprod offerings.



H2O Watch said:


> Fortunately we made few weeks ago a very important contact/contract in Switzerland, which opens us direct access to SWISS ETA movements. So this shortage will not touch H2O in future. Even our OEM manufacturer asked us to sell them movements for other micro brand productions.  Of course, what a crazy idea.
> 
> I believe ETA 2824 are one of the best movements for us, as they are reliable, with high reputation and even better: All our ETA movements will be regulated individually one by one by a our supplier in Switzerland. We will use the ETA for our baseline models like the standard versions of ORCA and KALMAR.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> my aim is to create the brightest dials in the watch world with almost 1mm thick Super-LumiNova (that´s about 5x thicker than normal for bright dive watch dials). Btw, the thickness of the SL is the most important parameter for the brightness of the dial


Now this statement made me smile ear to ear. For a LUME junkie like me this just gave me the tingles!


----------



## Mårde (Mar 13, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> All our ETA movements will be regulated individually one by one by a our supplier in Switzerland.


Wow, just how cool is that! No wonder people have been praising the accuracy of their Kalmars...


----------



## finnwn (Oct 3, 2010)

Great watch. When is the pre ordering closing? Also, regarding the saphire glass, is the non-domed one completely flat or slightly domed?


----------



## westend117 (Aug 26, 2012)

finnwn said:


> Great watch. When is the pre ordering closing? Also, regarding the saphire glass, is the non-domed one completely flat or slightly domed?


Beyond pre-order closing, I am also curious if Black PVD options will be available (case and steel bracelet)? Great designs and the customized product approach make the ORCA hard not too like...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

finnwn said:


> Great watch. When is the pre ordering closing? Also, regarding the saphire glass, is the non-domed one completely flat or slightly domed?


The pre-order will close before the first watch ships. The flat sapphire is absolutely flat. I didn´t want to do things half way. 



westend117 said:


> Beyond pre-order closing, I am also curious if Black PVD options will be available (case and steel bracelet)? Great designs and the customized product approach make the ORCA hard not too like...


The H2O ORCA will be a living system. I´m thinking about several possibilities for 2013 and DLC coating is of course one of the options. Kaschi, a member of the German Watchlounge forum, made a very nice black DLC variation of my ORCA PSD files I provided for configuration of the personal design. I like that!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

+1 DLC will give the Orca a totally different look and will demonstrate how versatile your system is. BTW are you still on schedule to ship by end of this month?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

My current information is that we will get production samples in the middle of the September and when everything is in the expected quality we will go ahead to deliver first watches beginning of October. This new watch series will have top notch quality!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Great news! Excited but not in a hurry and would prefer everything is top quality as per your standards over a rushed delivery. Thanks Clemens.



H2O Watch said:


> My current information is that we will get production samples in the middle of the September and when everything is in the expected quality we will go ahead to deliver first watches beginning of October. This new watch series will have top notch quality!


----------



## finnwn (Oct 3, 2010)

Who do i contact for questions re the Orca? It took 3 weeks until anyone replied to my question on this thread.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

finnwn said:


> Who do i contact for questions re the Orca? It took 3 weeks until anyone replied to my question on this thread.


Your´re right: I was out of office for 2.5 weeks without internet connection. You could ask any time any question under the following email: [email protected]

You will get your reply in minutes now.


----------



## finnwn (Oct 3, 2010)

I also tried to send H20 Watch a PM several weeks ago but still no reply


----------



## finnwn (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks a lot - sorry for chasing you up - I saw the answer above. So pre-order should be possible until end september or so?

thanks


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

finnwn said:


> Thanks a lot - sorry for chasing you up - I saw the answer above. So pre-order should be possible until end september or so?
> 
> thanks


No problem! I´m catching up right now with hundreds of emails. 

That´s right. Expect the pre-order to close end September.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

H2O ORCA UPDATE SCHEDULE: Email to our H2O ORCA pre-order customers from 03.10.2012

____
Dear H2O Friends and Pre-Order Customer,

H2Os first intention is to achieve the highest level of esthetic quality and technical perfection. With the new H2O ORCA series we have developed with our in-house engineer in Germany an outstanding technical solution accordingly to our company guideline "CUSTOMIZATION is EVERYTHING". All H2O ORCA parts and products have to meet the above criteria.

On Monday, 1[SUP]st[/SUP] of October, we received the mass production sample of the different dials, but unfortunately the black dials have an imperfection. Not instantly notable, but the dial background color was not changed to the deepest black available as per our request. In result the very dark black sapphire inlay and dial color are not matching perfectly in terms of darkness. The dial together with the surrounding inlay are the face of the H2O ORCA watches and we could not except the color difference. We have decided to prioritize a perfect product with the best possible appearance over keeping the expected shipment schedule.

Together with the dial manufacturer the production of the corrected sample dials will be handled prioritized and we will receive the corrected dials around 15.-16.10.2012 for final approval. Within 3-4 weeks the new dials will be available and the assembly of the watches starts.

UPDATED DELIVERY SCHEDULE:
We expect to ship the H2O ORCA unhardened AND hardened versions END of NOVEMBER together at the same time!
We will use the remaining time to get all parts, like outer cases, bracelet and stainless steel inlays, hardened as soon as possible. We started already the hardening process for 300x stainless steel inlays and will continue with the bracelets, which will arrive in the middle of this month. The watch boxes, leather straps, Hex screw driver and most important, the movements, are already in our company.

I have attached an image of the dial / sapphire inlay combination which shows clearly the difference in the black shades. 









*IMPORTANT: The improved dial will be as dark as the sapphire inlay in the final product. As soon as the new dial arrives I will supply new images by email.*

We are very sorry for the late delivery, but we prefer to launch the H2O ORCA with the quality and design you and we are expecting from H2O. The ORCA series received perfect testimonials from three WUS/WATCHFREAKS/WATCHGEEKS forum members already and we will even exceed them with our final product.
_____

Clemens


----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

Will this affect any orders with the Cool Grey dial face, Clemens? Thx.


----------



## bleddrewsoe (Feb 13, 2006)

xo96 said:


> Will this affect any orders with the Cool Grey dial face, Clemens? Thx.


:-dI was thinking the same thing since I also ordered the grey dial. From reading the email I got it sure sounded like it, but it was not entirely clear.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

xo96 said:


> Will this affect any orders with the Cool Grey dial face, Clemens? Thx.


Partial shipment is impossible to organize, as the main shares are going to the black dials and for example hardening of just some watches wouldn´t be possible. And what you feel if you had orered a black dial? 
I think the best is to share the waiting time and I will update regularly with news to keep you informed about the progress. This watch is going to be great and even better compared to the prototypes.


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> Partial shipment is impossible to organize, as the main shares are going to the black dials and for example hardening of just some watches wouldn´t be possible. And what you feel if you had orered a black dial?
> I think the best is to share the waiting time and I will update regularly with news to keep you informed about the progress. This watch is going to be great and even better compared to the prototypes.


the black dial in the pics looks like grey,i prefer to wait and have a perfect dial that match the bezel!
Clemens take the time that you need for have the best product delivered!
thanks for the update!;-)


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for the update Clemens. I am sure the final product will turn out great.


----------



## Mårde (Mar 13, 2012)

Clemens, I think you did the only correct decision on not delivering those greyish dials. I was a bit worried when I saw the black dials on the prototypes, they were quite grey too. It's definately a good thing to keep up best possible quality on a product like this.

You have now the pic of the dial 1 version. How about the dial 2 version that I ordered; it's going to be black as hell too I hope?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Mårde said:


> Clemens, I think you did the only correct decision on not delivering those greyish dials. I was a bit worried when I saw the black dials on the prototypes, they were quite grey too. It's definately a good thing to keep up best possible quality on a product like this.
> 
> You have now the pic of the dial 1 version. How about the dial 2 version that I ordered; it's going to be black as hell too I hope?


YES, of course! All black dials 1+2+3 will get the same very dark black color!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The dial 1 in cool grey of the H2O ORCA series gets a very special treatment: 
It receives a custom printed date wheel in the same Pantone color as the dial itself. This might not have been confirmed by myself until now, but we produced the date wheels to compliment the Dial 1 Cool Grey with the perfect fitting date wheel.

And to answer your next question upfront: Also the three black dials get custom produced black date wheels with the horizontally aligned numbers for H2O ORCA! 

BTW, this date wheels were printed in Switzerland! Even 3000-5000 Euro watches of well-known companies are not going this step of customization with the horizontally aligned numbers.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

cool grey dial looks KILLER !!!

Love the colour matched date wheel!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Great looking Date with the Cool Gray Dial.


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the updates Clemens. I am really appreciating the level of effort and detail you are putting into developing the Orca. Delivery of my watch can't come soon enough.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Short news update:
Got today the Fedex tracking for the new dial with the deep black background.  I´m expecting the package to arrive on Friday and will make photos as soon as I arrive back from business trip to Switzerland.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Sweet!!
Now we're on our way


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Hopefully these dials will be perfect - looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> Short news update:
> Got today the Fedex tracking for the new dial with the deep black background.  I´m expecting the package to arrive on Friday and will make photos as soon as I arrive back from business trip to Switzerland.


Excellent! Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> Short news update:
> Got today the Fedex tracking for the new dial with the deep black background.  I´m expecting the package to arrive on Friday and will make photos as soon as I arrive back from business trip to Switzerland.


Clemens hope that this one looks AMAZING!;-)


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

More than 2000km in 48 hours and maxed out the car on the German Autobahn. Fortunately about 50% of the autobahn are without speed limit and the first 550km in 3 hours aren´t too bad. That was quite some fun in the night when the lanes were empty. 

When I came back one hour ago I found some packages on my table. One package contained the new dial sample with the correct deep black background color. It´s right now late in the evening, but I had to assemble the case immediately. 

How does it look? *The new black dial and background color is just awesome! Absolutely DEEPEST BLACK, which fits perfectly to the black sapphire dial. *

I´m fully satisfied and I´m sure you will be too.  All three black dials will get the same deep black background color like on the dial below.

The watches will be loaned tomorrow for a meeting of the German Uhrforum and therefore better images will be posted mid of next week.

Here is a first wristshot of the new dial incl. the custom made black date wheel with horizontally aligned numbers:


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Wow! That looks really great! Much better than I was expecting. And, the photo is a killer too!


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Absolutely terrific, Clemens! Your dedication to this project is extraordinary, and it looks like the watches will turn out great.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Glad you made it back Alive - the dials look great looking forward to the next update.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for your comments! 

I´m working together with a German company to develop a unique, very dark AND hard DLC coating process, which will be superior to existing DLC processes used in the watch industry. Especially with our hardened cases this will become the perfect match and the DLC coating will be close as hard as the processes used for the coating of professional drillers and milling tools. With such a DLC coating the milling tools are lasting for example approx. 5x longer compared to the non-coated tools.

Here is something I picked up on Friday: 
It´s our test case, which you may have seen inside our 7CARBON scratching video some time ago with polished and brushed surfaces. Additionally the H2O buckle and a 22mm Staib mesh was DLC coated. I have some spare blocks left from handmade Mokume Gane and will manufacture a bezel inlay for the below watch to see how this works together. 

DISCLAIMER: The development is not finished yet, will require more develop and testing time and ONLY shows what is IN THE WORKS for 2013 at H2O. Of course there is also a possibility that we will not successfully finish this project, change specs and colors for the coating. 
But if this turns out successfully the H2O ORCA system allows the user to change not only their SS cases to different styles, but also from brushed SS to black DLC coated cases. 
How cool is that?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the update and yes very cool and what makes the Orca very interesting going forward.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Very exciting news, simple fantastic. 
I love how you keep pushing the boundaries keeping H2O above and beyond other micro's.
I'm really looking forward to the possibility of changing my current SS diver case into this special DLC treatment. 
Really looking forward to 2013!


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

Awesome. Another excellent reason to have an H20 Orca in the collection. The potential of the system and expansion of offerings makes this watch so versatile. Means I won't have to justify buying a new watch, just a new case. The wife will be so pleased.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

The dial looks excellent Clemens. Things are coming along quite nicely. I love the idea of being able to be able to get a dlc case.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> More than 2000km in 48 hours and maxed out the car on the German Autobahn. Fortunately about 50% of the autobahn are without speed limit and the first 550km in 3 hours aren´t too bad. That was quite some fun in the night when the lanes were empty.
> 
> When I came back one hour ago I found some packages on my table. One package contained the new dial sample with the correct deep black background color. It´s right now late in the evening, but I had to assemble the case immediately.
> 
> ...


Now THAT's what I'm talking about! Gooooorgeous!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

The pure black dial is perfect Clemens. Well done and keep up the amazing work, and sheer dedication to making the perfect watch for us all. The new DLC development is great news as well. Looks like you're finding more ways for me to go broke.....lol


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Today I have shot some more photos of the new dial 1/ black. The black dial background now perfectly compliments the dark sapphire and also the SS inlays. Next week I will receive as well the remaining dials and will post images as soon as possible.

I personally (and of course you do!) prefer the bezel and dial markers to be aligned perfectly. To ensure the alignment of both we have improved the design of the H2O ORCA series by a micro adjustment of the bezel ring. I´m sure you will appreciate that!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Looking fantastic Clemens, just beautiful. Really excited to see them up close.
So I would imagine the new deadline for end of November seems promising!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Clement, that looks perfect. |>

We are getting closer.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Awesome! Clemens


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Today we had fortunately some sunshine today in Germany and as I´m a big fan of the Maddog vintage/ammo straps I would like to show you my today´s watch: The H2O ORCA Vintage on black SWISS MP43 WWII Maddog strap. The strap is perfectly executed and fits well to the black dial and sapphire inlay. Maddog produced on my request 20 pcs. of the MP43 exclusively for H2O together with 10 US base ball straps and 10x Swiss ammo straps with a lot of tiny stars on it. 

Here comes my favorite watch with domed sapphire glass from today.

Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

wow very cool config Clemens!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

That's looking really nice. Really looking forward to my Vintage case with the sapphire bezel!
Maddog is incredibly talented, his buckles are a work of art. 
Fantastic combo Clemens! Enjoy your weekend


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Just a short update: 
We received today 300x stainless steel bezel inlays back from the hardening company. It was quite a lot of additional work and costs as the inlays are send back and forth to several manufacturer, but at the end all SS inlays are hardened to protect your watch perfectly.

Additionally I was working on my personal bracelet to make a little more special: The bracelet was mirror polished and hardened and I´m sure I will find in future the perfect partner inside the ORCA family. Hope you like it!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks good. I can literally smell the harvested fruit already....

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Never before have I so badly wished I could leap forward in time a few weeks! I am beyond anxious to get my hands on my Orcas!


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

A DLC option is a great idea -- about as cool as it gets.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

sheriffd2 said:


> Never before have I so badly wished I could leap forward in time a few weeks! I am beyond anxious to get my hands on my Orcas!


Dave - let me know when you invent that time machine.... I would like to go along for the ride. :-d


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Count me in for the time machine!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

A bronze or similar case in future would be cool! 


H2O Watch said:


> Thank you for your comments!
> 
> I´m working together with a German company to develop a unique, very dark AND hard DLC coating process, which will be superior to existing DLC processes used in the watch industry. Especially with our hardened cases this will become the perfect match and the DLC coating will be close as hard as the processes used for the coating of professional drillers and milling tools. With such a DLC coating the milling tools are lasting for example approx. 5x longer compared to the non-coated tools.
> 
> ...


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

October is coming to an end, let November reign in a little H2O.
Looks like some Christmas gifts will make it in time for Thanksgiving.
Turkey and a new watch, can't wait !


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

primerak said:


> A bronze or similar case in future would be cool!


I counted some days ago the planned models for the next 12 months and I stopped at over xx unique outer cases. Of course there will be versions from unique exotic materials, like handmade stainless damascus steel or Tungum and maybe as well DLC coating in black or golden color (the golden DLC coating is extremely hard: 5500 Vickers / which is about 20 times harder compared to SS 316L). 

Even though I believe the TUNGUM material is superior to bronze I will not neglect this trend.  *IF* I should ever manufacture bronze watches in 2013 then the material is purchased by H2O in GERMANY and supplied from us to the OEM manufacturer. We did this already with the TUNGUM material and this allowed us to fully control the quality and properties of the material. Even watches are made from bronze, like CuSn8, there are several variations in the hardness of the raw material available and you only have full control when you purchase the material by yourself. 
For example when you choose CuSn8 bronze material in R390/H090 condition, you will get a minimum hardness of just 90 HB / 95 HV or in opposite if you choose R620/H185 the hardness will be doubled to 185 HB / 195 HV. It´s the same CuSn8 bronze material, but different properties and hardness.

I´m thinking about a one-time discount only for pre-order customers of the ORCA for a second ORCA watch purchase, but haven´t fixed this idea yet. Additionally my pre-order customers will get the first chance to purchase new models to be able to collect the ORCA family without missing even one.  All future ORCA models will be available directly after introduction, so there will be no long waiting/reservation time. The production QTY of each special model will be quite low between 1pcs and 40pcs.

I could talk already about the 1pcs. production model: 
I´m producing for my personal use ONE piece of the H2O ORCA CLASSIC incl. main case + bezel from handmade stainless damascus steel. Not only this material is used first time in the watch inductry for cases, also the production lot of just 1 pcs. will make it outstanding.  But don´t ask about the raw material price.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Your pipeline sounds interesting and I'm sure all enthusiasts who pre-ordered the Orca would appreciate any special pricing on future cases. Looking forward to how this model develops.


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

sheriffd2 said:


> Never before have I so badly wished I could leap forward in time a few weeks! I am beyond anxious to get my hands on my Orcas!


Drink a cup of microwaved coffee. Almost works for Steven Wright.


----------



## oetang (Sep 18, 2010)

Guys I think pre order is coming to an end and I would like to get one little detail straight, would this dial be the old 'black' dial or the grey version? Hope I didn't fell in love with the old dial in this quite superb wristshot! Either way looking forward to get this watch asap |>


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

Clemens, I want a Damascus steel Orca!!!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks like the old dial or possibly the cool grey to me but definitely not the new black that would match the bezel black.



oetang said:


> Guys I think pre order iscoming to an end and I would like to get one little detail straight, would this dial be the old 'black' dial or the grey version? Hope I didn't fell in love with the old dial in this quite superb wristshot! Either way looking forward to get this watch asap |>


----------



## oetang (Sep 18, 2010)

True definitely not the new black dial, still could anyone identify this being the cool grey?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

RookiePhil said:


> Clemens, I want a Damascus steel Orca!!!


Your wish is my command! 
These expensive puppies are already in production (e.g. 100x modified movement holder are already produced) and will be equipped with a Soprod A10 movement and probably a new dial, because the stem of the Soprod A10 has a different position compared to ETA 2824. The Soprod A10 movements are already on order, are highly decorated and should reach our stock by the End of this year.

Just be warned: The handmade raw material purchase price for ONE watch is around $1500 + movement + new dials + inner case + high production costs for a very limited QTY. The total production QTY is 22 watches, with individual production QTY between 1-6pcs per design. One of each design is going into my own watch box and a few of them are already reserved and prepaid.



primerak said:


> Looks like the old dial or possibly the cool grey to me but definitely not the new black that would match the bezel black.





oetang said:


> True definitely not the new black dial, still could anyone identify this being the cool grey?


The dial on the image is the grey dial! 
I have all final dials in house and already made made photos of each of them installed into the ORCA cases. They will be presented shortly on Oceanictime, but I have to find some time to pick them out of the bunch of photos.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

H20 Orca Tungum ?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Medusa said:


> H20 Orca Tungum ?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Final balance paid not long now........!


----------



## oetang (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for your personal input Clemens! I'm really curious to see the final result on oceanictime, I might even be a bit obnoxious and ask for a last minute dial change if that is at all possible. I know that's not something you want to hear from hundreds of customers reconfiguring their custom watch, but I do have a strong issue making decisions  Final balance paid indeed! Can't wait to be one of the few dutchies wearing the H20 Orca!


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

DLC would be awesome - I would get that in a second. The photos are looking great and I cannot wait to get this one.


----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

Got my invoice today, promptly paid. Now the final stretch.....Go Clemens Go!~


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> Your wish is my command!
> These expensive puppies are already in production (e.g. 100x modified movement holder are already produced) and will be equipped with a Soprod A10 movement and probably a new dial, because the stem of the Soprod A10 has a different position compared to ETA 2824. The Soprod A10 movements are already on order, are highly decorated and should reach our stock by the End of this year.
> 
> Just be warned: The handmade raw material purchase price for ONE watch is around $1500 + movement + new dials + inner case + high production costs for a very limited QTY. The total production QTY is 22 watches, with individual production QTY between 1-6pcs per design. One of each design is going into my own watch box and a few of them are already reserved and prepaid.


I understand Clemens. I definitely want one.  I fell in love with your last Damascus steel Kalmar with the stealth dial - simply sublime.



H2O Watch said:


> The dial on the image is the grey dial!
> I have all final dials in house and already made made photos of each of them installed into the ORCA cases. They will be presented shortly on Oceanictime, but I have to find some time to pick them out of the bunch of photos.


Can't wait to see the final pics!!!


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

final balance payed yesterday!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Getting questions about a lume shot and here is the answer. 
BTW, also the sapphire inlay is lumed with the same Super-LumiNova like the dial.


----------



## merik (Jul 5, 2010)

Clemens, are you in the process of sending out final balance invoices, cause I am eagerly awaiting mine. 

Please take my money....,,


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Don´t worry, they are sent out one by one. Everybody will receive the invoice the next days.  

Bye
Clemens


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Love the lume shots!!! Just Beautiful!
Paid in full Clemens!!!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for the new shots Clemens. They look good.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Paid my invoice a few days ago. Great work, Clemens!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

paid in full today....ready to rock my orcas!!


----------



## Kent108 (Jan 17, 2007)

Just took care of mine. Looking forward to this even more, given the new pics you posted. Thanks, Clemens!

- Kent


----------



## westend117 (Aug 26, 2012)

Dan01 said:


> DLC would be awesome - I would get that in a second. The photos are looking great and I cannot wait to get this one.


Yes, I would add that to my list as well. Any thoughts on timing such a commitment, Clemens?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The DLC coating is on top of my list.

I´m getting DLC coated samples from the SWISS branch of the biggest coating company worldwide (17.000 employees!). They have a product manager responsible dedicated to the watch industry and I´m sure they know what they are doing and what is possible. I will not trust any DLC coating made in Asia and rely on SWISS or GERMAN made DLC coating. To find the best partner takes some time and test productions to ensure the best possible result.

I learned in my meetings with two DLC coating companies that a VERY low black level and hardness together with DLC coating is quite difficult and currently impossible to achieve. When you want it HARD (and I mean really hard  ) the blackness level is raising. Point. There is a lot of marketing and brochure talk out there about very dark DLC coating and extreme hardness companies claim to have achieved. I don´t believe that. 

The DLC coated watch I used for my testing and shown here had a tested hardness of approx. 2500 Vickers. With this hardness it´s impossible to scatch the DLC coating with a watch maker tweezer. You see wear signs were you tried to scratch it, but the signs were coming from the tweezer (abrahesive metal parts from the tweezer) and not from the DLC coating. You could clean the metal filing (is this the right word?) easily away and see an unscratched surface again.

So black is one of the possible options and I´m sure it will work perfectly with our hardened steel and the sapphire inlays.

The second option is to bring a little color into play. We have access to a VERY, VERY hard DLC coating in golden color and *proven *5500 Vickers hardness. It´s unbelievabe hard and impossible to scratch even with sanding paper. I would estimate that the gold might look quite nicely on the bezel or outer case seperately or together. Also antrazite is on top of my list, because I personally like the more valuable look of antrazite over a black DLC coating.

And last but not least: 
I have access to a DLC decoating process in Germany.  If a DLC coating requires to be refreshed I could remove the DLC coating completely without material signs and coat the case again. Of course that´s quite expensive, but possible.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Clemens - Thinking out of the box did you ever consider a outer case option made out of plastic? The purist will probably not be happy but would be a very interesting and unique option if technically possible?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@Primerak: Possibly not plastic, but why not carbon similar to the AP Concept Carbon watch.


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> @Primerak: Possibly not plastic, but why not carbon similar to the AP Concept Carbon watch.


a carbon fiber case would be very cooool!!!!!!;-)


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Carbon fiber would be very interesting indeed.



H2O Watch said:


> @Primerak: Possibly not plastic, but why not carbon similar to the AP Concept Carbon watch.


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

Finally put my order in for this bad boy - hardened case and bracelet. Can't wait to get it!

It took everything in my power to not order several cases. This is going to be fun to keep adding to over time.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Before we get flooded with wristshots and all your other nice H2O ORCA images please let me to add some official images with the new dials.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Terrific, Clemens!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks amazing!! Fantastic work!
So when does the count down start?!!


----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

The black dials are nice, no doubt, but my grey just looks sexy as heck. A little flash on the wrist. Can't wait~!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Shipping should start from End of November. As all watches are custom made and get finally assembled and regulated by myself, please don´t expect them to be shipped all same day.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

What´s next? 
What could be next?
What should be next? 
What is your NEXT MUST HAVE in 2013 for the ORCA series? PLEASE LET ME KNOW!

I have the following *UNSORTED + UNQUALIFIED + UNCENSORED* ideas in my mind:

1. Bronze
2. Titanium
3. Tungum
4. Handmade Stainless Damascus Steel
5. Carbon
6. Skeletized Outer Case
7. Black DLC Coating 
8. Golden DLC Coating (extremely hard! 5500 Vickers! 25x harder than SS)
9. Bead-Blasted
10. Bead-Blasted + DLC Coating
11. Extremely Domed Sapphire Front Glass
12. Soprod A10 Movement (needs complete reconstruction of the inside case+movement holder)
13. New dial colors (white, ...)
14. New sapphire inlays (white full lumed / cool grey / minimal design / Stainless damascus steel / Mokume Gane / titanium damascus / bronze / ... / some of these would look cool with black DLC coated case )
15. New SS inlays with lumed marker
16. Mesh bracelet
17. + Many other things 

*What´s in your mind? 
What would be your priority?*

With the H2O KALMAR there were more than 200.000.000 possible watch combinations, but at the end I believe the H2O ORCA will succeed.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

H2O Orca is Bronze would simply ROCKKK IT !!! .. and I will jump right in for a preorder ............... Even a Kalmar in Bronze would be crazy cool !! .. :-!
and Thats from someone who doesnt really care for the Bronze Fad.


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

Okay, since you asked... 


Bronze - I know many people think it is just a fad, but I love bronze divers, and would love a bronze outer case (Dive and Vintage cases).

Soprod A10 Movement - Love these movements, and would love to see a new inner case with it.

White dial and white full lumed sapphire bezel inlay!

I would also LOVE to see a full lume (inverse lume) dial!


----------



## blue² (Nov 5, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> *
> What would be your priority?*


*1. New dial colors (white, ...) *- maybe new dial materials like damascus steel, mop or Carbon, maybe a "no date"-option. Could dials be changed by you in existing inner cases?
*2. *_*New sapphire inlays (white full lumed / cool grey /etc.), New SS inlays with lumed marker* - _Will there be a possibilty to change the inlays in existing bezels? Or changing bezels on existing outer cases?
*3. Titanium -* Love it!
*4. Carbon -* Sounds very cool!


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

Clemens.... I like the idea of the extreme domed crystal, kinda like the profile found on the longines legend diver.

What about a domed sapphire bezel inlay (a la fifty fathoms).

I do want a lumed dial and a lumed bezel combo.... please please produce this. I would buy asap!!


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> What´s next?
> What could be next?
> What should be next?
> What is your NEXT MUST HAVE in 2013 for the ORCA series? PLEASE LET ME KNOW!
> ...


Whoa Nelly that's a lot of things to think about.

For materials, I'm all for different metals, but would prefer something H2O "unique" like what you have done with the Kalmar series. Tungnum, Dalmascus steel, Mokume Gane, anodized colored titanium, all superb. Bronze, I'd be "meh" on since everyone else does it. Probably tops would be an anodized titanium colored outer case, or mokume gane. That would be gorgeous.

A super dome sapphire or a mesh bracelet. I'm in.

Expanded dial colors would also be great. Maybe a dark blue or even a dark bronze colored dial. And of course, whatever magic you can work with the lume on the dial or bezels.


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> What´s next?
> What could be next?
> What should be next?
> What is your NEXT MUST HAVE in 2013 for the ORCA series? PLEASE LET ME KNOW!
> ...


Clemens
too many option!;-)

bronze is cool i have 2 bracelet in bronze from steelflame jewerly and i love it,but would turn the wrist green in a few minute in the hot days,also there is too many other brend that make bronze case.
i would like to see some special material from H2O like carbon,damascus and the new golden DLC coating on steel whit a chocolate brown dial and matching leather strap would bee very coool and unique in the market.


----------



## rlewisk (Jul 3, 2007)

Clemens has my $$$ too.....And I was thrilled to get it to him; this is truly and extraordinary project and I'm very proud to be part of it.

Clemens, all your time and hard work is very much appreciated, and my guess is others feel the same


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> What´s next?
> What could be next?
> What should be next?
> What is your NEXT MUST HAVE in 2013 for the ORCA series? PLEASE LET ME KNOW!
> ...


dang my head is about to explode lol...just "spit balling" off the top of my head: titanium, white dial, lumed bezel with tight tolerances/action (ball bearing possible?), mesh/bracelet with ratcheting clasp and a Soprod mov't


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

What I would like to see from your list.....

1. Bronze
2. Skeletized Outer Case
3. New dial colors (white, ...)



H2O Watch said:


> What´s next?
> What could be next?
> What should be next?
> What is your NEXT MUST HAVE in 2013 for the ORCA series? PLEASE LET ME KNOW!
> ...


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

Definitely want:

mesh bracelet with ratcheting clasp (hardened of course  ) 
White (and other colours) full-lumed dial 
New sapphire and SS inlays (all lumed)
Extreme domed sapphire glass

and of course...

Stainless Damascus steel! 

Bronze would be cool too... 



H2O Watch said:


> What´s next?
> What could be next?
> What should be next?
> What is your NEXT MUST HAVE in 2013 for the ORCA series? PLEASE LET ME KNOW!
> ...


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, and skeletised outer case...yep, that would be very nice...


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

the more I think about it the skeletised case intrigues me and would be cool to see some renderings!


----------



## RookiePhil (Feb 1, 2010)

primerak said:


> the more I think about it the skeletised case intrigues me and would be cool to see some renderings!


I agree *primerak*!!


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

Clemens, basically the majority of us are looking for the same features as you can see..lol, maybe on top of your regular new models that will come you should just build us a dive watch forum special edition...probably not possible but a guy can dream


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi Friends, thank you for your ideas and opinions! I´m sure the more we are thinking about customization the more new and fresh ideas will come up.

Let me summarize your input:

1. *White Dial* seems to be you favorite addition. The white could be white color of fully lumed with SL BG W9. It should fit together with the sapphire inlay.
1. *White Inlay* fully lumed are also in first place. I think, if the dial is fully lumed the inlay should be fully lumed too. 
White, fully lumed dial and fully lumed Inlay would be a perfect contrast to the initial dark black and cool grey dials. The white was also one favorite single color for the Kalmar, even though the black dials (black color/ black MOP / black carbon / ...) had a share of about 70% on sales QTY.
3. *Bronze *would be cool for many. Of course there are many brands/models available right now, but new case materials are on top of you and my list. It would be impossible to make the 5 different ORCA outer cases from bronze, so we have to focus on just one! Dive or Dress?  
4. *Super domed crystal* would be cool too. It would perfectly fit to the MONO case as it will take up the outer case shape exactly.
4. Mesh 
4. Skeletized Outer Case 
7. Handmade Stainless Damascus Steel is my personal favorite as it´s outstanding in the watch world and unique piece by piece. I love handmade materials and have had 25 KG recently in my hands. 
8. Soprod A10
8. Tungum
8. Carbon

I will add comments to your proposal below.



Nishant said:


> H2O Orca is Bronze would simply ROCKKK IT !!! .. and I will jump right in for a preorder ............... Even a Kalmar in Bronze would be crazy cool !! .. :-!
> and Thats from someone who doesnt really care for the Bronze Fad.


They you for your input! Bronze seems to be the trend. Hmmmm, a H2O Kalmar V2 in Bronze too?  


emathieu said:


> Okay, since you asked...
> 
> 
> Bronze - I know many people think it is just a fad, but I love bronze divers, and would love a bronze outer case (Dive and Vintage cases).
> ...


Your points are on top of my to-do-list. Thanks for your opinion!


blue² said:


> *1. New dial colors (white, ...) *- maybe new dial materials like damascus steel, mop or Carbon, maybe a "no date"-option. Could dials be changed by you in existing inner cases?
> *2. *_*New sapphire inlays (white full lumed / cool grey /etc.), New SS inlays with lumed marker* - _Will there be a possibilty to change the inlays in existing bezels? Or changing bezels on existing outer cases?
> *3. Titanium -* Love it!
> *4. Carbon -* Sounds very cool!


Dials could be changed by experienced watchmaker. If we are offering new dials they might be sold separately. We are working together with a well-known watchmaker in the US and a dial change would be simple.
We have already damascus dials for the Kalmar produced and they turn out to have very high manufacturing costs. I like the idea for Carbon dials or without date window.

Inlays are impossible to change, because we combine the bezel and inlay in a VERY strong way. It will be impossible to go and lose the inlay accidently as it happened here to some members in the WUS during a dive.
Thanks for your input!



marked said:


> Clemens.... I like the idea of the extreme domed crystal, kinda like the profile found on the longines legend diver. What about a domed sapphire bezel inlay (a la fifty fathoms). I do want a lumed dial and a lumed bezel combo.... please please produce this. I would buy asap!!


The super domed sapphire glass seems to have many fans too. I think that´s a very nice option, which will not fit to all cases, but some of the ORCAs! 


Eric L. said:


> Whoa Nelly that's a lot of things to think about.
> 
> For materials, I'm all for different metals, but would prefer something H2O "unique" like what you have done with the Kalmar series. Tungnum, Dalmascus steel, Mokume Gane, anodized colored titanium, all superb. Bronze, I'd be "meh" on since everyone else does it. Probably tops would be an anodized titanium colored outer case, or mokume gane. That would be gorgeous.
> A super dome sapphire or a mesh bracelet. I'm in.
> Expanded dial colors would also be great. Maybe a dark blue or even a dark bronze colored dial. And of course, whatever magic you can work with the lume on the dial or bezels.


Eric, you already think like H2O. Be unique, different and innovative.  Bronze is not my personal first choice, because I think other materials are superior in many ways, but Bronze seems to be the material trend since the first Bronze PAM came up. We will see some of your mentioned materials in 2013, but some materials are very difficult to manufacture and I´m not sure we will see Mokume Gane or Titanium Damascus for the outer cases again. All exotic materials we are using are produced on our request by small knife maker or other companies in Germany. Even if we would offer Bronze we are supplying the material from Germany to our OEM manufacturer to ensure the correct CuSN8 material&properties.
Super domed is cool! 
I just modified a Staib Mesh to fit to the H2O KALMAR Damascus on request of one of my customers and it looked REALLY nice. The Staib will not work with our bracelet clasp, so we have to develop our own mesh to fit this clasp. 


rlewisk said:


> Clemens has my $$$ too.....And I was thrilled to get it to him; this is truly and extraordinary project and I'm very proud to be part of it.
> Clemens, all your time and hard work is very much appreciated, and my guess is others feel the same


Thank you for your comment!  Always great to get positive feedback from your customer even before the bad boys are shipped. You won´t be disappointed.


mngambler said:


> dang my head is about to explode lol...just "spit balling" off the top of my head: titanium, white dial, lumed bezel with tight tolerances/action (ball bearing possible?), mesh/bracelet with ratcheting clasp and a Soprod mov't


I was thinking about ball bearing, but the watch I could get hold off did not have such a nice bezel action like the ORCA. Maybe I got the wrong watch for comparison? Changing the construction itself would be impossible for the ORCA series at that stage. The white dial and inlay are having lots of fans.  
Thank you for your feedback!


primerak said:


> What I would like to see from your list.....
> 
> 1. Carbon
> 2. Bronze
> ...


Thanks for your input! It´s all on top of our list. 


RookiePhil said:


> Definitely want:
> 
> mesh bracelet with ratcheting clasp (hardened of course  )
> White (and other colours) full-lumed dial
> ...


Your summarize all the above requests exactly.  Thank for sharing your opinion!



RookiePhil said:


> Oh, and skeletised outer case...yep, that would be very nice...


  


primerak said:


> the more I think about it the skeletised case intrigues me and would be cool to see some renderings!


With the inner and outer case this would become a nice combination. If I get the right design idea!


----------



## blue² (Nov 5, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Dials could be changed by experienced watchmaker. If we are offering new dials they might be sold separately. We are working together with a well-known watchmaker in the US and a dial change would be simple.
> We have already damascus dials for the Kalmar produced and they turn out to have very high manufacturing costs. I like the idea for Carbon dials or without date window.
> 
> Inlays are impossible to change, because we combine the bezel and inlay in a VERY strong way. It will be impossible to go and lose the inlay accidently as it happened here to some members in the WUS during a dive.
> Thanks for your input!


Thanks for the information, Clemens!

Glad to hear, that you love the idea of carbon fibre dials and a no date version.

I have some knives with silver carbon scales. That material would give a superb dial.

And if the dial would be without a date, maybe there is space for an option, a handset without a second hand. That would give a very "quit" look to the watch.


----------



## westend117 (Aug 26, 2012)

blue² said:


> Thanks for the information, Clemens!
> 
> Glad to hear, that you love the idea of carbon fibre dials and a no date version.
> 
> ...


Clemens--
Thanks for the input request. You've obviously produced some great ideas already here. For me, seeing the Orca and steel bracelet in black DLC with your hardening process is like a dream come true. Another would be the carbon fiber dial with a gun metal case/bracelet (brushed or highly polished). ADV1 wheels in the US has taken your customization approach to wheels and the results speak for themselves. I had them produce a set with brushed gun metal inners and polished rims-- subtle and striking if there's such a thing.


----------



## oetang (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks for listening to your crowd Clemens, I would love to see something else in addition to the Orca and things already mentioned. 
I would really really love a second rubber strap for the Orca, one with maybe embossed logos printed in and a custom designed deployant clasp by H2o. Dive watch enthusiasts do like their watches on rubber and I think it would take the Orca to a higher level. Like you did with the metal bracelet a true original never seen before style of bracelet, I would pay good money if you'd design a second rubber strap that would match the class of the metal bracelet. New structures, design cuts or stripes on the rubber strap, logo or orca written embossed on one side, something that will leave the isofrane at home cus we're wearing a luxurious custom H2O strap. It's somethig I'd buy in an instant especially if you'd design a deployant clasp to go with it!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

oetang said:


> Thanks for listening to your crowd Clemens, I would love to see something else in addition to the Orca and things already mentioned.
> I would really really love a second rubber strap for the Orca, one with maybe embossed logos printed in and a custom designed deployant clasp by H2o. Dive watch enthusiasts do like their watches on rubber and I think it would take the Orca to a higher level. Like you did with the metal bracelet a true original never seen before style of bracelet, I would pay good money if you'd design a second rubber strap that would match the class of the metal bracelet. New structures, design cuts or stripes on the rubber strap, logo or orca written embossed on one side, something that will leave the isofrane at home cus we're wearing a luxurious custom H2O strap. It's somethig I'd buy in an instant especially if you'd design a deployant clasp to go with it!


I *VERY* much agree with this! I've actually conveyed exactly this desire to Clemens myself. While I too appreciate the quality and design of Isofrane's rubber strap, it actually is _not_ my favorite. I'm of the same taste as outlined in oetang's post above, I actually much prefer the finished look and refined 'luxury' of a deployment clasp on a rubber strap.

My favorite rubber strap ever (and is to this day) is the offering from Steinhart. (example below) The strap from Steinhart is nicely thick, 24mm at the lug but 22mm at the clasp (although I'd have no problem at all if it were 24mm at the clasp as well 

Truth be told, I actually wore the ORCA prototypes on the Steinhart strap while I had them here, and the fit and look was perfect on the ORCA's IMO. I think a similar (heck even a near-copy) of the Steinhart strap would be a GREAT offering from H2O, I'd immediately buy *several*!! I also agree that it would be nice touch to see the the H2O 'wave' emblem/logo on the strap, at least on the clasp. (I think I'll have to Photoshop that tonight 
I also know Clemens could actually take Steinhart's design and likely even improve upon it further, and bring it even more personally into the H2O character.

Truth be told a *thick rubber strap that could utilize the awesome ratcheting clasp that Clemens has developed for the ORCA* would be *AWESOME!*

So yeah, just wanted to say I wholeheartedly agree, I'd absolutely LOVE a deployment (or otherwise 'clasped') custom strap for my ORCA's 

Here's the Steinhart on my Harpoon...


----------



## WyprasujMnie (Nov 5, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> What´s next?
> What could be next?
> What should be next?
> What is your NEXT MUST HAVE in 2013 for the ORCA series? PLEASE LET ME KNOW!
> ...


Lugless case Diver's style with a little bigger diameter (maybe47 mm)?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

A nice original rubber would be nice hopefully not a copy of any existing one. Clemen's originality and inventiveness is a big lure for me. I own the Seinhart rubber as well and although nice definitely not the most comfortable or versatile rubbers out there. I find the rubber slightly too thick making it stiff less pliable on the wrist (I ended up boiling it to make it form better and more comfortable). I wish it was also non-tapering - 24x24 which would suit the toolish look better. The clasp also can pinch the skin if not closed just right. Saying that I saw on big brother Kalmar and it looked pretty nice on that beast.



sheriffd2 said:


> I *VERY* much agree with this! I've actually conveyed exactly this desire to Clemens myself. While I too appreciate the quality and design of Isofrane's rubber strap, it actually is _not_ my favorite. I'm of the same taste as outlined in oetang's post above, I actually much prefer the finished look and refined 'luxury' of a deployment clasp on a rubber strap
> 
> My favorite rubber strap ever (and is to this day) is the offering from Steinhart. (example below) The strap from Steinhart is nicely thick, 24mm at the lug but 22mm at the clasp (although I'd have no problem at all if it were 24mm at the clasp as well
> 
> ...


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

yep, I'd be on board for a cool, thicker rubber strap offering with a deploy clasp, especially in a multitude of colours!! 

I'm in!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Please let me add some comments to the rubber strap:


1. Quality: We are working together with the best European rubber strap manufacturer from Italy. This company is producing for many well-known SWISS brands and is also the original manufacturer of the Isofrane rubber straps. So the quality is maybe the best you could expect for a FREE rubber strap.
2. Material: We are supplying our watches with rubber and not much cheaper silicon straps.
3. Content: You wear the watch some 24/7 with direct contact to the skin. With a European premium supplier you could be sure to get the best ingredients for the strap material. For me personally and as a manufacturer it´s important to ensure the best quality. I remember some bronze recalls and shows me that I´m absolutely right with supplying my own material to my manufacturers and at least purchase from well-known specialists. 
4. Tooling costs: I have investigated more than 12 months ago about production of a custom rubber strap with my current supplier, but the tooling costs knocked me out of my shoes: 10.000 - 15.000 Euro ($13.000 - $19.000) only for the tooling. Of course without H2O specific clasp. 
If we sell 200 straps separately through our shop system this would be $95 tooling costs per strap! If it´s just put into the watch box for free you make an instant loss of $19.000!!!

So for H2O as small brand there are two options: 

1. Non-custom design and add a H2O buckle or deployant clasp
2. Leave Europe, go to China and produce the strap in high quantity. Production and tooling costs are much lower compared to EU products. Chinese manufacturer sometimes even don´t charge you for the tooling costs, but you have much less control about the material itself. 

On the other hand we have to ask ourselves one question: Do I wear a rubber strap?

Looking into the forums I saw just very few watches from H2O forexample on rubber or the nato strap. I think these two options are nive to have, but our bracelet and leather straps are too good that you would choose the rubber instead. I believe maybe 5-10% wear the H2O´s partly on rubber straps, but at the end 100% of the customers have to pay for the item! 

I will reconsider the rubber strap story, but I see so many more improvements for the ORCA or KALMAR V2 series that would be more beneficial for a wider audience.


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

Titanium, mesh


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

lexvil said:


> Titanium, mesh


I'm assuming a request for the use with the original (Ti) Kalmar? Or is this something you want for the ORCA line? (which are of course all stainless steel models)




H2O said:


> I will reconsider the rubber strap story, but I see so many more improvements for the ORCA or KALMAR V2 series that would be more beneficial for a wider audience.



Clemens, I fully understand and appreciate this point of view, in fact, as you know overall I very much tend to agree. However, if you'll allow me to play Devil's advocate (hope that translates to German), could it be that perhaps the reason so few folks wore their Kalmars on rubber was because it wasn't *the* rubber?

No question you are sourcing and offering (and always have) amazing, and absolute top quality materials and workmanship, and I couldn't agree more with the beauty of your new leather strap offerings, they're fantastic! However, _style_ still comes into play...

For instance... Louis Vuitton is top quality, but an argument could certainly be made that LV still doesn't fit _everone's_ style. If that were the case, _every_ woman with the financial means to purchase would own one, and the likes of Chanel, Burberry, etc would cease to exist. (I know ladies handbags may be an odd analogy, but being married, I have learned, and learned from this lesson).

Accordingly, while a custom, top-level, all-Italian deployment rubber strap would be awesome, your math spells out pretty clearly that in the big-picture this is not a great option for any involved. _However_, could there perhaps be a middle ground? Is there a 'generic' deployment rubber available, of acceptable quality level and cost that could be reasonably easily sourced, and made as an _optional_ addition to H2O's line? It would seem to me that if a 24mm non-tapered rubber (cut-to-fit/length) were available, and the *awesome* ratcheting clasp of the new 24mm H2O bracelet could be easily adapted (that shouldn't be too difficult), that may be a GREAT solution. In fact, I'd personally like that BETTER than a direct Steinhart clone or similar.

Regardless, the ORCA watch line is absolutely awesome, and I for one am feverishly awaiting its imminent release!


----------



## lexvil (May 2, 2008)

While I would love for someone to make a titanium mesh that I could use on other watches I would like to see an Orca case in titanium {not a fan of the H2o looks} if I were to buy one of the SS Orca's I would likely use mesh on it.


sheriffd2 said:


> I'm assuming a request for the use with the original (Ti) Kalmar? Or is this something you want for the ORCA line? (which are of course all stainless steel models)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> Accordingly, while a custom, top-level, all-Italian deployment rubber strap would be awesome, your math spells out pretty clearly that in the big-picture this is not a great option for any involved. _However_, could there perhaps be a middle ground? Is there a 'generic' deployment rubber available, of acceptable quality level and cost that could be reasonably easily sourced, and made as an _optional_ addition to H2O's line? It would seem to me that if a 24mm non-tapered rubber (cut-to-fit/length) were available, and the *awesome* ratcheting clasp of the new 24mm H2O bracelet could be easily adapted (that shouldn't be too difficult), that may be a GREAT solution. In fact, I'd personally like that BETTER than a direct Steinhart clone or similar.
> Regardless, the ORCA watch line is absolutely awesome, and I for one am feverishly awaiting its imminent release!


Thank you all for your feedback. 
If we will go ahead with this rubber strap idea it will be a fully custom developed rubber strap with unique clasp and 24/24mm size. Our bracelet clasp could be adopted and maybe the clasp could be even interchangeable between bracelet and rubber strap. So buy the bracelet and get the rubber strap foc. The rubber strap with our bracelet clasp will result in a very expensive combination, as our bracelet clasp is the most expensive clasp I have came accross.

Based on your comments I´m currently working on 
- white high end dial (completely new design)
- white sapphire inlay
- super domed sapphire glass
- ...

BTW, for some special editions of the H2O ORCA to be introduced in 2013 we were able to buy this week a high QTY of nicely decorated high-end ETA 2892A2 movements with perlage and blued screws. WWWWOOOOWWW!


----------



## SBD (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm not yet an H2O customer, but I'd like to throw in my 2 cents. A titanium outer case (and bracelet or mesh) would be a prerequisite for me.
I'd also like to add a vote for the skeletonized outer case. There's a legitimate tool use for this (ease of cleaning) especially because of the 2-case design of the Orca. On top of that, I'm sure it would look cool too. Seriously makes me wonder about alternate treatments for the inner case...DLC inner case with a brushed titanium outer case...drooollll


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> Thank you all for your feedback.
> If we will go ahead with this rubber strap idea it will be a fully custom developed rubber strap with unique clasp and 24/24mm size. Our bracelet clasp could be adopted and maybe the clasp could be even interchangeable between bracelet and rubber strap. So buy the bracelet and get the rubber strap foc. The rubber strap with our bracelet clasp will result in a very expensive combination, as our bracelet clasp is the most expensive clasp I have came accross.
> 
> Based on your comments I´m currently working on
> ...


Clemens, how long do you think it would take for the white dial/bezel option to hit the market? I'd love to see it come out and be fitted with one of the 2892 movements....


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

SBD said:


> I'm not yet an H2O customer, but I'd like to throw in my 2 cents. A titanium outer case (and bracelet or mesh) would be a prerequisite for me.
> I'd also like to add a vote for the skeletonized outer case. There's a legitimate tool use for this (ease of cleaning) especially because of the 2-case design of the Orca. On top of that, I'm sure it would look cool too. Seriously makes me wonder about alternate treatments for the inner case...DLC inner case with a brushed titanium outer case...drooollll


Titanium would be nice, but in this case the ORCA bracelet made from SS 316L will not fit in terms of color. Also a titanium mesh might be difficult to source as I haven´t seen something like that yet. So I don´t think titanium is currently an option.

The skeletized outer case is something I feel would something additional to the H2O ORCA family. I personally like that idea.

Thank you for your input!



marked said:


> Clemens, how long do you think it would take for the white dial/bezel option to hit the market? I'd love to see it come out and be fitted with one of the 2892 movements....


The 2892 movements will be available only inside some special models made from stainless damascus steel. The movements require some redesign of the case inside to take up this thinner movement.

If we will produce the white dial and white inlay they will be not available before mid of 2013.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

If developed I know I would purchase a custom H2O rubber dive strap that fits the Orca clasp. 

I would also be very interested in a custom Orca mesh bracelet. |>


----------



## blue² (Nov 5, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> Based on your comments I´m currently working on
> - white high end dial (completely new design)
> - white sapphire inlay
> - super domed sapphire glass
> - ...


Another dial design sounds very good for me, Clemens. That offers a lot of possible variations with the different outer cases. :-!

Do you think of other colours too? Maybe blue, orange or red would be great.


----------



## Mårde (Mar 13, 2012)

DEMO111 said:


> If developed I know I would purchase a custom H2O rubber dive strap that fits the Orca clasp.


I'd like to see a H2O rubber strap too! Something like Tissot is offering for their new Seastar models (with a bit thicker rubber please), see the picture below.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

blue² said:


> Another dial design sounds very good for me, Clemens. That offers a lot of possible variations with the different outer cases. :-! Do you think of other colours too? Maybe blue, orange or red would be great.


We will have a wide color variation with 17 different dials on the KALMAR series and I´m not planning similar variaty for the ORCA series. Colored dials require also sapphire inlays in the same color and for both you have to respect MOQ for the production. The sapphire inlays are one of the most expensive parts in the production of the ORCA series.



Mårde said:


> I'd like to see a H2O rubber strap too! Something like Tissot is offering for their new Seastar models (with a bit thicker rubber please), see the picture below.





DEMO111 said:


> If developed I know I would purchase a custom H2O rubber dive strap that fits the Orca clasp.
> 
> I would also be very interested in a custom Orca mesh bracelet. |>


I will give that a thought.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The H2O bracelet parade! 

We received this week 500 H2O ORCA bracelets and here you see 160 bracelets in 16 boxes and in one drawer.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> The H2O bracelet parade!
> 
> We received this week 500 H2O ORCA bracelets and here you see 160 bracelets in 16 boxes and in one drawer.


o| I so didn't need to see this. I'm ready now. I can see the finish line. I can't wait. I've been trying to temper my excitement, but it's not working. This is going to be a great watch. Congrats H2O.


----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

Let the hardening process begins! 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

|>|>|>|>|>


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Just a short update for the mesh and rubber strap with the H2O micro-adjustment clasp.

I think there is a technically a chance for mesh and rubber strap with the H2O clasp. Just the design needs to be developed. I personally would favor a more classic design, as the straps has to fit the The H2O ORCA series, the KALMAR and whatever is coming.  So it´s impossible to make strap design with fitted end link. Additionally the rubber or mesh should also suit to other watches well. 

Are there any design proposals? 
Of course, there are!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> Just a short update for the mesh and rubber strap with the H2O micro-adjustment clasp.
> 
> I think there is a technically a chance for mesh and rubber strap with the H2O clasp. Just the design needs to be developed. I personally would favor a more classic design, as the straps has to fit the The H2O ORCA series, the KALMAR and whatever is coming.  So it´s impossible to make strap design with fitted end link. Additionally the rubber or mesh should also suit to other watches well.
> 
> ...


i don't have any design proposals but I love the idea of a mesh bracelet. I'm really indifferent about a rubber strap, but could be swayed if I saw something different.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

On the rubber, my suggestion is go with thicker strap (min 5mm) OR tapered thickness 5-6mm down to 4-3mm. Most important.....COLOUR OPTIONS!!!  Whites, turquoise, greys, greens, blues, taupes.....

A cool design would be putting the grooves along the side (like the isofrane has) and rather than the 4 rectangle holes up the middle go with 3 or 4 circular holes each being the same diameter OR just gradiating slightly smaller in diameter giving a tapered look. With the H20 micro clasp on the rubber would look pretty badazz IMO. 

A second design option is to just have the grooves only and thats it.

Also ribbing the bottom side is a nice feature too to keep the rubber in place on the wrist.

YEAH - Im an isofrane fan.....lol


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

We have finished our first idea for the H2O rubber strap today and my engineer is working tomorrow on the CAD data to wrap the strap around and attach it to a watch case. I like it already.  If the CAD will be finished tomorrow I will make the first renderings maybe on Sunday.

Prelimary Specs:
natural rubber strap
5mm thickness
24mm/24mm
2 different length to fit to all wrist sizes
Adjustable
color: black / other colors tbd

*And the best: We could use the H2O bracelet clasp with micro-adjustment*

@Danny: Good to read that you´re a fan of the vintage isofrane / omega strap design. 

Our watches have a more straight design and so should be the rubber strap. We have just few round elements in the case desin and I believe a more square and vintage design would fit better to all our current cases of the ORCA series and future products.

Tomorrow we may see more.  My 8-core CAD station will heat up our office tomorrow to comfortable temp level. 

*And last but not least:* We have not yet decided to produce a custom H2O rubber strap! We would like share only with you our ideas of what could be possible. From the rendering to product on the table it´s a long run. The watch industry is SLOW and it will require several months and a high investment (tooling costs + 1000pcs MOQ!!) to get this done.


----------



## oetang (Sep 18, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> We have finished our first idea for the H2O rubber strap today and my engineer is working tomorrow on the CAD data to wrap the strap around and attach it to a watch case. I like it already.  If the CAD will be finished tomorrow I will make the first renderings maybe on Sunday.
> 
> Prelimary Specs:
> natural rubber strap
> ...


I hope making this rubber strap will have a positive outcome for your watch company Clemens, making a universal 24mm rubber strap will attract more potential customers which could be profitable in the long run. I'm very excited to see the drawings, I can just say that having the orca clasp on it will be a winner! I tend to agree on the more vintage design, furthermore I'd love to see the round logo imprinted somewhere on the strap!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

oetang said:


> ..., furthermore I'd love to see the round logo imprinted somewhere on the strap!


I´m not sure Wave logo should be placed on instantly visible place on the strap as the intention is to create a strap that fits any watch with 24mm. As a watch owner of another brand you would hesitate to attach a strap with prominent H2O logo on. I would prefer to include the Wave logo only on the clasp and nowhere else.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I heard Crepas had some QC problems making a custom rubber strap for their Tektite. 
Best of luck if you go that route, and I know in the end you'll take only the best Quality product.
I'll be waiting to put $$ down for it when and if it arrives!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

Today we have finished our first idea for a custom H2O natural rubber strap utilizing the H2O ORCA clasp. The design should be classic and fit to all our ORCA + KALMAR cases well.

Specs are same as aboce stated:


natural rubber strap 
5mm thickness / slightly thinner with 4.80mm at the clasp side 
24mm/24mm 
2 different length to fit to all wrist sizes / one strap could be shortened by links that could be cutted / second strap could be exchanged against shorter or longer version 
Micro-adjustable clasp 
color: black / other colors tbd 

What do you think?


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

not a fan of rubber band but this one whit the H20 clasp looks cool!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

Holy Cow,that's smokin HOT!
I'm definitely in, if production goes through!


----------



## blue² (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

WOW!!!


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

Wow, Clemens, I LOVE it! If these make it to production, I'll definitely be getting one of these for my Orca!


----------



## oetang (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

I'm making that first render my wallpaper on pc, mobile phone and tablet! And seeing the strap on the Orca dive that I've ordered, I'm just a nut for rubber straps with deployant clasps it truly looks great. Clemens how does sizing work with the orca clasp? Cutting the rubber?

Well I'm in for H2O rubber straps, I dont really mind different designs as long as it has the awesome clasp!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

The rubber strap could be shortened by:

1. Cutting the rubber in one side in increments of 7mm
2. The other side of the strap might be available in two different length
3. Three holes inside the clap / not shown in the renderings / please havea look at the photos of the bracelet
4. Micro adjustment inside the clap itself


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

*Cool! *

First off, Clemens, let me once again say for the umpteenth time, *much respect* to you for not only listening to your customer base, but also in never wasting any time in exploring ideas and experimenting with designs. Even if this never sees the light of day, it's awesome that you continue to constantly look for new ways to improve and expand the H2O line. That impresses me more than anything.

As for these initial renderings, for what my personal opinion may be worth, I'll offer my thoughts....

Let me say this first... If a strap _exactly_ as it's rendered here, without any further changes or refinements is produced, *I'll buy more than one*, no question! 









Now, that said, here are my _detailed_ thoughts...

positive:

• I really like the idea of natural rubber. Of course I'm not surprised by this idea, as you always reach for top-shelf materials
• I LOVE the clasp integration, this is a HUGE missing piece in the available straps out there! 
• *Un*tapered! WooHoo! Yes! Obviously this is necessary to integrate the H20 ratcheting clasp, but the non tapered look really helps 'solidify' the feel of a lighter/softer strap material like rubber.
• Thick! That's fantastic! 
• And from a design point, I really appreciate the idea of keeping the 'H2O' signature markings limited to the clasp alone. I am always proud to show off the H2O name, and the round 'wave' logo is one of the best looking logos around. But as you've suggested, I agree that keeping it 'unbranded' on the outside rubber is a great way to go, maintaining universal suitability for any watch.

negative:

• my only concern is the cut-outs/openings. I like the Isofrane strap, and I respect it's design, holes and all, for it's functionality. Me personally, I for one prefer a solid (no holes) design, and I'd love it with just the outer grooves running the length of the strap. That said, again, I do very much appreciate the functionality of those openings; ventilation, water escape, etc... So, it is probably a good idea to include these kind of Isofrane-like openings into the strap. But, I want to point out something that I'm sure many others will agree with... *Many rubber straps, especially the Isofrane-style copies (as supplied by Armida, Helson, etc...) these rectangular holes are too big. They allow the strap to both twist and stretch. And, they simply make the strap less aesthetically attractive.* My strong suggestion, if these holes are to be part of the design, and overall I believe its a good move, IMO they should be no larger than those on the Isofrane, and better yet, maybe even a bitter smaller/narrower, and perhaps fewer if possible. I'll be curious to hear others input on this detail, I'm only one one opinion 

Thanks, as always, Clemens, for the great renderings and keeping us updated with new stuff


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

Hi Dave, didn´t you request something like this? 

DISCLAIMER: JUST AN IDEA & RENDERING / NOT PLANNED YET


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

*OH MY GOD!*






























































*I am speechless!! *


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

*Just name you price my friend!* That is even *more beautiful than I imagined*. I'll pay you *right now*!!!!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*



sheriffd2 said:


> *Just name you price my friend!* That is even *more beautiful than I imagined*. I'll pay you *right now*!!!!!


 Thank you for the flowers! 

The design of the rubber strap just started and I personally like to see also the H2O buckle on the rubber. So everything is possible from bracelet clasp over buckle to cancelation of this idea. 

Good night from Germany!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

I can't stop looking at that white rendering. *PLEASE* don't change ANYTHING about that one, it's *PERFECTION*!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

Not as excited about the rubber as some of the others as it just looks like an Isofrane with a cool clasp...I will stick with the exceptional hardened bracelet. Oh, still looking forward to some renderings for some interesting outer cases (skeletized) when/if you have the time Clemens.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*



H2O Watch said:


> Hi Dave, didn´t you request something like this?
> 
> DISCLAIMER: JUST AN IDEA & RENDERING / NOT PLANNED YET


I share the same sentiment as sheriffd....send me the white dial module and white sapphire bezel so i can swap it in my dive that i ordered 

AND that strapo in white.....*****.....SMOKIN!!

I get serial #001 cause of my suggestion


----------



## Mårde (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

Hi Clemens!

I totally appreciate your fast responses to our desires of a H2O rubber strap, many thanks for that. But, I must say I was hoping for a little more closed design for the strap as well. The clasp is just perfect fot the rubber strap.

And the white dialed ORCA dive rendering looks amazing!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

I share the same opinion as some other regarding the rubber strap. The first openings are too wide for my taste and should have the same dimensions like the smaller ones with same width but lower height. Maybe all holes shold have the same dimensions. When I made the renderings this was my first thought, but on Sunday asking your engineer to spend another 3 hours for CAD drawings wouldn´t be a great idea. Fortunately he´s also an extreme dive watch enthusiast with sooo many dive watches.


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi Clemens.

I like the idea of a H20 rubber strap but not if it is going to be an Isofrane imitation. 
As I already own an Isofrane, I would love to see something different and unique from H20 to go with my Orca and justify the purchase.

Kudos needs to go to you for getting a prototype drawing up as quick as you have. It is impressive to see such speed of service from a company.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Clemens,

It's great to see that you are pursuing a possible custom dive strap for H2O. I am extremely interested in a strap that will have straight ends for lug fit and also fit the custom Orca clasp. Nice!

But, in the world of design possibilities I personally would like to see a differentiating visual appearance unique to H2O. The current CAD renderings look like a slight evolotion from the current Isofrane strap. IMO, if you are going to pursue all of the involved time, effort and expense in making a custom strap then take the strap design in a unique direction to H2O. Make it have it's own unique visual identity. I really like the thickness and outer groove details. But the rectangular holes are too "Isofrane" in appearance. Like Sheriffd2 said above, we already have Armida and Helson using the same design. Make the H2O strap unique.

Some design thoughts might be to make the center holes circular or oval in shape, or maybe "pill" shaped (elongated with full radius ends). The circular/oval detail in the strap hole shapes would relate visually to the form details of the watch itself.

Just my O2¢.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*



sheriffd2 said:


> *Cool! *
> 
> First off, Clemens, let me once again say for the umpteenth time, *much respect* to you for not only listening to your customer base, but also in never wasting any time in exploring ideas and experimenting with designs. Even if this never sees the light of day, it's awesome that you continue to constantly look for new ways to improve and expand the H2O line. That impresses me more than anything.
> 
> ...


Count me as #2. sheriffd I share the same thoughts as you brother. Now we have 2 on board, so production needs to start.....ASAP 

I love the rendering as is and to keep the openings a tad smaller than isofrane. Definitely not bigger. I just LOVE it. I'm gonna need a separate H20 watch strap case for all of the H20 straps/bracelets I currently have and WILL have down the road.

Only H20 can quench my watch thirst these days. LOL


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

I too am loving the white dial. Could be the big brother to my white PO...


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

that white rendering looks very very interesting maybe also a nice deep blue would be very cool!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

The first vintage strap didn´t meet my personal taste well enough and smaller holes over the whole strap length would improve the design a lot.


































For me it´s questionable if the H2O clap should be used for the strap, because it´s a very expensive item. The clasp is much more expensive compared to our H2O buckle, which is already about 10x more expensive as all the buckle you find on these vintage straps. In result we are talking about a price of maybe USD80-90 for the rubber strap incl. the H2O clasp, which makes it hard for me to see the ROI somewhere near.



marked said:


> I too am loving the white dial. Could be the big brother to my white PO...





Alessio Scala said:


> that white rendering looks very very interesting maybe also a nice deep blue would be very cool!


The white dial was among the first three choices of 17 KALMAR dials and the renderings turns out very nice.  A blue dial was not very successful on the Kalmar and I believe there will be no blue dial for the ORCA series. Sorry for that.


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

Clemens, I would happily pay $80 - $100 for that strap with the clasp. The uniqueness of that clasp on the rubber strap would make it worth to me. We all pay $100+ for Isofranes with buckles. I know that you will ensure the quality is top notch, so I'd have no issues.

i'm betting that there are enough of us who have purchased Kalmars and Orcas that would make it profitable - not to mention those who would purchase this strap and buckle for their other 24mm watches. Although I have no idea how many you'd have to have made, as I know you'd be dealing with some sort of minimum order quantity to get them created.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

Clemens, I like the proportions of the holes on your latest CAD rendering. Nice!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

It still looks like an uninspiring Isofrane derivative to me but the price is fair considering the clasp.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

I echo the sentiments that I WILL pay for the strap with the clasp as per the rendering if it is $100 bucks. I will buy minimum 3 straps based on the colours you release -- my humble request is WHITE, GREY, LIGHT BLUE/TURQUISE, and hell, even TAUPE/DESSERT SAND one ...so make that 4 straps that I will buy.

I will go against the grain and say that I REALLY REALLY love the first strap rendering, especially in the white.

Danny


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*



emathieu said:


> Clemens, I would happily pay $80 - $100 for that strap with the clasp. The uniqueness of that clasp on the rubber strap would make it worth to me. We all pay $100+ for Isofranes with buckles. I know that you will ensure the quality is top notch, so I'd have no issues...





DEMO111 said:


> Clemens, I like the proportions of the holes on your latest CAD rendering. Nice!...





Danny T said:


> I echo the sentiments that I WILL pay for the strap with the clasp as per the rendering if it is $100 bucks...y


Clemens, I certainly appreciate the position you're in, it is a big risk and a significant investment. Just reading through this thread is in itself a testament to the old adage 'you can't please everyone'.

I sympathize with your dilemma, you're _always_ going to have differences in taste, style, price expectation, etc, etc, etc... Including being true to your own tastes and ideas. I don't envy your position in making these kind of decisions. Accordingly, it seems you're taking a wise route with these renderings. The Isofrane is a proven style, in both *aesthetics* and just as, if not more importantly, *function*. To me, this is *not* an Isofrane copy, rather these concepts acknowledge the Isofrane's strengths and improve upon them. Your new adjustable/ratcheting clasp is the strongest key to this new design, and in my opinion, it's potential success.

I'll say it again, this is a HUGE gaping hole in the available straps out there. Show me even ONE strap that incorporate a universal 24mm fit and a quality ratcheting clasp, let alone even remotely in the $100 range. It doesn't exist, and why it doesn't is just beyond me. The above responses, I'm quite confident, are just the surface of the actual demand. Comparing this design to the Isofrance (simple tang buckle only, which sells (successfully!) for far north of $100!), or to the Steinhart (with simple deployment clasp, which sells for about $55-$65 US) and this proposed H2O strap is *unquestionably superior.* Heck even comparing it to ANY rubber strap out there, even without any further improvements to your rendering, you've designed and could offer a strap *BETTER* than *anything* out there. And with an estimated price _well_ below the Isofrane's retail price.

These are *DIVE* watches afterall. A proper highest quailty and enormously functional, DIVE ready strap befitting of your DIVE watches, just makes sense. ;-)

I have no idea what your minimum order quantities are, though you've given us a pretty good idea of what the initial costs are. It may take some time to recover the investment, but if the ORCA system is to stick around for a while, and forthcoming H2O models are being developed that could also utilize this strap, not only do you have a product that could be sold ala carte for other watches, this also seems like an further opportunity to have a signature H2O rubber strap for H2O itself.

Only you can decide whether this is the best road for H2O, or how the numbers work out cost vs ROI. I definitely love it and hope it's reality is possible, but like I said first, I totally see your dilemma.

Besides, I'm already so anxious to have my ORCA's I'm about to pop!


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

Waiting for H2O mesh bracelet for H2O ORCA


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*



H2O Watch said:


> The first vintage strap didn´t meet my personal taste well enough and smaller holes over the whole strap length would improve the design a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clemens; $100 for a natural rubber strap with a ratcheting clasp is good deal, IMO. If I were to choose between your two designs, I prefer the smaller holes of the second rendering. Something to consider (and already mentioned) would be NO holes -- with the outer grooves. I have a Breitling Diver II strap that while still sporty in appearance doesn't have that "I'm a dive strap" look to it like the Isofranes. To me, a solid rubber will be more versatile and suit all your case designs as well as many other watch brands.


----------



## Mårde (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*



mtbluger said:


> Clemens; $100 for a natural rubber strap with a ratcheting clasp is good deal, IMO. If I were to choose between your two designs, I prefer the smaller holes of the second rendering. Something to consider (and already mentioned) would be NO holes -- with the outer grooves. I have a Breitling Diver II strap that while still sporty in appearance doesn't have that "I'm a dive strap" look to it like the Isofranes. To me, a solid rubber will be more versatile and suit all your case designs as well as many other watch brands.


My thoughts exactly! The second rendering is better, but I'd like to see a closed or almost closed design too. And 100 $ for a H2O quality strap with a supercool clasp isn't too much.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*



sheriffd2 said:


> Clemens, I certainly appreciate the position you're in, it is a big risk and a significant investment. Just reading through this thread is in itself a testament to the old adage 'you can't please everyone'.
> 
> I sympathize with your dilemma, you're _always_ going to have differences in taste, style, price expectation, etc, etc, etc... Including being true to your own tastes and ideas. I don't envy your position in making these kind of decisions. Accordingly, it seems you're taking a wise route with these renderings. The Isofrane is a proven style, in both *aesthetics* and just as, if not more importantly, *function*. To me, this is *not* an Isofrane copy, rather these concepts acknowledge the Isofrane's strengths and improve upon them. Your new adjustable/ratcheting clasp is the strongest key to this new design, and in my opinion, it's potential success.
> 
> ...


@All: Thank you for all your replies & suggestions! 

I think Dave summarized the dilemma very well. I couldn´t add even one additional meaningful sentence, which wasn´t said already.  Maybe one thing to consider as well: We are a VERY small company and the resources are limited. So everything need to gets a certain priority and not everything could be realized in short term. Besides our limitations the watch industry is extremely slow working. New dials for example take at least one months to sample and additional 3 months until final production is finished.

I have to put all requests into a "global" H2O picture or screnario and maybe the one or other idea will be realized sooner or later. Of course I would like to have a H2O rubber strap with our clasp, but also a H2O Mesh or new ORCA dials would be great. For the next months I´m also planning continuously updates for the inner and outer cases of the H2O ORCA series. But also smaller projects are important too: From a high end watch reseller I got a request for several high end ORCA models made from handmade stainless damascus steel with dial markers made from real diamonds. Sometimes lume is not first priority.


----------



## Mårde (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

I really like this Omega style rubber strap (not necesarily the colour). Maybe something H2O could use for design ideas... (I "borrowed" the pics from this thread)


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

It's not bad, but a bit on the formal side IMO. And I never understood the threading print on a rubber strap.
The closed lug end would also be problematic for the different cases.
But I think you were referring to the basic shape of the strap and how it's integrated to the buckle.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

I'm still drooling for the white bezel, white dial and white strap rendering Celmens posted.

This version MUST happen!!


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the wait is killing me! Can't wait to see my ORCA's!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*



sheriffd2 said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the wait is killing me! Can't wait to see my ORCA's!


I'm with ya Dave, really looking forward to getting my hands on my Orca.

And a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Clemens! I hope you have a good one my friend. b-)


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

 Birthday???? What´s that???? 

Thank you, Dave!

Maybe you´re interested into having a brief look at 16 of our puppies? All cases were sent already to the hardening company and the first batch (CLASSIC/VINTAGE/MONO cases) should return end of this week. Also the two bezel will be ready this week. The Dive and Dress cases will return one week later.

Currently I´m waiting for the bezel inlays, which will be shipped to us on his Friday.

I think in the next week the first watches are ready to be shipped.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

Looks awesome - hmmm. wonder if mine is in there. Cant wait.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

Those pics are just cruel!










They look great, Clemens, but we expected that of course! 

Allow me to second DEMO's B-Day wishes! Hope it's a great one for you brother!


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

cooool! hope i am in the first batch!

Clemens HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!have a damn nice one!;-)


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*



H2O Watch said:


> Birthday???? What´s that????
> 
> Thank you, Dave!
> 
> ...


Oh my. I think I just had an Orcasm.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*



gshock626 said:


> ...*Orca*sm.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: CUSTOM H2O RUBBER FIRST IDEA*

Man, the 2 reserved spots in my watchbox are really needing to be filled ASAP....my Kalmars are getting lonely and need their Orca Dive and Dress siblings home soon!

Happy belated BDay Clemens!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Is the outer ring different on the black dials than the renderings? I thought it had minute markers like the gray dial outer ring?








[/QUOTE]


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Good Point and good eye! - Looks like Dial 1 black has no minute markers? I hope its just the angle and focus cause all the previous renderings had the minute markers on it?



mekenical said:


> Is the outer ring different on the black dials than the renderings? I thought it had minute markers like the gray dial outer ring?


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mårde (Mar 13, 2012)

primerak said:


> Good Point and good eye! - Looks like Dial 1 black has no minute markers? I hope its just the angle and focus cause all the previous renderings had the minute markers on it?


According to these pictures there should be minute markers, but they are not as visible as in renderings. See this post.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

All black dials have second marker and they are printed in cool grey (same color like the grey ORCA dial). 

BTW, this weekend the photos for the new H2O calendar 2013 will be taken in Milano, Italy, by Marc Evans. He´s a great, if not the best, fashion photographer in Milano and takes photos in Helmut Newton style. We have organized a nice location and two models (male or female? Oh, I don´t remember exactly   ) to present our watches. 
The first H2O calendar 2012 was downloaded about 15.000x times, what I would judge as a great result. This time we will include into our calendar one unreleased prototype watch, which arrived just in time today. 

Hope you will like the calendar!


----------



## soberdave09 (Apr 9, 2010)

*just spotted mine.can't wait,clemens you da man*


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> All black dials have second marker and they are printed in cool grey (same color like the grey ORCA dial).
> 
> BTW, this weekend the photos for the new H2O calendar 2013 will be taken in Milano, Italy, by Marc Evans. He´s a great, if not the best, fashion photographer in Milano and takes photos in Helmut Newton style. We have organized a nice location and two models (male or female? Oh, I don´t remember exactly   ) to present our watches.
> The first H2O calendar 2012 was downloaded about 15.000x times, what I would judge as a great result. This time we will include into our calendar one unreleased prototype watch, which arrived just in time today.
> ...


that is totally COOL!
in this days i have handled a few new calendar...very poor :-( and just some minute ago i was wondering if H20 want to make a new 2013 cool as the 2012 calendar.
no need to ask anymore Clemens!|> Marc Evans is GREAT!

P.S.: no need male in the calendar prefered 2 or 3 female....if you want 20K dowload.:-d


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

One "unreleased prototype" in the calendar????



Clemens, your gonna make me bankrupt! Yeah I'll be downloading the calendar for the female eye candy for dam sure 

Just make sure you make the white Orca and rubber straps like the rendering pls.....I wont rest till that happens...LOL


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Just a short ORCA update:

- All inner cases are assembled 
- First outer cases (MONO / CLASSIC / VINTAGE) and all bezels are back from the hardening and will be prepared now. 
- The DIVE and DRESS should be in END of next week earliest
- The Pre-Order will be closed soon
- Delivery will be before CHRISTMAS, 24th of December!

I have to effectively use the working hours:
- Close to zero time for forum work / Will send H2O newsletter soon with similar information like above
- Configuration changes are no more possible.
- No individual shipping requests are possible. 
- Please don´t send emails with request to speed up individual shipment. 


Enjoy the last days waiting! 

Clemens


----------



## merik (Jul 5, 2010)

Delivery before christmas = thumbs up.

M


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Just got email update and wanted to clear up - will all watches be shipped on 14-Dec., including the dive/dress? Or will you be delivering the dive and dress after the 14th as your getting back the cases staggered from hardening?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Apologies just read the update again and clearly states: "Due to the high amount of orders the shipment will take several days. We will send the tracking number same day as we processed your shipment." More appropriate question is will all watches be shipped randomly, certain cases first, or sequentially by number? Not in a hurry at all just will be travelling around this time and just wanted to be around to receive it if possible.



primerak said:


> Just got email update and wanted to clear up - will all watches be shipped on 14-Dec., including the dive/dress? Or will you be delivering the dive and dress after the 14th as your getting back the cases staggered from hardening?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The DIVE and DRESS cases will be back from hardening this week. All cases will be send at same time accordingly to theeir order income. 
Of course not all watches could be shipped on the first day as the number of orders is way too high.

*All customers will be get an email with tracking number when their was shipped at the same day.* 
Please don´t ask for individual tracking numbers: No email with tracking number = order not shipped yet / email with tracking number = order shipped


----------



## Kent108 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Enjoy* the last days waiting???

As our British friends would say, "Not bloody likely, mate!" If anything, this is the most excruciating time ... 



H2O Watch said:


> Enjoy the last days waiting!
> 
> Clemens


----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

I hope this will arrived in time to apend some table action time in Vegas...•﹏•

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

Anyone else feeling the weight of the wait? Arggggghhhhh it's sooooo excruciating!!! In a good way.... :-d

I can't wait to see all the variations other members have bought from Clemens.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Hyp_gnosis said:


> Anyone else feeling the weight of the wait? Arggggghhhhh it's sooooo excruciating!!! In a good way.... :-d
> 
> I can't wait to see all the variations other members have bought from Clemens.


I've been feeling like this since Nov!! but even more excitied for Clemens to release that rubber strap and the white bezel and dial module !!!! I wont rest until he get's that going....lol


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Danny, I think you will be satisfied with us. At least up to 66%. 

BTW, the H2O ORCA pre-order phase will close tomorrow and shipping starts on Friday!


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

-2 days.......


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Mmmmm, I can taste that Orca now. Tastes like chicken. :-d 

We are getting close.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

I think I'm going to leave mine wrapped up until Christmas. I think I have enough willpower to do so. I'm hoping the pics you guys post will sustain me.

However, it's all contingent on my Olivier arriving before my Orca does. If the Orca arrives first, all bets are off.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

That will not happen in my house. It will get opened as soon as it hits the door...no willpower



MrMayface said:


> I think I'm going to leave mine wrapped up until Christmas. I think I have enough willpower to do so. I'm hoping the pics you guys post will sustain me.
> 
> However, it's all contingent on my Olivier arriving before my Orca does. If the Orca arrives first, all bets are off.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^You got that right!! As soon as I get a tracking number I'm calling FEDEX as soon as it lands I'm calling them and gonna go pick it up!!

I cant wait any longer!

o|


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

Danny T said:


> ^You got that right!! As soon as I get a tracking number I'm calling FEDEX as soon as it lands I'm calling them and gonna go pick it up!!
> 
> I cant wait any longer!
> 
> o|


You and me both! I am going to rip this one open immediately!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

emathieu said:


> You and me both! I am going to rip this one open immediately!


  

All watches are going after final assembly on our timegrapher and since we have received fresh ETA 2824 movements directly from ETA the time keeping is excellent!!!  I would estimate above 90% of all movements are inside the TOP specification with less or equal than +/- 4sec./day. 50% of the movements are between +/- 2 sec./day. Not too bad!


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

Time to release the Orcas!!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

WOOOOWWWW That´s the perfect picture!


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> All watches are going after final assembly on our timegrapher and since we have received fresh ETA 2824 movements directly from ETA the time keeping is excellent!!!  I would estimate above 90% of all movements are inside the TOP specification with less or equal than +/- 4sec./day. 50% of the movements are between +/- 2 sec./day. Not too bad!


Absolutely terrific Clemens, your effort on QC is commendable and shows what a commitment you have made to customer satisfaction. Looking forward to my Orca!


----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

Clemens, What is the order of watches getting shipped out? Based on serial#, or order#? Or random? Don't want to sound like an impatient kid (Or maybe we all are), just wanted to know the "procedure". Thanks.


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

xo96 said:


> Clemens, What is the order of watches getting shipped out? Based on serial#, or order#? Or random? Don't want to sound like an impatient kid (Or maybe we all are), just wanted to know the "procedure". Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 904209


ahahahaha
hope that is based on serial number and order time in this case i think that i am one of first on both
i have placed the preorder on the first day!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Basically it´s the order ID. Tomorrow only ORCAS with flat glass will be shipped. I think it will be around 20-25 watches. Second shipment is Monday and every day onwards. 

Good night!
Clemens


----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks Clemens. .....#96...... arhh. ......

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

ID #51 here....:-d


----------



## Mårde (Mar 13, 2012)

Mine is #46... I can almost feel it on my wrist!


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> Basically it´s the order ID. Tomorrow only ORCAS with flat glass will be shipped. I think it will be around 20-25 watches. Second shipment is Monday and every day onwards.
> 
> Good night!
> Clemens


Excellent news Clemens |>

Mine has the domed crystal so hopefully it will arrive before the Christmas break. I have really been looking forward to getting mine on my wrist ever since I was able to play with the prototype watch samples.

I can honestly tell you guys These are going to be REALLY good. |> |>


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@Danny T: Just had your watch on my timegrapher: +1 sec/day! Not too bad.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

DEMO111 said:


> I can honestly tell you guys These are going to be REALLY good. |> |>


I honestly believe you |>. Can't wait!!!


----------



## oetang (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh no #194, maybe I can jump in front of the line because I'm so closeby #netherlands !


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I have order #66 and #107

Here's hoping it's bundled based on #66 

Danny


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

DEMO111 said:


> I can honestly tell you guys These are going to be REALLY good. |> |>


Absolutely. I'll second that, Dave, I too can assure you all, these are going to impress you all well past your expectations


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> @Danny T: Just had your watch on my timegrapher: +1 sec/day! Not too bad.


I LOVE YOU MAN!!

Man hugs all around!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The H2O ORCAs will show up in the US in just a few hours. I have one request: Let´s summarize all picture introduction in the following thread and leave this thread for our discussions:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/official-h2o-orca-picture-thread-790240.html

Enjoy your new H2O ORCAs!


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

My order number is 32, so I guess it is in the next batch. Oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy!!!! ;-)


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Mine is in Memphis and will be here tomorrow. Can't wait


----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

Good news Clemens. .....wishing my 96 comes in time for Santa. .. lol

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scoob (Sep 30, 2011)

Most excellent news. Mine is 72 and I am in Germany so hopefully she show's before Mr. Claus does.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

I received my watch today. Dive case and grey dial. I posted a few shots over in the other thread but I wanted to provide some quick comments.

First off the quality of this watch, from the finish to the fit is very high end. It all feels extremely well put together and solid. The finish is perfect. The date wheel is even grey to match the dial-nice touch. Basically not a detail unnoticed. I have not fitted the bracelet but it looks amazing as well, as are the included straps and two tools.

Clemens shipped it out Friday and it showed up this am via fed ex-again a nice thoughtful thing to do.

While I loved the initial H2O Kalmar it was just a little to big for me. This one fits great and is a perfect size. Pictures really don't do it justice at all.

Clemens should be commended again for pulling this off. A lot of thought went into this watch and and you can tell. I look forward to seeing what else comes out from his to make these even more unique.

Here is a quick iPhone shot from today.


----------



## oetang (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow all these divers look amazing I'm a vey patient guy though I'll await my turn  Does the rotor come plain like a standard ETA one btw?


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

oetang said:


> Wow all these divers look amazing I'm a vey patient guy though I'll await my turn  Does the rotor come plain like a standard ETA one btw?


 Clemens said in the other thread that the rotor does not have the lume on them.

I got my tracking number this morning. It is supposed to arrive Friday. It actually might be the first present under our tree. Did anyone in the States have to pay any customs when theirs was delivered?


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

the rotor don t have the lume due the very small gap whit the glass.
hope to receive my tracking soon as well ,in time for christmas


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Alessio Scala said:


> the rotor don t have the lume due the very small gap whit the glass.
> hope to receive my tracking soon as well ,in time for christmas


Yep, saw Clemens reply to that. A good solution would have been to have the H20 logo engraved instead of painted on with lume to keep the clearance with the glass in check. But that would probably require the rotor to be taken off and cost alot more.

Nonetheless, it's a cool option, but 9 out of 10 non watch freaks like us will not even notice subtle touches like that. We've just been spoiled!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I also thought about engraving, but I personally don´t like the material color inside the rotor. It looks like brass or kind of cheap golden and wouldn´t be nice. Looks like an old gentlemen watch from the 40th and not very stylish.  Tried it and dropped that idea.


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> Basically it´s the order ID. Tomorrow only ORCAS with flat glass will be shipped. I think it will be around 20-25 watches. Second shipment is Monday and every day onwards.
> 
> Good night!
> Clemens


Hi Clemens i know that i dont ask this ,but any news for my order ID #51 ? 
just because i would like to have it in time for xmas if is possible.
thanks!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I also thought about engraving, but I personally don´t like the material color inside the rotor. It looks like brass or kind of cheap golden and wouldn´t be nice. Looks like an old gentlemen watch from the 40th and not very stylish.  Tried it and dropped that idea.


Clemens,
the case back looks awesome enough without decorating the rotor.. The tooling looks incredible.. Maybe you could etch the glass with the h2o logo in future case backs...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Alessio Scala said:


> Hi Clemens i know that i dont ask this ,but any news for my order ID #51 ?
> just because i would like to have it in time for xmas if is possible.
> thanks!


Finished today and will be shipped today!  Takes just ONE day to Italy!!!


----------



## Alessio Scala (Oct 15, 2010)

H2O Watch said:


> Finished today and will be shipped today!  Takes just ONE day to Italy!!!


 thanks Clemens!


----------



## tynian16 (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't think I can wait anymore! All these pictures and news of shipments is driving me crazy...

The watch looks fantastic and I am hoping mine shows up for Christmas or at least New Year's!


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

Clemens, the wait is too much !!! A timely arrival of the Orca is expected to be the silver lining of my canceled vacation ... 

 when is my #21 shipping ???


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Nishant said:


> Clemens, the wait is too much !!! A timely arrival of the Orca is expected to be the silver lining of my canceled vacation ...
> 
> when is my #21 shipping ???


Without knowing every single watch assembly date I would expect that it will be finished at the weekend.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Working on H2O CALENDAR 2013 is nearly as fun as assembling the watches.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

HOLY GAWD!! 
Deutsche Frauen sind heiß!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I wish she was holding my Orcas

VaVa Voooom!


----------



## merik (Jul 5, 2010)

Still no e-mail with tracking number. "Before christmas" is not looking very likely....??

M


----------



## tynian16 (Jun 20, 2012)

Same for me! No email for serial #16 just yet.

I am bad at waiting.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi guys, I´m trying my best to send out the watches, but it turns out that not every single watch could be shipped before XMAS. Even with in average 18 hours working time per day for the last 2 weeks I believe a few watches will be send between XMAS and NY. I can´t give you a precise shipping for individual watch. It´s shipped when you get the tracking from us or Fedex.


----------



## tynian16 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not trying to rush you. I'm just excited!


----------



## merik (Jul 5, 2010)

Not complaining either. I just feel like a four year old on christmas day. Extremely excited. 

Clemens, we know you do your best and your information and forum updates are more than we can ask for. Keep up the great work!!

M


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi Clemens - I noticed on my Dive case the crown does not screw down flush to the case leaving gap approx 1mm. Is this a design element or should it screw down flush to the case?


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

primerak said:


> Hi Clemens - I noticed on my Dive case the crown does not screw down flush to the case leaving gap approx 1mm. Is this a design element or should it screw down flush to the case?


It is normal. This is so the center movement/watch can clear the outer case which is removable.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Eric


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Clemens,

Where's the order form, I am wanting another Orca and couldn't find the page..


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I was working the last 5 weeks only on the preparation of the ORCA launch and didn´t have time to upgrade the online shop. Latest end of this week the ORCA models are included, but if I should find time I may include them even earlier as I have many similar requests.


----------



## tynian16 (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi there. I was just wondering if there was any update as to when all of the H2O pre-orders will be shipped? Thanks!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I was working the last 5 weeks only on the preparation of the ORCA launch and didn´t have time to upgrade the online shop. Latest end of this week the ORCA models are included, but if I should find time I may include them even earlier as I have many similar requests.


Clemens I guess two isn't enough I am getting my third orca!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I was hoping to send out all pre-orders before XMAS, but unfortunately several need to be shipped between XMAS and NY too. During the next 5-6 working days all pre-orders should have been shipped.


----------



## tynian16 (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response. I am not trying to pressure you but have just been getting jealous at the pics! I am eagerly anticipating my mono and dress cases!


----------



## xo96 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks Clemens for the good news.



H2O Watch said:


> I was hoping to send out all pre-orders before XMAS, but unfortunately several need to be shipped between XMAS and NY too. During the next 5-6 working days all pre-orders should have been shipped.


Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Due to the hardening process the bracelet screws are sometimes difficult to loosen. Here is a tip I read from MrMayface in another forum:

"The screws were tight on my bracelet. I put it in a bowl boiling water and the screws loosened right up."

I have tried this advice an my bracelets and it worked very well.

Thank you, Javon, for the tip!


----------



## MattPap (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi Clemens,

How many preorders have you still to ship? 

I really look forward to receiving mine!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I will send the remaining pre-order watches 3rd of January. Unfortunately Fedex isn´t working 31st in Germany, but it´s now a short wait.


----------



## MattPap (Jun 17, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> I will send the remaining pre-order watches 3rd of January. Unfortunately Fedex isn´t working 31st in Germany, but it´s now a short wait.


Great!!!

Thanks Clemens


----------



## oetang (Sep 18, 2010)

So after staring at some of the best pictures of dive watches lately (Orca's ofcourse) I thought I'd give this thread a next bump! Thought we were still pondering about the next best thing for customization, my personal preferences:

-Superdome crystal; I don't believe I would purchase a different dial with the whole movement module just for creating a new look, but it would get very interesting if there'd be a superdomed crystal option on top of that! After seeing the pictures, wow I'd purchase any extra dial module with a superdome.
-Customized rotor; I'm not sure how many are bothered with this, but I'd still love to see a bit of uniqueness on the movement (even though I haven't seen it in the flesh yet). I am thinking of a general H2O decorated rotor instead of an Orca rotor that Clemens can use in other future movements, and that Orca owners could buy as a seperate rotor maybe? 
-Rubber with ratcheting clasp; I hope it will come alive some day the drawings looked incredible to me and the idea of using the existing clasp is just terrific. If not, I will start experimenting with the clasp myself when it arrives


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

oetang said:


> So after staring at some of the best pictures of dive watches lately (Orca's ofcourse) I thought I'd give this thread a next bump! Thought we were still pondering about the next best thing for customization, my personal preferences:
> 
> -Superdome crystal; I don't believe I would purchase a different dial with the whole movement module just for creating a new look, but it would get very interesting if there'd be a superdomed crystal option on top of that! After seeing the pictures, wow I'd purchase any extra dial module with a superdome.
> -Customized rotor; I'm not sure how many are bothered with this, but I'd still love to see a bit of uniqueness on the movement (even though I haven't seen it in the flesh yet). I am thinking of a general H2O decorated rotor instead of an Orca rotor that Clemens can use in other future movements, and that Orca owners could buy as a seperate rotor maybe?
> -Rubber with ratcheting clasp; I hope it will come alive some day the drawings looked incredible to me and the idea of using the existing clasp is just terrific. If not, I will start experimenting with the clasp myself when it arrives


Well, my number one request is something that Clemens indicated he would work on, and that of course is a full white dial and white bezel with sapphire insert, all fully luminous..... really hope that this comes to fruition.

Another thing I would like to see is a silver bezel with sapphire insert to compliment the silver/gray dial.

After seeing all the great pics, I'm really impressed with the sandwich dial. However, I don't really like any of the handsets with the sandwich dial. I'd love for clemens to provide a handset where all the hands are painted black except maybe the tip of the second hand. I think black hands with the sandwich dial and black bezel would look amazing and should be easy to offer as an option.

Love to see some titanium options and maybe some more radical outer cases....

No matter what, I'm really impressed with Clemens and H2O. He has managed to provide a really innovative and unique product.


----------



## tynian16 (Jun 20, 2012)

I am eagerly waiting my notice of shipping today. #16 should be on its way soon!


----------



## Macstorm (Dec 29, 2012)

oetang said:


> So after staring at some of the best pictures of dive watches lately (Orca's ofcourse) I thought I'd give this thread a next bump! Thought we were still pondering about the next best thing for customization, my personal preferences:
> 
> -Superdome crystal; I don't believe I would purchase a different dial with the whole movement module just for creating a new look, but it would get very interesting if there'd be a superdomed crystal option on top of that! After seeing the pictures, wow I'd purchase any extra dial module with a superdome.
> -Customized rotor; I'm not sure how many are bothered with this, but I'd still love to see a bit of uniqueness on the movement (even though I haven't seen it in the flesh yet). I am thinking of a general H2O decorated rotor instead of an Orca rotor that Clemens can use in other future movements, and that Orca owners could buy as a seperate rotor maybe?
> -Rubber with ratcheting clasp; I hope it will come alive some day the drawings looked incredible to me and the idea of using the existing clasp is just terrific. If not, I will start experimenting with the clasp myself when it arrives


I agree the Superdome crystal looks great and I'd love to see it as an option in the future.

With regards to the rotor I have to say I'm disappointed with the plain rotor I'm one of those people that likes this kind of thing and puts a great deal of value on the decoration it looks pretty and in my opinion seals the deal when it comes to attention to detai, not that you get to look at it all the time. Having said that Clemens is a legend and what has been created with regards to the Orca system is nothing but awesome quality in mind I love the design and engineering behind the complete system.

I'd love to see a custom rotor developed either specific to the Orca or generic to H2O brand. I fully understand the reasons behind the decision not to decorate but there must be another way round it. Even if the rotor was engraved and then filled with lum or a nice rich blue paint but that may be an expensive option or still not possible due to the clearance.

If the custom rotor really can't be achieved then I'd like to see an optional closed case back with a nice H2O symbol engraved into it.

For case options I'd love to see some exotic materials being used, perhaps a limited edition run.

And finally as someone else mentioned the complete white edition. I really liked the photoshop image that was made.

Im very jealous of all the new orca owners I'm waiting patiently for mine and look forward to getting a real feel. Huge thanks to all those who have been sharing pictures of theirs on the other thread.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Rotor:
The customer rotor is something I was hoping to include into the oRCA series as we did with the KALMAR series. That´s why we ordered from ETA the movements with plain rotor to leave as much possible room for the lume. There is a chance for an engraved rotor and HANDfilled with SL. This will glue like a torch once loaded, but will be very expensive to realize as we would do it in Switzerland. At the end there will be 100 customer willing to pay $100 for a custom rotor, but this will not justify the production run. 

An engraved rotor will limit your movement choices and this is in the world of ETA movement shortage maybe not the best idea. We have already ETA 2892 movements in stock and will get a HUGE batch of another high-end Swiss movement within this year. Additionally we may offer watches with ETA vintage movements too. So you would need for every single movement it´s own engraved rotor. 

As simple the things sound, the more complicated is the reality.

Special materials:
I wouldn´t work for H2O - my own company - if I would not have thought already into the special materials.  VERY limited production runs are currently close to be finished. The material is handcrafted and could only be made by a handful of knife maker in world. Each piece of the raw material is unique and different to all others. Not even two watches will look same. The price for the RAW material for one single watch is about $1500 without the production itself. These watches are made in quantities of 1 pcs (for myself  ) up to 6 pieces. We were approached by a high end watch dealer from Moscow who may take a huge quantity. So let´s wait and see if any of these will be available to the public. 

We are just starting with the ORCA series and there is no end to be expected soon. I have lots of ideas and listen to your requests carefully. I have counted the possible news and theoretically a new ORCA product could be launched every 10 days during 2013.


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> I have counted the possible news and theoretically a new ORCA product could be launched every 10 days during 2013.


 Every 10 days! Sweet lord. I can't take it. I was planning on saving a lot of money this year. My wife won't be happy about this.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Rotor:
> The customer rotor is something I was hoping to include into the oRCA series as we did with the KALMAR series. That´s why we ordered from ETA the movements with plain rotor to leave as much possible room for the lume. There is a chance for an engraved rotor and HANDfilled with SL. This will glue like a torch once loaded, but will be very expensive to realize as we would do it in Switzerland. At the end there will be 100 customer willing to pay $100 for a custom rotor, but this will not justify the production run.
> 
> An engraved rotor will limit your movement choices and this is in the world of ETA movement shortage maybe not the best idea. We have already ETA 2892 movements in stock and will get a HUGE batch of another high-end Swiss movement within this year. Additionally we may offer watches with ETA vintage movements too. So you would need for every single movement it´s own engraved rotor.
> ...


GAME ON !!

First order of business is the white dial module with the superdome crystal and white sapphire bezel......colour palette EXACTLY like the rendering please. I'm ready right now to pay.

A closed caseback would be really nice option if the rotor will not be decorated. I can see it now, a wicked flat, hardened cover with an engraved image of an Orca bursting our of the water in the center with the hex screws nicely showing around the outer edge. Or a hot Mermaid would work too 

Another cool caseback option is to use a coloured glass insert (similar to what the Oris Maldives has).

So Clemens your first 10 days is almost up....You have 7 days left to release the first new Orca option for 2013


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I really enjoy reading Clemens post... The Black Mono OT Edition with the super dome... And the renderings for A White Dial/Bezel, Really looks like I will be adding a lot of Orcas in 2013! Yikes.....


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

I got my tracking number today! :-! The wait is almost over. Thanks Clemens!


----------



## rimcroy (Jan 20, 2008)

emathieu said:


> I got my tracking number today! :-! The wait is almost over. Thanks Clemens!


Good to go! Ordered the diver and vintage and still waiting.....Hope to have them mine soon!


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

rimcroy said:


> Good to go! Ordered the diver and vintage and still waiting.....Hope to have them mine soon!


Mine came today! Trust me, you are going to love it!


----------



## Hyp_gnosis (Aug 21, 2010)

Eric, that dial, handset bezel combo rocks. Nice choice!


----------



## Ashton (May 7, 2009)

Hi Clemens,

Is it still available now ? And the Price change ?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The ORCAs will be included completely into the shop system in the next 2 days. All remaining pre-orders will be send within today. The outer cases and bracelet are already included into the shop.

We are working on a new, limited addition to the ORCA series and hope to launch it within this week. I KNOW you will like it!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking foward to the Ltd Edn....



H2O Watch said:


> The ORCAs will be included completely into the shop system in the next 2 days. All remaining pre-orders will be send within today. The outer cases and bracelet are already included into the shop.
> 
> We are working on a new, limited addition to the ORCA series and hope to launch it within this week. I KNOW you will like it!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Sign me up Clemens I'm sure I've got to have it..
I took my inner case out and tried to scratch my case on the inside..and the pin point did not scratch the metal .The pin point just slipped on the surface with no visible scratch.
7Carbon is working.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

It will be my absolute favorite version of the ORCA. Released to be on this Thursday or Friday on Oceanictime and available in our store at same time. UNFORTUNATELY we produced just very small QTY. 

Yes, 7 CARBON is absolutely amazing! I did the same and the result is always surprising! The normal SS could be scratched immediately with very little pressure, but on the 7CARBON hardened SS the needle is just slipping and NOT scratching at all. 

I was wearing during a friends birthday accidently an UNHARDENED bracelet and this showed after 3 hours CAREFUL wearing many scratches. My 7CARBON hardened bracelet in opposite looks like new after 3 months wearing.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Clemens, I'm looking forward to seeing the limited edition Orca. I'll be checking OceanicTime. It must be a very interesting version if it is your favorite.


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm guessing it's the Darth Mono? 
Love it, extreme stealth.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

CJN,


I like the dark side mono also..


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The ORCA is now one month in the wild and I think it´s time to bring a first refreshment to this series. 

*We will launch in about 13 hours a new product on Oceanictime.* We have produced 33 pieces and it´s currently at least my favorite version of the ORCAs.  Additionally we will update the online shop with our ORCA line up incl. outer / inner cases and full watch configuration.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Only 33 ...  I hope this is the combination I'm looking into^^^


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

For your reference I have made today an image with the comparison of the 3 available sapphire glasses for the H2O ORCA series. Both domed sapphire glasses are double domed and all three are AR coated from the inside.


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

^^Clemens just curious if the "super dome" is now/or will be an available feature for everyone on the Orca moving forward?

thanks


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The super dome crystal is from tomorrow with the launch of the new product a "standard" option for the H2O ORCA system.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Fantastic!! My third dial module WILL have the 4mm superdome option.....Just waiting for a certain option to be available and an order will be made 

Than I'll have all 3 amigos

H20 -> best micro company in my books


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)

H2O Watch said:


> The super dome crystal is from tomorrow with the launch of the new product a "standard" option for the H2O ORCA system.


NICE!!!! the superdome has now pushed me over the edge and I will be ordering shortly.....just thought I had my combo figured out but now you had to go and throw a wrench into my plan by releasing something new tomorrow...can't wait to see what's in store


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> The super dome crystal is from tomorrow with the launch of the new product a "standard" option for the H2O ORCA system.


Looking forward to seeing what's underneath that super dome


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

anybody else feeling this is the longest 13 hours ever!









5 hours and counting.....


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Agreed!!! I thought it was time already


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

sheriffd2 said:


> anybody else feeling this is the longest 13 hours ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ever since I saw aeroeng1's sandwich dial and your superdome pics I've been itching to order an inner case module. That's what I'm gonna get in 5 hrs, a sandwich dial with black/orange handset with that sweet superdome! Oh, and maybe a dress case too.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

sheriffd2 said:


> anybody else feeling this is the longest 13 hours ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes absolutely....


----------



## emathieu (Aug 27, 2009)

It's up on Oceanictime - the fully polished Orca Dive model. :-!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dive looks killer in polished! Lets see how fast the 33 of them get sold.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

At least it´s my personal favorite.  The highly polished, hardened steel make it very smooth to touch and the bracelet is just a hammer.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Orca ordered... You are the man Clemens ... One more slot filled in the watch winder....


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

1 new watch on wrist. 1 on order. Just bad timing seeing this!!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Any tips on cleaning the hardened case and bracelet? I might give mine a scrub with warm water using a toothbrush. Any better ideas?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

primerak said:


> Any tips on cleaning the hardened case and bracelet? I might give mine a scrub with warm water using a toothbrush. Any better ideas?


Alcohol from your local drug store...


----------



## luxceleritas (Oct 21, 2011)

I've used this to wash all my watches with excellent results:

http://www.veraet.com/


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

luxceleritas said:


> I've used this to wash all my watches with excellent results:
> 
> http://www.veraet.com/


100% agree, veraet is a great product, I'm on my third or fourth bottle. I've used it on everything from Rolexes to my Orcas. Totally recommend it.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Is that spray the same as eyeglasses lens cleaner or different compound?


----------



## luxceleritas (Oct 21, 2011)

The Vereat spray is specifically formulated for cleaning watches. I always marvel at how great my watches look after using it. Get the kit with the micro fiber towel. Excellent package of three items includes brush for getting in the tight spaces. If you get on there mailing list thy offer discounts from time to time.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*The H2O CALENDAR 2013*

Please let me add just some "other" H2O watch visuals: *The H2O CALENDAR 2013*
*
DOWNLOAD THE H2O CALENDAR 2013 HERE!* 
DOWNLOAD THE H2O CALENDAR 2013 PDF AS ZIP COMPRESSED FILE HERE!


----------



## oetang (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: The H2O CALENDAR 2013*

Very nice visuals! My favourite picture would be the one below, man didn't expect the DLC mono looking like that! That watch steals the show! What about production ? xD


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: The H2O CALENDAR 2013*

*Just placed my order.

Here are the options I chose...

*

















*

*


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

*Re: The H2O CALENDAR 2013*

*Something happened to one of the pics I posted above so I will try again...

Placed my order 2 weeks ago...

Here is how I spec'd mine out.













*


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: The H2O CALENDAR 2013*

Absolutely fantastic watch! I just received my grey dial today and I'm impressed  Here's a link to my "first impressions" post; https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/incoming-h2o-orca-872820.html#post6408697

Well Done Clemens!!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*Re: The H2O CALENDAR 2013*

This week we made a quite expensive and important investment in Switzerland to ensure a steady development of my company with lots of new products and faster delivery. We bought a professional pad printing machine for watch dial printing. This maschine allows us to produce full dial series or just one customer individual dial! Together with our 3D CDC milling machine dials could be produced from full metal blocks (like brass / bronze / aluminium / SS / titanium etc.) and printed in house. This could make our dial production fully independent and shortens the production time from 4-6 months to probably 1-2 weeks. I just have to find some free time.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Excellent! To confirm, these are currently completely made in Germany, except for the Swiss movement - is that correct?


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The H2O ORCA series is SWISS MADE and also has the SWISS ETA 2824 movement.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I´m thinking about producing the following strap as a substitute for our normal Bonetto rubber strap in 26mm/24mm/22mm width for all our new models. This strap could be included together with one high quality leather strap into the standard package of each H2O / HELBERG watch.

I personally like the material a lot and would prefer the new strap over the rubber strap. But at the end it´s you who should like it in first place.

Please let me know your opinion about this POSSIBLE strap. Which one do you prefer, the current rubber or the new strap?

New strap:









Current rubber strap:


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

^^^ Clemens, I like the looks of that new strap better than the current Bonetto rubber strap. I think it looks more distinctive than the Bonetto. While the Bonetto is a nice quality rubber, I have never really liked the looks of it, I always thought it looked a little generic IMO. The new strap looks like it is a tough Cordura type of material, good for all-around use. I also like the texture of the weave.

My vote.... |> |> for the new strap.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

One other BIG advantage in my opinion is the availability of different colors to match white dial or grey dial. So if we should fgo ahead with this new strap we could produce also white, black, grey or maybe fluerescent orange. 

The new white dial with a white Cordura strap would look awesome!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> One other BIG advantage in my opinion is the availability of different colors to match white dial or grey dial. So if we should fgo ahead with this new strap we could produce also white, black, grey or maybe fluerescent orange.
> 
> The new white dial with a white Cordura strap would look awesome!


I AM IN !! My vote is with the new straps no doubt


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

I concur with both opinions above! Not only would this be a nice alternative to the standard rubber, it's unique look and texture add up to an overall 'specialness' to the watch. Great idea!

oh, and...



> ...to match white dial....




wooooohooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

I concur on with the new strap. It looks great.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Since I choose Isofrane as my rubber strap, I'd prefer the cordura strap. I also like the white/white idea.

Do any photos of the upcoming white dial model exist???


----------



## litlmn (Jul 20, 2011)

I apologize if this was asked already, but I just got my Orca so I'm a little late to the party. Any chance to be able to get just the bezel as opposed to the case/bezel together? Love my dress case, but would like to add a Sapphire Bezel. Though I guess I might as well just add another case too....


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

My opinion is also for the CorDura strap..


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Seems to be here and on our Facebook pages a clear vote for the new Cordura strap. I will have on Friday a meeting with their German distributor and probably will pick up some nice colors from their stock.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

You know I was thinking last night, if you want to add another strap option how about doing the rubber ISo style one like the rendering you did a while back? Seeing that Benarus figured out a lower cost option that is as close as you can get, I would not hesitate to buy an H20 one 

Especially if you built in a H20 clasp (deployant or ratcheting)

Just sayin.....


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I personally don´t think we need the 50th ISOFRANE copy from H2O! 
If you do it right with the ISOFRANE look-a-like you should produce the strap with Bonetto in Italy, who also manufacture the original ISOFRANE, but their tooling charge is rocket high. Just copying the ISO design is not enough in my opinion if you want to provide an alternative to the original. Put a few dollar on top and buy the original.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I agree Clemens, if one wants an Isofrane style just go for the original. I'm wearing one on my Orca and its a perfect match. They fit much better with the H2O strap tubes installed in the Isofrane too. 

Now, where are those photos of the white dial????

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

> THINNER - SHORTER - HARDER


Thinner
shorter 
harder
power

power

power

I got that power...


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The new dials in *WHITE *, black and grey will be launched in the next week and available for order.

Additionally we are launching a new movement option for the ORCA series: The *ETA 2892*!

BTW, I´m out of office until next Tuesday as I´m visiting my dial manufacturer and case manufacturer in Germany and Switzerland. Additionally I will pick up several square meter of CORDURA material in different colors. And not to forget our new pad printing machine for dials from TECA print in Switzerland.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

WooooooHoooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!! Save the first *dive•white•2892* for me! You know my payment is on the way the very minute the orders open up!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I will be number 2 right behind Dave !!! White dial superdome 2892 movt pls in a vintage DLC !!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> The new dials in *WHITE *, black and grey will be launched in the next week and available for order.
> 
> Additionally we are launching a new movement option for the ORCA series: The *ETA 2892*!
> 
> BTW, I´m out of office until next Tuesday as I´m visiting my dial manufacturer and case manufacturer in Germany and Switzerland. Additionally I will pick up several square meter of CORDURA material in different colors. And not to forget our new pad printing machine for dials from TECA print in Switzerland.


*Clemens - can you please tell us, will the white dial have black hands and marker surrounds, or will they be chrome like the other models?*


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hoppyjr said:


> *Clemens - can you please tell us, will the white dial have black hands and marker surrounds, or will they be chrome like the other models?*


Hoping strongly for the latter here!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

sheriffd2 said:


> Hoping strongly for the latter here!


I'm concerned that the legibility won't be as good with chrome on white, no?


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hoppyjr said:


> I'm concerned that the legibility won't be as good with chrome on white, no?


when properly executed, no, legibility is NOT a problem, but overall design and appearance_ is _SIGNIFICANTLY enhanced with chrome/polished indices. And the marker lume is expected to be very, very nice 

I think this shows quite well legibility isn't an issue  And trust me, *wink wink* the new Orca dial is BETTER than these below


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I hope matte silver 

I'm on sheriff's bandwagon !

Chrome / silver marker surrounds are way better IMO and do not hinder readability.

Look at the master mag as another example to those good ones above


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh and take a look at my omega too


----------



## chronomancer (Jun 7, 2013)

Anyone know if there are plans to come out with a bronze Orca case? I saw there were some exotic metals planned for the Kalmar, which look cool. I would be psyched for a bronze Orca dive outer case with the grey dial #4. Just sayin.


----------



## sham927 (Sep 2, 2012)

Someone already ordered the new white dial?


----------



## marked (Jul 31, 2006)

sham927 said:


> Someone already ordered the new white dial?


I did. according to Clemens, they will be arriving later this month (week of the 16th or thereabouts). I would expect them to start shipping after the 23rd. Excited to compare this to my white dialed planet ocean!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I wish he did the date wheel in white with grey numbers, not the other way around....


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

I got TWO white dials  (in 2 different configs) 

I agree with hoppyjr wishing the date wheel was white but I've been waiting for the white dial release ever since the prototype and cannot wait to get em and will take em how they are lol


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

I was anxiously waiting too, but that issue put me off for now. Maybe Clemens will offer an option.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I have produced in Switzerland especially for the ORCA series new dial wheel in black and grey. Unfortunately the MOQ is quite high and each date wheel really expensive to produce. So for now we are offering just the two date wheels in grey and black.

In the meantime we have changed the buckle for the rubber strap. The rubber strap is made in Italy by the same company who is manufacturing the ISOFRANE straps and I believe the rubber quality is premium class. Just their standard buckle was not really my personal taste. 

As our normal H2O buckle tongue is wider than the rubber strap holes we decided to go with a new buckle, which you can easily find in the images with the wave sign engraved.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh ya Clemens the new buckle on the rubber looks 10000 times better. 

Will fit just nicely on the 'white lightning' package


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

What a difference a buckle makes...


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> In the meantime we have changed the buckle for the rubber strap. The rubber strap is made in Italy by the same company who is manufacturing the ISOFRANE straps and I believe the rubber quality is premium class. Just their standard buckle was not really my personal taste.
> 
> As our normal H2O buckle tongue is wider than the rubber strap holes we decided to go with a new buckle, which you can easily find in the images with the wave sign engraved.


Clemens, nice improvement on the buckle both functionally and visually. It looks much better. Plus it has the H2O logo. |>


----------



## Mårde (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice Clemens! When will these be available in the shop and can one by them separately?


----------



## sham927 (Sep 2, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I have produced in Switzerland especially for the ORCA series new dial wheel in black and grey. Unfortunately the MOQ is quite high and each date wheel really expensive to produce. So for now we are offering just the two date wheels in grey and black.


Do you have a pic of the final white dial design?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@Mårde: I will update the shop pages soon with new images. All rubber strap 1 will be equipped now with the new buckle and also the white rubber strap 1 will be added.

BTW, we will introduce this week on OceanicTime two new case options for the H2O ORCA series.


----------



## chronomancer (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh man i hope it's not a bronze case, that might completely put me over the edge and I'd have to get one...


----------



## chronomancer (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh man i hope it's not a bronze case, that might completely put me over the edge and I'd have to get one...


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing some new cases.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

chronomancer said:


> Oh man i hope it's not a bronze case, that might completely put me over the edge and I'd have to get one...


Honestly: I would never even think a second about bronze!


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

What in the world is the CH6? o| Are you already that far ahead? You must not be sleeping. :-!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

SOB!!!....how am I EVER gonna keep up???? I need to win a lottery and invest in an H20 partnership with Clemens so I can wear all those sick watches


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Javon, how could you miss our first chronograph HELBERG CH2 with 47mm diameter, sapphire inlay, black & white full lumed dial and SWISS ETA 7750 movement???


----------



## chronomancer (Jun 7, 2013)

Sa weet! Now how about CH3 thru 6?


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh know Clemens, I remember the info about the CH2 chrono. But the caseback of the CH6 completely took me off guard yesterday.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> Javon, how could you miss our first chronograph HELBERG CH2 with 47mm diameter, sapphire inlay, black & white full lumed dial and SWISS ETA 7750 movement???


Clemens, that is some very nice machining on that case. Very good looking caseback too. |> |>


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

More designs ??? 

Please lord let me win the lotto this weekend !!

Helberg
V7750
Killer caseback

The bar just keeps going up and up and up 

H20 has become a tsunami of the btq watch world !! Takin over the world !


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

47mm, love it!!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I would propose not to mix the HELBERG and H2O ORCA models in this thread and keep this clean with only ORCA series. 

Inside the HELBERG CH1 thread you will find also a new HELBERG CH6 BRONZE rendering. 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/helb...in-your-helberg-ch1-811103-8.html#post6790558


----------



## chronomancer (Jun 7, 2013)

Looks awesome. Does anyone have an Orca with the new Grey Dial #4? I think it looks great on the site, would like to see one in "person". Also, I saw there was a GMT Kalmar that someone posted a while ago. Are there plans for a GMT ORca? Just curious since there seems to be so much innovation happening at H2O HQ.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Personally I´m a big fan of DLC coating since we DLC coat all our watches in Germany. We have tested in this year more than 20 DLC coating companies and in result our DLC coating might be the best you could find in the market.

The new H2O ORCA VINTAGE DLC is currently my favorite version of the ORCA series, because the polished sides and brushed surfaces are coming out AWESOME in the DLC coating. Here are some images I have made yesterday:


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

HOLY SHIZA !!!!

The vintage looks sick sick sick

My god!


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Wow, amazing photos. Looks almost rendered, until the knife popped up in the pictures. Fantastic.
Really looks amazing!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I see Clemens has been very busy with various projects hopefully he will have some time to give the Orca some love. I would still love to see either a skeletized or carbon case for the Orca. Something completely different to show off the true versatility of his innovative design!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Of course there will be some news for the ORCA series as well. Some more DLC options and Stainless Damascus Steel. The MONO in stainless damascus steel was sold out in minutes and I´m sure the other cases will not last much longer. There will be also a very cool DLC coating color coming out soon! When you were looking for an ORCA Bronze this DLC coating is made for you. Currently 2x VINTAGE, 2x DRESS, 2x DIVE and 2x CLASSIC are in production. 

I´m not convinced by the possible CARBON options at the moment even though I know a micro brand is coming with one. When it looks like to be cheap black plastic I don´t think that´s something we´re looking for.  The carbon structure I´m looking for should be similar to the one from the AP Royal Oak Concept Karbon. If I make it, I will make it right. Also several skeleton outer cases were already designed, but at the end they didn´t meet my personal taste and there is more time required to finalize them. At the end a skeleton carbon case would be my personal target. The current 5 cases are covering already nearly all basic case designs and it would be difficult to develop something different without too many similarities to existing cases. And even more important: We have to like it!


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Here it is.. Sorry about the iPhone quick shot..


----------



## chronomancer (Jun 7, 2013)

Pitguy said:


> Here it is.. Sorry about the iPhone quick shot..


Looks great! I really like the chrome/orange hand set. Did you get to choose the strap colors/styles when you ordered it?


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you, it is really nice, feels like a tank.. Yes, I think it comes with a white rubber strap and white leather..


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Ron, you got a stunner of diver! With the 2892 upgrade you did right my man!! Absolutely stunning......white dial goodness!! Post some wrist shots and bathroom lume party ones too  

I just got my fedex notifictaion for #1 of 3 ordered......Which one is coming first......I'm drooling of anticipation....LOL!

I have no willpower.....at all.....LOL


----------



## freeflap (Feb 24, 2013)

i need help!! am about to pull the trigger on my first h2o orca. definitely prefer the diver case. black dial 1 with black and orange hands. flat crystal. bezel 2. 

cant decide on the standard steel vs the new PVD???? am frozen in indecision! 

steel: classic style. looks great all the time. 
pvd: black is very cool. would be my first pvd as all my other watches are SS. any problems with the pvd wearing off? 

thx
ben


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

freeflap said:


> i need help!! am about to pull the trigger on my first h2o orca. definitely prefer the diver case. black dial 1 with black and orange hands. flat crystal. bezel 2.
> 
> cant decide on the standard steel vs the new PVD???? am frozen in indecision!
> 
> ...


The PVD is actually DLC coating and as per Clemens it's applied thick and super super hard. I have the DLC dive incoming actually and cannot wait to get it. Hurry up Clemens lol. I can tell you that the DLC coating is absolutely stunning ( I have the DLC vintage and bracelet) and it is such a rich and true black.

You do have a tough choice as the dive is my personal fav case and is so dam comfy no matter what strap you rock it with and the bracelet is one of the best ever.

Go with your gut as the dial choice and handset you want will look killer in both SS and DLC.


----------



## freeflap (Feb 24, 2013)

Danny T said:


> The PVD is actually DLC coating and as per Clemens it's applied thick and super super hard. I have the DLC dive incoming actually and cannot wait to get it. Hurry up Clemens lol. I can tell you that the DLC coating is absolutely stunning ( I have the DLC vintage and bracelet) and it is such a rich and true black.
> 
> You do have a tough choice as the dive is my personal fav case and is so dam comfy no matter what strap you rock it with and the bracelet is one of the best ever.
> 
> Go with your gut as the dial choice and handset you want will look killer in both SS and DLC.


thanks for the reply. you are NOT HELPING!!! now i want BOTH!!

Honestly, i think you've convinced me to get the dlc. I can always buy a used steel on the forums as they do up for sale every now and then. I was considering the dial4 in black, as i like the applied hour markers, and guilloche center pattern swirls.

however, the dial 1 is the quintessential h2o dial and a must for my first h2o. also am loving the idea that i can change it in the future if i want something different. would love to see some lume options: like bgw9 on the hour markers and bezel, but c3 for the hands. i like the blue / green together on my planet ocean chrono

ben


----------



## freeflap (Feb 24, 2013)

soo..... just pulled the trigger!!! bought the black dlc dive case, flat sapphire, dial 1 with orange minute hand. can't wait!!! the dive case is my favorite so far. might be convinced to buy another dial with dial4 and the orange just for a change. 

will post pics in 6 decades, i mean 6 years, i mean 6 weeks until it get's here!!!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

freeflap said:


> soo..... just pulled the trigger!!! bought the black dlc dive case, flat sapphire, dial 1 with orange minute hand. can't wait!!! the dive case is my favorite so far. might be convinced to buy another dial with dial4 and the orange just for a change.
> 
> will post pics in 6 decades, i mean 6 years, i mean 6 weeks until it get's here!!!!


Well done and welcome to the club. You will be very very happy with it. You will be blown away at the quality of the DLC coating. I'm anxiously awaiting my DLC dive as well.


----------



## freeflap (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm sure this doesn't mean what i think it means.... but when i check the status of my order online, it says "completed" does that mean what i think it means? or is it just that the ordering process is completed. the watch obviously hasn't shipped yet or i would see some tracking info. 

also, is it just me, or am i in the majority of wis who do NOT like a domed sapphire face? i was tempted to buy a used h2o orca, but all the ones I see for sale, have the domed glass. Not loving that weird magnifying glass look. 
can't wait to get my DLC orca dive!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes it means the order is complete but not shipped. When shipped you will see an update logged in order details page in your account and a separate line saying shipped. You will also get an automatic email from H20 once your order is shipped followed with another email from FedEx with shipment notification/tracking info etc. 

I like all crystals and have all 3 but the 2mm and 4mm dome IMO works best on the dive, vintage and mono case only. The dress and classic case should be flat crystal. That's how my eyes see it


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I have all 3 The dome is my favorite esp. The 4mm.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Just ordered this one with white lume painted bezel.. Had it before, sold it, miss it.. Bought it again..


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Clemens,

any new cases or dials in the future?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I have to focus right now my resources on the HELBERG CH6 and the H2O KALMAR 2, which will be introduced in about 3 weeks together with the new online shop. Probably in the next week I will launch two new cases for the ORCA series, which are unique due to their material used: STAINLESS DAMASCUS STEEL

We have already seen the H2O ORCA MONO in this material, but the next two version will blow you away. If you like damascus steel of course. We are the only company in world manufactuing a complete case from stainless damascus steel and also our deep etching and contrast between the layer is not reached by any other company.  Only 5-6 watches are available from each case and several cases are already reserved.

The stainless damascus steel is handmade/handforged/handwelded! Only 5-6 knife maker in the world might be able to produce the required material used for these watches.

Here is a little teaser:


----------



## MrMayface (Apr 23, 2008)

H2O Watch said:


> I have to focus right now my resources on the HELBERG CH6 and the H2O KALMAR 2, which will be introduced in about 3 weeks together with the new online shop. Probably in the next week I will launch two new cases for the ORCA series, which are unique due to their material used: STAINLESS DAMASCUS STEEL
> 
> We have already seen the H2O ORCA MONO in this material, but the next two version will blow you away. If you like damascus steel of course. We are the only company in world manufactuing a complete case from stainless damascus steel and also our deep etching and contrast between the layer is not reached by any other company.  Only 5-6 watches are available from each case and several cases are already reserved.
> 
> ...


Good gosh man! I wish I could afford one of those bad boys.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

One day I will own a Damascus H20 watch. I will I will I will. 

Just awesome looking.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> The stainless damascus steel is handmade/handforged/handwelded! Only 5-6 knife maker in the world might be able to produce the required material used for these watches.
> 
> Here is a little teaser:
> View attachment 1377960


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Danny T said:


> One day I will own a Damascus H20 watch. I will I will I will.
> 
> Just awesome looking.


you and me both buddy, good god are these things beautiful!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Those DS are Hot!!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

You are a very busy man and there is not enough hours in the day for all your projects, but was really hoping for a new case design not just new case material....hopefully something interesting....one can hope.



H2O Watch said:


> I have to focus right now my resources on the HELBERG CH6 and the H2O KALMAR 2, which will be introduced in about 3 weeks together with the new online shop. Probably in the next week I will launch two new cases for the ORCA series, which are unique due to their material used: STAINLESS DAMASCUS STEEL
> 
> We have already seen the H2O ORCA MONO in this material, but the next two version will blow you away. If you like damascus steel of course. We are the only company in world manufactuing a complete case from stainless damascus steel and also our deep etching and contrast between the layer is not reached by any other company.  Only 5-6 watches are available from each case and several cases are already reserved.
> 
> ...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

primerak said:


> You are a very busy man and there is not enough hours in the day for all your projects, but was really hoping for a new case design not just new case material....hopefully something interesting....one can hope.


I'm glad I'm not the only one.. Was hoping a new case was on the planning board.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

The Kalmar 2 should be a new design. There's also a CH-3 on the horizon too...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes and plenty of other brands with tempting designs as well, but really wanted to see the Orca reach it's true trans-formative potential which is one of the reasons I got one. ;-)


solar g-shocker said:


> The Kalmar 2 should be a new design. There's also a CH-3 on the horizon too...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

primerak said:


> Yes and plenty of other brands with tempting designs as well, but really wanted to see the Orca reach it's true trans-formative potential which is one of the reasons I got one. ;-)


Absolutely, I hope the Orca Series isn't coming to and end at 5 designs. Orca Fans need more new case Designs in the Orca Series.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Any more new designs and I might as well open a joint bank account with Clemens and have all my paycheques get deposited there!

I can't resist the Orca line because of its awesomeness


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I've been interested in H2O since the Kalmar, but never owned one. I've recently preordered a bronze CH6, and I'm trying to wait for the Kalmar 2, but the Orca is very alluring!


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Like everyone else, I'm looking forward to the next round of amazing watches to break cover!!!
In the mean time I thought I would share a few pics of my stunning H2O Orca Oceanic Time DLC Mono SE, with extra S/S case.
This watch is the most unique style I have owned, it really stands out in a crowd.
Checkout my video on youtube.






MY H20 OCEANIC TIME MONO SE


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

That's a beauty right there!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

There is no doubt that Orca Mono LE DLC is a special watch......The DLC treatment is the best in the biz.

Only thing that is nicer is the out of this world, damascus version of it, which is now on my radar and my mission is to add one (not sure on which case to go with since Clemens posted the Damascus dress teaser).....I've been mesmerized and put under the H20 spell yet again.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

A Mokume Gane Orca would be something.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

How could you know that??????????????

This block was manufactured probably the first time ever and I never expected this to become true:

*Mokume Gane made from Titanium and Cooper! *

Maybe something we will see with the H2O KALMAR 2? 
Probably not, as I´m planning to make some more Mokume Gane blocks from SS and BRONZE! They may look even better with higher contrast.


----------



## MiserySword (Mar 18, 2012)

Congrat Clemens,

Hope to see Mokume Gane models available for preorder soon and my wallet says OK


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Basically it would be possible to make a pre-order for the exotic models too, but we have to keep in mind that the Mokume Gane material one watch has a manufacturing price in the 4-digit Dollar region! Also the case production with this material is several times more expensive due to low production quantity. Not even calculating the defect cases with visual imperfections! For Tungum watches we have had a 50% defect rate in last production, because this material was VERY difficult to handle. Mokume Gane is not industrial made and the risk of defect blocks and cases is also quite high. It´s almost impossible to sort out bad metal blocks before the case production starts. 
The costs for an ETA 2892 or 2824 movement, even though the price increased by factor 2-3 in the last months if you get them at all, are peanuts against the Mokume Gane or Stainless Damascus Steel material price.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Oh my heavens to mergatroid!! I can see it now........mokume gane dive case!!'

I think I will just FedEx you my credit card and just open a mortgage account with you Clemens!!!!


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey Clemens - Any new case design in the horizon?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The H2O ORCA series is covering with the existing 5 case designs nearly every possible watch shape. 

What kind of design are you thinking about and what would you all think could be the next 6th case design? All your ideas are welcome. 

I personally would love to see the DIVE case in Bronze.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Clemens, would you consider making a Puck shape case for the Orca in DLC?


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

Now I can join the Orca club








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Awesome, welcome to the H2O club - you got a beauty there, great combo! I really want one of those sandwich dial modules!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

^^welcome to the club, but I warn you.....Orca's are like a lays potato chip.....You just can't have one !


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

sheriffd2 said:


> Awesome, welcome to the H2O club - you got a beauty there, great combo! I really want one of those sandwich dial modules!


Thank You Sheriffd2. With all the great options that Clemens provided, I was glad that I can even come out with this combo. And I just found out that this combo remind me of the Bremont Supermarine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

Danny T said:


> ^^welcome to the club, but I warn you.....Orca's are like a lays potato chip.....You just can't have one !


Thank You Danny, Agreed. I have dial three with handset two on my wish list. I told Clemens that he executed a hell of concept with all these options on a watch. Keep doing what you are doing Clemens.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

I believe there are possibilities beyond the existing 5 cases..E.g. sketalized, lugless design, more interesting cushion type, different fixed bezel cases, even some variations on your existing cases, or hey maybe something completely new....I hope the watch universe is not limited to your 5 case shapes only. 


H2O Watch said:


> The H2O ORCA series is covering with the existing 5 case designs nearly every possible watch shape.
> 
> What kind of design are you thinking about and what would you all think could be the next 6th case design? All your ideas are welcome.
> 
> I personally would love to see the DIVE case in Bronze.


----------



## lake-man (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Folks,

here comes another new Orca junkie !  It's my first one but the second is also orderd yet  

I was looking serveral months for my first diver, now i know the time wasn't wasted !!!

I love it :-d


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

First of all welcome to all the new members of the ORCA series! Great to see them coming back. 



primerak said:


> Yes and plenty of other brands with tempting designs as well, but really wanted to see the Orca reach it's true trans-formative potential which is one of the reasons I got one. ;-)


Every idea must be considered under astetical and economical aspects. Of course there are different case or bezel designs possible, but will they be different enough to attract new AND existing H2O customer? A new design must be something new, different, but attractive. The completely new nice case designs were already created and if you are going to make something REALLY new there is a good chance that I will like, but not my customer.  After 100 years of wrist watches many nices have already been covered. Creating just something different for 100 customers would also be risky from economical point when you have MOQs of 300 or 500 cases! When it´s to close to one of the existing 5 ORCA cases it wouldn´t also convince old customers to take up that new case. These customers would have chosen in the past already one of the existing designs.

It´s not that I haven´t thought about something new, but it takes time until an idea is thought through enough to get produced. And a sceletonized case is quite difficult to develop with the ORCA case system limitations and the manufacturing costs will be quite high due to the required CNC milling machine time.

Just some brief design ideas, which we thought over in the past. And no, this is not going to produced, these are just some brief ideas! 









Currently we have the following members of the ORCA series:
H2O ORCA DIVE
H2O ORCA DIVE DLC
H2O ORCA DIVE POLISHED
H2O ORCA DRESS
H2O ORCA DRESS DLC
H2O ORCA DRESS POLISHED
H2O ORCA DRESS STAINLESS DAMASCUS STEEL
H2O ORCA CLASSIC
H2O ORCA CLASSIC DLC (coming soon)
H2O ORCA VINTAGE
H2O ORCA VINTAGE DLC
H2O ORCA VINTAGE STAINLESS DAMASCUS STEEL
H2O ORCA MONO
H2O ORCA MONO DLC (Oceanictime Edition)
H2O ORCA MONO TUNGUM
H2O ORCA MONO STAINLESS DAMASCUS STEEL

Each case is available with two different bezel and 6 inlays! I hope you understand how difficult it is to find a new, different, attractive design that attracts new and old customers as long as most of the customer own just one or maybe two design out of 15 currently available!

Not too forget we have not only options in design but also in material. A H2O ORCA DIVE in bronze was often requested by many customers and might also be an alternative to a new case design.

What would be your "killer" addition to the ORCA series? Any opinions are welcome.


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

lake-man said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> here comes another new Orca junkie !  It's my first one but the second is also orderd yet
> 
> ...


Nice Combo. It's the next combo on my wish list

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lake-man (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi Clemens,

which direction and speed should i take when i put the orca in a automatic watchmover ?

Thx for help !


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Honestly I have no idea! As we are using ETA 2824 movements maybe there is a recommended speed? Maybe someone else has an proposal?



lake-man said:


> Hi Clemens,
> 
> which direction and speed should i take when i put the orca in a automatic watchmover ?
> 
> Thx for help !


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

The second one from left is very nice! Thanks for your reply hopefully there will be enough interest for it to be economically feasible for you to produce something which would I'm sure will further differentiate your brand and and take it higher. 


H2O Watch said:


> First of all welcome to all the new members of the ORCA series! Great to see them coming back.
> 
> Every idea must be considered under astetical and economical aspects. Of course there are different case or bezel designs possible, but will they be different enough to attract new AND existing H2O customer? A new design must be something new, different, but attractive. The completely new nice case designs were already created and if you are going to make something REALLY new there is a good chance that I will like, but not my customer.  After 100 years of wrist watches many nices have already been covered. Creating just something different for 100 customers would also be risky from economical point when you have MOQs of 300 or 500 cases! When it´s to close to one of the existing 5 ORCA cases it wouldn´t also convince old customers to take up that new case. These customers would have chosen in the past already one of the existing designs.
> 
> ...


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

I like those ideas Clemens especially the Second.


----------



## Birk1 (Jul 14, 2013)

Clemens

you forgot the orca mono stainless damascus. 

I love mine

ryan


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

750 TPD bidirectional should work.



lake-man said:


> Hi Clemens,
> 
> which direction and speed should i take when i put the orca in a automatic watchmover ?
> 
> Thx for help !


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

Hi Clemens,

Is it possible to make any of your case's in Tungsten Carbide? I know there are very few around!
This metal is truly amazing, its incredibly hard and virtually scratch proof. I have a ring made from this material, which is part brushed finish and part polished, and even though I wear it everyday at work(Building trade abuse) it has never got a mark on it!!!
The metal is very very heavy, almost has heavy has gold, with a beautiful colour of slightly darker version of stainless steel.The polished finish is incredible. 
Is it just too hard to machine? would tooling cost make it impractical?
I would love to own a Orca/Helberg that was impervious to any abuse you could throw at it.

Still no Kalmar v2! is it being released at the same time has your new on line shop?

Cheers Ian


----------



## Billy Dong (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello H2O Fans=)
I've ordered a pre-assembled H2o Orca Last week. It says 2-3 days delivery time on H2O website. But i didn't hear anything from them yet.
Is that normal? And i have been trying to contact them through their website. But still no answer.
Anyone here knows what's the best way to contact them and check my order status?
Thanks
Billy


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

You can call the office. Clemens will pick up the phone. He is a very busy man but he will answer and accommodate his customer requests. His customer service is second to none. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Billy Dong said:


> Hello H2O Fans=)
> I've ordered a pre-assembled H2o Orca Last week. It says 2-3 days delivery time on H2O website. But i didn't hear anything from them yet.
> Is that normal? And i have been trying to contact them through their website. But still no answer.
> Anyone here knows what's the best way to contact them and check my order status?
> ...


Hello Billy! Don´t worry, I will send your watch on Monday. I have to finish the yearly tax work until 28.02.13 and more time left after finishing today.


----------



## Billy Dong (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi Clemens. Thanks for the reply!!!
Can't wait to join H2O Family=P
The watch looks so nice in the picture.


----------



## Billy Dong (Feb 22, 2014)

Just received my H2O watch today. overall quality is good.
But the bezel is bit disappoint me. it stuck at 9 o'clock position. (can't move at all)
Then i take the inner case out, the bezel turns no problem.
but once i put back the inner case. the bezel stuck again...
And now i have to adjust 4 screws carefully to make the bezel working.. But still can feel the resistance at 6 O'clock position.
Anyone here having the similar problem?

Billy


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

First of all I think the manufacturer should be contacted prior to complaining in the forum. I have assembled the watch by myself end of last week and the bezel was fine when it left the company.
Second I don´t think there has ever been a similar problem with the bezel mechanism. Before sending back the watch please check that there is no silicon glue under the bezel. We use silicon grease instead of glue pads and a remaining part of it may prevent the bezel from turning. Everything else we should solve through normal email.


----------



## Billy Dong (Feb 22, 2014)

After 2 weeks of wearing ORCA. I have to say i'm fall in love with this watch now.
It's a heavy watch. but it wears very comfortable on my wrist.
The Bezel "problem" i mention before was the silicon grease. And the bezel works perfectly now!
I'm so happy with this purchase. I will definitely come back to order your next project!

Billy


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Glad you had it figured out and can now enjoy it. You're preaching to the choir tho lol. We all love the orca around here


----------



## Castlehill (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi

I'm concidering buying the Orca, but cant decide the details. After the new internet shop has been set-up I cant find pictures of the different dials, bezels, hands etc.

How and where do I find the necessary details of the different choices to put together an Orca watch?

p.s. Would be nice with an online configurator as the one for the CH6!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Castlehill said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm concidering buying the Orca, but cant decide the details. After the new internet shop has been set-up I cant find pictures of the different dials, bezels, hands etc.
> 
> ...


The online configurator will be live in a few weeks according to Clemens. All the design choices for the Orca are available on the H2O website


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Exotic Black Shark Strap on The DLC Orca Classic! Awesome Luxury Straps.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice combo Ken. Shark looks real sharp.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Exotic White Python on the Orca DLC Classic


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Here are some brief info on what I´m working right now for the ORCA series:

New H2O ORCA CERAMIC Inlays & Crystal:

2 different colors (black + white) and also two different shapes. The 15sec ceramic inlays are FLAT (top row) and the 60sec ceramic inlays have trapeze shape to take up the curve from the new crystal.

The new crystals are already in the office and the ceramic inlays will arrive this month.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Maybe you have seen the info already: We will start the H2O KALMAR 2 pre-order on 09.05.2014. For the H2O KALMAR 2 I´m currently preparing the renderings for the visual product configurator and hope to finish until Friday.

Besides our 16 KALMAR dials we have created for the first time a dial with rehaut. What do you think????


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

One word.....


Outstanding


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Very Cool. Might need that white.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

That rehaut dial is just stunning, GREAT addition to the new Kalmar! 

Those ceramic inlays are awesome! The current steel and sapphire ORCA options are beautiful, and having now a third option - and literally a whole new dimension with the new crystal combination - fantastic! Love it!


----------



## Dirk Vanleeuw (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi, I'm a new poster here. but I've been reading here for quite some time.
Recently I decided to jump on the bandwagon of H2O. I preordered a Kalmar 2 and I ordered a DLC orca.

But now I've got a question for those of you who have experience with this brand. How long does it nowadays take on average for a watch to be shipped?
I know it says on the website '6 to 8 weeks'. But I ordered on the fifth of june, and until now I haven't received any news although it's now more like 11 weeks.

I've tried a couple of times to get in touch with Clemens through email, but I guess he's swamped in work as I've not received any replies so far.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Dirk Vanleeuw said:


> Hi, I'm a new poster here. but I've been reading here for quite some time.
> Recently I decided to jump on the bandwagon of H2O. I preordered a Kalmar 2 and I ordered a DLC orca.
> 
> But now I've got a question for those of you who have experience with this brand. How long does it nowadays take on average for a watch to be shipped?
> ...


The 6-8 weeks is the normal lead time but since the ch6 preorder and the HuGE number of orders that generated it stretched Clemens to the max and it seems that the timelines stretched as well. He is now on vac as of aug 20 for 3 weeks and the office is closed.

But don't sweat. You will get your watch and you will love it. Especially the DLC orca.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

DLC Helberg Mesh


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

This thread wasn´t active for some, but I think this is just the silence before the storm. This remaining year will become more interesting than the last 24 months. 

I´m currently preparing the two new visual configurator for the SS and DLC coated series and all the new options are really becoming challenging to remember.

- new crystal for 4000M WR
- new inclining ceramic inlays
- new flat ceramic inlays
- new dials
- new ??? movement option!!! I know many are waiting for that option!
- new SWISS high end movement instead of the usual standard ETA 2824 for a limited number of sales FREE OF CHARGE!
- new MONO 2 case / the first Mono case is nearly sold out

And I surely forgot the one or other thing.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

New Colors? In the Dials
maybe orange.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

Always cool things brewing in the H2O works  Great news Clemens! You KNOW the one I've been waiting a long time for! Can't wait!!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

A sterile bezel would be badass for the orca and I agree with Ken an orange dial with rehaut ring would be orgazmic.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Orange???????????????

You mean something like that????? 

JUST A RENDERING TEST ORCA CLASSIC + DLC + ORANGE:









This idea will NOT see the daylight, because I believe I´m not in the right position controlling all the different parts and especially the orange color/orange SL shades, which must be exactly the same color. And that´s very difficult to control, because too many supplier are involved. Here I´m limited as a small company in terms of resources.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Orange???????????????
> 
> You mean something like that?????
> 
> ...


No no orange dial, but that looks very cool.


----------



## Pitguy (Dec 10, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> Orange???????????????
> 
> You mean something like that?????
> 
> ...


Wow, that is really cool!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I know, Ken, but we have already two orange dials for the H2O KALMAR 2 and I don´t think I will make more variations in that color. Sorry....


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


> I know, Ken, but we have already two orange dials for the H2O KALMAR 2 and I don´t think I will make more variations in that color. Sorry....


Thats ok....No problem.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

H2O ORCA VISUAL CONFIGURATOR / LAUNCH: 20.04.2015

The launch of the H2O ORCA VISUAL CONFIGURATOR is planned for the 20.04.2015. We are currently preparing more than 650 individual renderings for all existing and new H2O ORCA options. For the next 16 days I will add daily on our H2O watch Facebook pages (https://www.facebook.com/H2Owatch) new renderings and more options (cases/bezels/movements/inlays/crystals/dials) which will become available with the opening of the new H2O ORCA VISUAL CONFIGURATOR.

With the opening of the H2O ORCA VISUAL CONFIGURATOR we will have a great surprise free of charge for all new orders. If you are thinking about ordering right now the H2O ORCA I would recommend to wait with placing your order until 20.04.15! 

H2O ORCA DIVE DLC GMT with ETA 2893-2 GMT movement!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice I'll take one just like the above rendering.


----------



## LordRobb (Apr 22, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Nice I take one just like the above rendering.


My thoughts exactly. I was waiting on that Dial to be released.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

YYEAAAHHHHHHHH! 

I've been waiting on this watch for SSSSOOOOOOOOOOOO LLLLOOOOONNNNGGGGG! AWESOME, I am stoked!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Well folks.....This will be H20 #13 for me 

GMT in the hizzy


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

WOW, CLEMENS, ANOTHER AMAZING DESIGN... I WILL PUT THE DATE ON MY CALENDAR.. Can't wait to be teased with your photographs each day till then!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

*NEW H2O ORCA TOPEDO outer case and new bezel! *

Available from 20.04.2015 as pre-order!


----------



## Gregger (Feb 13, 2006)

H2O Watch said:


> *NEW H2O ORCA TOPEDO outer case and new bezel! *
> 
> Available from 20.04.2015 as pre-order!


Outstanding.....any idea of price?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow! Decisions are mounting!


----------



## RGS (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh boy! I really want that Torpedo case. I really like the new dial too. I assume the case will be available is SS? What are the dimensions? I hope this is not a giant watch.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

H2O ORCA TORPEDO case length is 53mm, so even shorter than the H2O ORCA DIVE case! 

All cases will be available in SS and DLC coated! I will add some more renderings over today and the next days.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

COMING 20.04.2015: H2O ORCA TORPEDO / STAINLESS STEEL


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

WOW......jaw dropping ..... can't wait to see all the photos and options!!


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

That Torpedo is a great looking watch.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Man oh man. More choices..........this is nuts lol.

I like the integrated end links on the torpedo!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> All cases will be available in SS and DLC coated! I will add some more renderings over today and the next days.


Hi Clements, is possible to have only the SS case with flat bezel and end link?
how much would the set cost?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I will not only create the ORCA product configurator, but also the ORCA inner case configurator AND ORCA outer case configurator. In these configurators also the new options will become available. Pricing will be made public 20.04.2015. 

And don´t forget: There will be a bonus free with a value of $150 free of charge with the introduction of the new configurator.

I wish all a GREAT EASTERN!

Clemens


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I will not only create the ORCA product configurator, but also the ORCA inner case configurator AND ORCA outer case configurator. In these configurators also the new options will become available. Pricing will be made public 20.04.2015.
> 
> And don´t forget: There will be a bonus free with a value of $150 free of charge with the introduction of the new configurator.
> 
> ...


Hi Clemens , I'm in two minds whether to go for a Kalmar now or wait for the new Orca configurator , what are the chances of receiving the new Orca before 20th May (as I go on holiday then and want a new watch to take !)

cheers

Oh and a happy Easter to you and yours as well !


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The new cases and bezels will be on pre-order and not directly available. Therefore it may be more secure to go for the KALMAR 2!


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> The new cases and bezels will be on pre-order and not directly available. Therefore it may be more secure to go for the KALMAR 2!


Thanks for the reply , one more quick question - if I went for one of the Oceanictime specials would that be delivered by May 20th to the UK do you think !

cheers


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Clemens,

And happy holiday to you and your family. 

I know you are not due back till April 7th but don't forget what we spoke about (lug plates). 

Looking forward to hearing from when you return.

Cheers,
John

PS... happy holiday to all on the WUS forums!!!


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

@DINO7: The KALMAR 2 OCEANICTIME EDITION will be delivered before your holiday.  

@JSal: I´m also keen to see how the polished lug plates will look on the CH1 SS.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

H2O ORCA TORPEDO with new minimalistic bezel and the known ORCA bezels.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow! Thanks a lot Clemens


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Handsome Design love the minimal bezel.


----------



## Barry.g (Jan 4, 2012)

Wow... Was going to get a second K2 (the 6000 meter), but now I think I have to switch and get one of these stunning new Orca's ...... Amazing work Clemens!


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

I am saving money for dive case with minimal bezel! Just need to decide other details!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Minimal bezel looks great!


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Cool! All of them. Is it possible to beg for a Kalmar dial in it? 
I assume that it's going to be interchangable with other orca cases?...


Pozdrawiam, Piotrek.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

All ORCA dials, bezls, inlays, crystals, handsets will fitt the new cases. When it´s in the ORCA family it will fit.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> @JSal: I´m also keen to see how the polished lug plates will look on the CH1 SS.


Yes in deed. But remember that I'm going to plate them in gold along with the center portion of the bracelet links to acquire the two tone look of the original Rolex DSS like in these pics below.

I think by polishing the lug plates it will allow the extra room needed to add the gold plating and still allow enough room to fit between the watch lugs without being too tight.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

H2O Watch said:


>


Oh hell yeah !!! Just as I thought it would look!!

1 SS and 1 DLC sterile bezel please !!

I think a lumed pip would look killer too. How about adding lume in the grooves ?


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

mail sent Clemens... cant wait for that minimal bezel version in dive case... just need to decide which crystal and dial..


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

This time I will not add lume into the V groove, because I think it looks better without. It will be also difficult to fill in the SL even into the deep grooves. I´m sure there are watch part dealer who could offer the original SWISS Super-LumiNova for self-filling. 

The minimalistic bezel also works nice with the H2O ORCA CLASSIC case in my opinion. Goes a bit into the AP direction.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Am on the edge of flipping to the pre-order side! 
It's chilly hot looking =)


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

classic looks great with a minimal bezel


----------



## Deepdive (Nov 5, 2011)

Clemens, could you add more pics of dive/sterile please? With new dial and with dial4 please... 

Cant wait to order it! Finally the bezel I like the most!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Will the GMT Dial be offered in any other colors besides black?


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The development of the H2O ORCA series must go on and I have for 2016 already two extensions in my mind.

What do YOU hope for or request as addition to the current ORCA lineup?


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

New dials please, and inlays with color to the 15 minute or 20 minute marker.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Also a minimal inlay in Sapphire or Ceramic with a lume triangle


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Also a module with the Unitas 6497 fully decorated.


----------



## sheriffd2 (Jan 4, 2011)

First and foremost, I hope for my GMT to arrive 

I'd love to see the GMT dial/module offered in either a white dial or the killer blue dial from the Marlin. I'd also love to see further color/design inlay options with bezels, ie. two-tone (like the Rolex blue/black GMT, IWC divers, etc). I'm also really excited to see where the H2O rubber strap project goes - as you know, I love the H2O line on rubber! With regard to _'new'_ things, I've come to learn that no matter what I dream up, what _you_, Clemens, come up with always exceeds it - with every new surprise I am once again amazed at your unique ability to expand your line, yet never turn your back on the lineage - that's no small feat  - so I just sit back and wait for the artist to do his work 

I'm both pleased and excited to know the ORCA line will continue and expand - my favorite in the H2O family.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

And a Titanium case and Module


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Edit


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

mekenical said:


> New dials please, and inlays with color to the 15 minute or 20 minute marker.


Yes, I would love to see a blue dial in the lineup.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

mekenical said:


> Also a minimal inlay in Sapphire or Ceramic with a lume triangle


I'd love to see this. Black ceramic or sapphire with orange lume pip or triangle.

I'd like to see dials like the original Kalmar 1 for the Orca. For some reason I really like the dial markers without the chrome surround and they also seem to glow brighter in the dark. I think paired with a minimal inlay with ceramic/sapphire would look superb.

And of course glossy dials! The glossy dial I have on my Destro Kalmar 1 SS is so killer it looks like liquid. It's mesmerizing.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

dpelle said:


> Yes, I would love to see a blue dial in the lineup.


Same to me: blue dial please... 

and yes for titanium, etc...

and if possible (but really low priority demand) higher / taller turbine bezel like the K2, much more convinient and easy to turn / manipulate


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

Danny T said:


> I'd love to see this. Black ceramic or sapphire with orange lume pip or triangle.
> 
> I'd like to see dials like the original Kalmar 1 for the Orca. For some reason I really like the dial markers without the chrome surround and they also seem to glow brighter in the dark. I think paired with a minimal inlay with ceramic/sapphire would look superb.
> 
> *And of course glossy dials! The glossy dial I have on my Destro Kalmar 1 SS is so killer it looks like liquid. It's mesmerizing.*


Is it an enamel coated dial? From your description that's exactly how enamel dials look.
Sounds amazing and must look even better to the naked eye.


----------



## mullaissak (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello Mr Clemens,
i fell in love with this orca system so now i have to get hold of the moneyo|o|
i would like to ask a question as i saw on the konfigurator of the Kalmar 2 there
is a handset called: Zeiger Schwert Gold is this possible to put on the Orca?
and also the will you add Carbon dials?
looking forward to get hold of the money and buy from you i hear and read good 
things about you and your company and also i can see that you are intrested in 
what your costumers want Big KUDOS 
have a good day keep your good work up!

Thanks


----------



## JSal (Aug 27, 2012)

I love that idea. Carbon Fiber Dials, and in multiple colors, Black, Red, Blue, etc.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you for your input. This is what I take out:

- Titanium case: Only possible as complete watch with inner and outer case. Most probably this will not come for the ORCA series.
- Minimalistic ceramic or sapphire inlay / two-tone inlays / possible!
- Blue dial: Seems everybody has this color on his wishing list. Will do my best for 2016! 
- no bronze cases are requested, but I can´t promise they will not come. 



mullaissak said:


> Hello Mr Clemens,
> i fell in love with this orca system so now i have to get hold of the moneyo|o|
> i would like to ask a question as i saw on the konfigurator of the Kalmar 2 there
> is a handset called: Zeiger Schwert Gold is this possible to put on the Orca?
> ...


The KALMAR 2 handsets are not compatible with the ORCA, because the K2 handsets are too long.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

JSal said:


> I love that idea. Carbon Fiber Dials, and in multiple colors, Black, Red, Blue, etc.


Light grey CF dial is what I'm hoping to see!


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Thank you for your input. This is what I take out:
> 
> - Titanium case: Only possible as complete watch with inner and outer case. Most probably this will not come for the ORCA series.
> - Minimalistic ceramic or sapphire inlay / two-tone inlays / possible!
> ...


Just curious my wife ordered an Orca for Xmas at beginning of October, haven't heard anything after a couple of emails, just wondering if you have a catchment leaving from Germany soon???

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

Expect to finish all open ORCA before XMAS!


----------



## noregrets (Nov 21, 2014)

The blue MG dial on the Orca. Now THAT is change I can believe in.


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

noregrets said:


> The blue MG dial on the Orca. Now THAT is change I can believe in.


Let's hope it's glossy and there's a bezel to match would be sick.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

OFCOURSE Bronze is requested. Bronze is begged. Please give us more bronze.

www.the


----------



## ndw6 (May 17, 2014)

H2O Watch said:


> The development of the H2O ORCA series must go on and I have for 2016 already two extensions in my mind.
> 
> What do YOU hope for or request as addition to the current ORCA lineup?


I hadn't even contemplated an Orca until, can I survive 12 months before the Marlin arrives. 
Really what threw me, was the DLC mono. I think I may be getting hooked.
So Clemens, surprise is all I want, do your darnedest, surprise me!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Hey, all us H2O folks need to go to this thread to vote for our favorite micro. Think we need a minimum number of H2O votes to get in the ballot. Vote early and vote often! Go for it:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/best-new-watch-2015-vote-now-2686777.html


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

H2O Watch said:


> Expect to finish all open ORCA before XMAS!


Impatiently being patient, Talk to me goose!!!


----------



## ianacr (Dec 20, 2013)

asrar.merchant said:


> OFCOURSE Bronze is requested. Bronze is begged. Please give us more bronze.
> 
> www.the


I would absolutely love a Bronze Orca!!!! To me the Orca is all about mix and match choice, thats were all the fun is!!!!!


----------



## WAT9300 (Jan 29, 2013)

H2O Watch said:


> The development of the H2O ORCA series must go on and I have for 2016 already two extensions in my mind.
> 
> What do YOU hope for or request as addition to the current ORCA lineup?


Would you consider higher grade movements and the option of power reserve like ETA 2897 and Miyota 91xx. In my opinion, this option adds an important function as we can see how long left to the heart of the movement to stop. It looks beautiful too.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

For old and blind guys like me, could it be possible to have the big handsets of the K2 on the Orca ?


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rafy1 said:


> For old and blind guys like me, could it be possible to have the big handsets of the K2 on the Orca ?


Won't work they are too long for the orca


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Yes I knew Danny, Clemens told me 20 times already, but just trying on more time 

I am waiting patiently next year for the new inner case with blue dial!!! Yeah....


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

I was thinking in the past months if I should add some bronze watches to the ORCA series and started the production of two ORCA cases, the H2O ORCA DIVE and H2O ORCA DRESS, some weeks ago.

Now the finishing straight is in sight and the *H2O ORCA BRONZE cases are scheduled to arrive by the end of January.* Together with a new high glossy DESTRO dial for crown at 09:00 position and a white FULL LUMED dial! I hope you will like the new additions to the ORCA line up.

The H2O ORCA series is the most flexible watch system with the widest choice of options worldwide.


----------



## finnwn (Oct 3, 2010)

H2O ORCA DIVE DLC GMT is awesome. Would love to see it in bronze too


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

H2O Watch said:


> I was thinking in the past months if I should add some bronze watches to the ORCA series and started the production of two ORCA cases, the H2O ORCA DIVE and H2O ORCA DRESS, some weeks ago.
> 
> Now the finishing straight is in sight and the *H2O ORCA BRONZE cases are scheduled to arrive by the end of January.* Together with a new high glossy DESTRO dial for crown at 09:00 position and a white FULL LUMED dial! I hope you will like the new additions to the ORCA line up.
> 
> The H2O ORCA series is the most flexible watch system with the widest choice of options worldwide.


That is something to anticipate, I am sold before even seeing it. 
Can we have a teaser pic, please?

Sent from my SGP771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

I saw some mention of an option for Orcas to have a "7carbon" hardened case. Has this been discontinued? I don't see the option on the order page.


----------



## H2O Watch (Feb 15, 2011)

The 7CARBON case/bracelet hardening is too complicated to handle for regular custom watches. It was only available during pre-order at three years ago. 

BTW, my 7 CARBON hardened watches are looking like on the first day! No micro scratches at all.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Nov 28, 2008)

Ah, that's too bad. One of a few things about that watch that you don't see often on others.


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

deleted (double post)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

deleted (double post)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

deleted (double post)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

deleted (double post)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

deleted (double post)


----------

